# Big Boy!



## godex003 (Feb 5, 2007)

the genetics on that thing are awesome! Look at the brows, they're almost the longest tines. It's huge now, but just think what it would look like in a couple years. Especially after he's spread his genes a little more.


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

That deer could be pushing the 190'' inch typical mark, perhaps even 200''.


----------



## ks_bow_hunter (Sep 4, 2008)

I'd say 190 would put you pretty close.


----------



## kodym (Apr 5, 2009)

Pierre Tessier said:


> That deer could be pushing the 190'' inch typical mark, perhaps even 200''.


same here.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

yeah ive seen it i am the one who got the pic.


----------



## Skewerer (Nov 8, 2006)

:jaw: BRUTE!!!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*close to 170-180*

I've spent the last two weeks working on topo and aerial photos of the ground this buck lives on. A fellow AT member got the shots from his friend who is a coal minor in Southern W.Va coal fields. I'm going down soon to meet up with him and help those two guys set up on the buck. He is actually on a salt lick. The buck that's with him will score close to 160. I've got several shots of him from the side. The state record here is 175 and change. I think we have a new state record contender. I've actually seen quite a few bucks of this caliber in those counties. They tend to die of old age because the vastness of the terrain.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Hey go to bed!*



p&y hunter said:


> yeah ive seen it i am the one who got the pic.


I KNOW YOU'VE BEEN UP ALL NIGHT! Everyone here give congrats to P&Y hunter!!! He is now a first time father!!!!


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

no i just got up we have a doctor apointment.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Jacob05 said:


> I'm not sure if this photo has made on here yet but I thought I post up anyways. It was sent to me from a good friend and he got it from a pretty well know deer hunter/ deer biologist. The well known deer biologist rough scored the deer and I was wondering what you all thought he might go or if anyone would come close to his rough score


Very very nice.


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow! Is all I can say!


----------



## knighthawk_72 (May 24, 2009)

I moving back to VA next year. And looks like I might have to make a trip to West VA next hunting season. That is one nice buck don't see bucks like that here in So. Calf.


----------



## Jacob05 (Sep 30, 2008)

First of all CONGRATS on becoming a daddy  Second, that's one heck of buck and wish you the best in getting an arrow through him. I sent you back a PM p&y hunter


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Dean Bower said:


> I've spent the last two weeks working on topo and aerial photos of the ground this buck lives on. A fellow AT member got the shots from his friend who is a coal minor in Southern W.Va coal fields. I'm going down soon to meet up with him and help those two guys set up on the buck. He is actually on a salt lick. The buck that's with him will score close to 160. I've got several shots of him from the side. The state record here is 175 and change. I think we have a new state record contender. I've actually seen quite a few bucks of this caliber in those counties. They tend to die of old age because the vastness of the terrain.


These guys got some great pics of this buck. 

Do they not know how to set up and hunt him?? Do you get a crack at him as well??

If one of you arrow him, you'll most likely be the studs of AT this year.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

that is the best looking typical I've seen on here this year!

Easy 190!!


----------



## Trooper 08 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Wow*

That thing is a GIANT!:mg:


----------



## wbygunner (Jun 30, 2007)

185 or so, very nice!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Let's under estimate so were not dissappointed*



scrapejuice said:


> that is the best looking typical I've seen on here this year!
> 
> Easy 190!!


I've spent a significant amount of time writing down the scores and and analysing pictures of him trying to be conservative in estimating his score. He honestly will easily net B&C. He is extremely symetrical but does have two stickers that will total 4" of deductions as well as a right brow tine about 1.5 inches longer than his left. He is almost a clone to the W.Va buck I shot last year that grossed 175 and netted 168 4/8 but just a bit bigger I believe,What a beautiful deer though. I'm hunting a 5500 acre lease nearby and there are some brutes there as well. I just don't think there is any that big to my knowledge. We've got a set of sheds that will go 155" without a spread and a 24" wide 10 pointer that will net close to 170. The area is well known for extremely symetrical clean 10 and 12 pointers. I've wrote about it before but look at your James Valley Scents ad's in your hunting magazines. The live buck they use in that ad was shot within several miles of the buck in this thread. He would have netted 220" and yes would have been the world record if he was shot that year. This information is based upon the actual sheds that were recovered and are now mounted and are in some legedary traveling whitetails collection .Unfortunately he went non typical the following year and was taken by Jerry Hill and currently is W.Va non typical state bow record. What is scary is that the Hatfield Mccoy trail system is in the area nearby and all hunting has been closed for over 5 years. Can you imagine what's alive and well in there?? There has got to be some giants!!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*We've got spots open on the lease for $600 a year*



knighthawk_72 said:


> I moving back to VA next year. And looks like I might have to make a trip to West VA next hunting season. That is one nice buck don't see bucks like that here in So. Calf.


You'd be welcome and I could help you or anyone orient to the surroundings if you'd like.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*JUst trying to help some fellow hunters*



Lonestar63 said:


> These guys got some great pics of this buck.
> 
> Do they not know how to set up and hunt him?? Do you get a crack at him as well??
> 
> If one of you arrow him, you'll most likely be the studs of AT this year.


I'd talked with P&Y Hunter before he posted up the pics. He lives in the area I like to hunt and we've got similar interest. We all would like to see what this buck scores. Rest assured me and P&Y hunter are implementing an action plan as we speak that should tilt the table in favor of P&Y hunter! Wouldn't it be a complete year to get your first child and a monster buck all in the same year?


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow, That is a heck of a buck!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Good luck to guys! I wish you guys all the luck. I think he will definately be in the 180's after deductions.


----------



## Schreckbow (Aug 6, 2009)

man that has got to have u guess pump for this season gl buck definitely 185 or higher


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Was the well known biologist Dr David Samuel?*



Jacob05 said:


> I'm not sure if this photo has made on here yet but I thought I post up anyways. It was sent to me from a good friend and he got it from a pretty well know deer hunter/ deer biologist. The well known deer biologist rough scored the deer and I was wondering what you all thought he might go or if anyone would come close to his rough score



If so I sent him the pic for his evaluation after P&Y hunter sent it to me. DR Dave is pretty sharp! What did he say it would score, He didn't tell me.


----------



## ohiopeace (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm guessing he'd gross somewhere in the mid to upper 190's and net in the mid 180's, probably around 184 - 188is. It is hard to tell without knowing how big of a body the deer has, but he is a giant regardless. Hope you guys get him!


----------



## venison (Aug 29, 2006)

That is a beautiful buck no matter what it scores. What a great wall mount that would make. Here's a quick crop a little resolution loss but easier to see the horns. Thanks for posting the pics. Great deer


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i cant wait till hunting seasion.


----------



## XRING11 (Jun 6, 2006)

186"


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

true giant on your hands! Now the hard part is ahead!


----------



## Jacob05 (Sep 30, 2008)

Dean Bower said:


> If so I sent him the pic for his evaluation after P&Y hunter sent it to me. DR Dave is pretty sharp! What did he say it would score, He didn't tell me.


Yes it was Dean and he scored it at 190  He's got a book coming out on field judging bucks that I'll have to add to my library. To all the guy's that guessed 190, my hats off to ya


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

he is a stud for sure and I would love to see the hero pics afterward. good luck brothers.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

WOW! 
Good luck fellas!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

THat is one heck of a deer


----------



## podonker29 (Jan 16, 2008)

So that deer is in southern WV right. It wouldnt happen to be mcdowell county would it?


----------



## kaborkian (May 26, 2007)

Great deer.

I can't get over 180" though, if he's right what am I missing?

Tines: 9 11 9 6
Mass: 6 5 5 4
Mains: 24
Spread: 20

Total 178


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

that's a healthy buck
what ja feedin him
:darkbeer:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Can you believe??*



lightbeer said:


> that's a healthy buck
> what ja feedin him
> :darkbeer:



P&Y hunter tells me plain table salt!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*You would be warm but obviously it wouldn't be smart to say?*



podonker29 said:


> So that deer is in southern WV right. It wouldnt happen to be mcdowell county would it?


He is in the coal fields!! 4 county's of bow hunting only since 1979. There is a 1 buck limit per year. I finally got the success numbers for last year onthe lease we have---3 out of 20--Most everyone had opportunities though.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I'm with you*



kaborkian said:


> Great deer.
> 
> I had him at gross 181 and netting in the low to mid 170's. There is a post on here ( post #27 ) where a fellow AT member enlarged the pics. We may be off a little on the mass 2 and 3 measurements. He actually looks larger there than his bases. The picture I have on him you can zoom in real close and you'll notice the two stickers. The one on the base is fairly obvious but he also has a kicker that can't be seen sticking out the back of the G2 area and hanging down. Again, we'll have to wait until he is on the ground for confirmation but damn he's a stud. Hopefully he is taken this year. In all likelihood he'll go non typical next year as many of the bucks do about 4 1/2 -6 years old.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

that is a stud of a buck. drop the velvet and the buck will deff score high 180's as a typical. 

that frame is just awesome!! buck of a lifetime for someone

good luck gettin an arrow into him


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

100" at best. Let him walk!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*leaving tomorrow early to meet up with P&Y hunter*

I'm excited to meet P&Y hunter and get started deciphering this big dudes life. It will be challenging due to the vastness of this extremely steep and forested terrain. He could be 2 miles away bedding, We'll see.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Dean Bower said:


> I'm excited to meet P&Y hunter and get started deciphering this big dudes life. It will be challenging due to the vastness of this extremely steep and forested terrain. He could be 2 miles away bedding, We'll see.


This is a pretty cool story you guys got going here. I hope it is a success. I would like to see this guy on the ground. Have you guys thought about putting out more trail cameras to try and get an idea of where he is coming and going?(travel routes)


----------



## Indy Archer (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow. Unbelievable brow tines. Best of luck coming across that one in season


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome Buck


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

post some more pics Dean or P&Y, some different angles? Are all the pics in daylight? Have you got any that is more up to date (if date in pics are correct)??


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

kaborkian said:


> Great deer.
> 
> I can't get over 180" though, if he's right what am I missing?
> 
> ...


Last year a had a typical 10pt that was 180" in my hands and seen trail camera photos of it. Trust me this one is over 180"! Truley a world class 10pt.

Ps. I think your a little short in tine length and main beams.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

PY Bucks said:


> Last year a had a typical 10pt that was 180" in my hands and seen trail camera photos of it. Trust me this one is over 180"! Truley a world class 10pt.
> 
> Ps. I think your a little short in tine length and main beams.


my thoughts too, I came up with 39" of tines, 20" mass, 27" mb (per antler), and a 19" spread.

I'm coming up with 191". Absolutely a beautiful animal!!


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i am going to get my trail cam pics tomarrow. i will post somemore if i get any.


----------



## behmer24 (Jan 10, 2007)

very nice looking buck. Can't wait to see the pics of him on the ground :darkbeer:


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

QUOTE=p&y hunter;1055325001]i am going to get my trail cam pics tomarrow. i will post somemore if i get any.[/QUOTE]

:doh: And i just got all the drool off the keyboard!:drool:


----------



## kaborkian (May 26, 2007)

PY Bucks said:


> Last year a had a typical 10pt that was 180" in my hands and seen trail camera photos of it. Trust me this one is over 180"! Truley a world class 10pt.
> 
> Ps. I think your a little short in tine length and main beams.



Could easily be...1" on each would bring him to 188"


----------



## jsthntn247 (Sep 16, 2008)

*deer*

In Ms that would go about new state record and 5/8, and thats all I would need to know.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Tomorrow morning boys we should know something*

P&Y hunter, I've got the four wheeler loaded. See you at 830 am sharp. We'll keep you guys posted. We've got to come up with a nickname. I like big brows, we've also got big boy, does anyone else have any other ideas for a nickname??


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

An absolute brute. Wow.


----------



## Vahunter1819 (Dec 19, 2008)

what a beautiful buck. That thing is freaking awesome. good luck.


----------



## Jacob05 (Sep 30, 2008)

Dean Bower said:


> P&Y hunter, I've got the four wheeler loaded. See you at 830 am sharp. We'll keep you guys posted. We've got to come up with a nickname. I like big brows, we've also got big boy, does anyone else have any other ideas for a nickname??


I like the "Big Boy" myself. It's not only the best to describe him but it's the first thing other than "holy crap" that people will think when they see him in the back of your pick up truck  

Best of luck guys! I'm pulling for one of good ol' boys from God's country to bag him 

Dean..where are you in Northern WV? My buddy's camp is just north of Morgantown up Rt 7. I've deer hunted several times in camp and have hit it for the late rabbit season the last three or four years now. I'm always there for the turkey season  In the last 15+ years I've missed opening day only twice, once when my son was born and last season with blood clot issues


----------



## CrunchTime (Mar 22, 2009)

Sounds and looks like the beginning of a great story of an awesome trophy.

I wish both of you good luck and congrats to P & Y. Hopefully this will be the year that everything goes right for both of you.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I live in Fairmont*



Jacob05 said:


> I like the "Big Boy" myself. It's not only the best to describe him but it's the first thing other than "holy crap" that people will think when they see him in the back of your pick up truck
> 
> Best of luck guys! I'm pulling for one of good ol' boys from God's country to bag him
> 
> Dean..where are you in Northern WV? My buddy's camp is just north of Morgantown up Rt 7. I've deer hunted several times in camp and have hit it for the late rabbit season the last three or four years now. I'm always there for the turkey season  In the last 15+ years I've missed opening day only twice, once when my son was born and last season with blood clot issues


I live about 15 miles from RT 7 as a crow flies. If your ever in the neighborhood give me shout. I'll be around the house until mid October then back around December after the rut.


----------



## flohunter (Jan 31, 2005)

Unbelievable.:mg:

Just one question.
Is this on private land or public land?

Best of luck to you guys.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Private*

Large land holding groups have the majority of the ground in these areas and it's all leased up. 10 years ago all of the ground was wide open to public use, that has all changed with leasing. You now must join a hunting club or know someone that has private land to hunt on. Southern W.Va can and does produce some nice deer but it's hard to compete with the traditional big buck states. The deer here are the Virginia strain and they are noticibly smaller in stature than the Boreal Forest deer of the Upper MidWest. The area has produced several super bucks ( Jess Kelly 220+, Ivan Mclaughlin 230+, Jerry Hill 212, Mark Lester 170's just to mention a few) but hardly anything to compete with the Midwest. I've personally seen a 200+" 23 point non typical in a no hunting area as well as a giant typical approaching at least 190"s so the area does have some great potential it's just so damn hard to hunt. There is miles and miles of roadless, mountainous/very steep, laurel choked hillsides to contend with. The deer in these areas are notorious for traveling great distances in search of receptive does. The deer population is extremely low and tends to frustrate those looking to see deer everyday. However, with a little work one can become fairly successful hunting these deer but you've got to have time to do it consistantly. They will essentially live and die back on a mountain sometimes miles from the nearest house or road. I really enjoy the challenge this area presents.


----------



## flohunter (Jan 31, 2005)

Cool.
Keep us posted.
That is truely a buck of a lifetime.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i went out this morning and checked my cam i didnt get any pic of big boy. i think my camera messed up i just got 8 pic of a 350 lbs bear. does anyone think a automatic feeder would scare a old smart buck away?


----------



## GiveUmTheShaft (May 17, 2009)

Uh wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Doubtful but?*



p&y hunter said:


> i went out this morning and checked my cam i didnt get any pic of big boy. i think my camera messed up i just got 8 pic of a 350 lbs bear. does anyone think a automatic feeder would scare a old smart buck away?


A bear might!


----------



## BigBuckKiller08 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Score & Name*

G1 8"
G2 12"
G3 12"
G4 7"
Beam 27"
Mass 18"
Spread 21"
189" net 
Gross 195-200"

Those are my guesses 

NAME: "The Ghost" because that's what he's going to be.


----------



## flohunter (Jan 31, 2005)

I would say the bear is to blame.
I have had similiar experiences with them.
When bears are on my cameras, there are always less deer pics.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Pull the feeder*

Pull the feeder for a couple of weeks, The bear will move on.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

ok thats what i will do. it happen to my buddy last year same thing same place same deer.


----------



## wvarchery (Aug 11, 2008)

That is one heck of a deer for sure. Very tough hunting those southern WV mountains. Good luck going after him.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*If he comes back--a feeder isn't going to work*



p&y hunter said:


> ok thats what i will do. it happen to my buddy last year same thing same place same deer.


Start glassing the whiteoaks for ones with heavy crops to anticipate some potential stand locations.


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

I would stay out of there as much as possible, he has to a wary old deer, does your season start teh end of sept. and do you have any pics of him from years before?


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*WVa sucks*



BUCKSOH said:


> I would stay out of there as much as possible, he has to a wary old deer, does your season start teh end of sept. and do you have any pics of him from years before?



Season doesn't open until middle of October, can you believe that?


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

I would have liked to seen your guys face when you opened the pics!! A true world class deer for anywhere!!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Dean Bower said:


> Season doesn't open until middle of October, can you believe that?


you will be VERY, VERY lucky to keep tabs on that dude for that long. Especially in that terrain, where the food sources are somewhat spread out. HIs home range could be 2 or 3 square miles. In that terrain, finding him is like 10 -20 sq/ miles in most places. Good luck.:darkbeer:


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Lets switch gears a little how old do you think that buck is looking at the body I would say 3.5 to me he doe's not have the characteristics of an old deer. What do you think? None the less amazing whitetail.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i think about 4 to 5 years. he might live a couple more years but i like to kill him this year be for hes nontypical.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Yea looking at the pics again I would say 4.5 he doe's have a little bit of a gut on him. the other deer I would say 3.5.Anyway good luck with that brute.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I realize that*



scrapejuice said:


> you will be VERY, VERY lucky to keep tabs on that dude for that long. Especially in that terrain, where the food sources are somewhat spread out. HIs home range could be 2 or 3 square miles. In that terrain, finding him is like 10 -20 sq/ miles in most places. Good luck.:darkbeer:



It is going to take some serious legwork and dedication to keep track of him and close the deal when the opportunity presents. I can not express in words how tough it's going to be. This deer has roughly 20 square miles of forested/extremely steep/laurel choked terrain to be found on. He can cross one ridge and be 2-4 miles away in 4 directions.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

When doe's your bow season open?


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I'd say 4.5 - 5.5 years old*



dac said:


> Lets switch gears a little how old do you think that buck is looking at the body I would say 3.5 to me he doe's not have the characteristics of an old deer. What do you think? None the less amazing whitetail.


As P&Y eluded to he may go non typical next year and that may ruin his chances of being a new state record or world class typical. Bucks in this terrain/gene pool tend to start develpoing non typical trash around year 4.5 and by year 6.5 have significant trash ( extra irregular points that look nice but are straight deductions for final score ). That's why to me for this animal to get full recognition he needs to be taken this year. What a beautiful buck and boy is he wild. I can picture him right now lying on the brink of a hill with the wind at his back chewing his cud and dreaming of the rut ahead. Proably within 15 yards of where he's bedding is his sheds from last year. Bucks in the area tend to bed in one particular spot unless they are spooked. I refer to them as permanant beds which is unique to this locality.


----------



## Blazer (Jul 5, 2004)

Good luck to you two and you better hope he does not make it towards Burkes Mt. in McDowell County..........that deer will be poached quicker than a New York minute. I live in Mercer County so I border McDowell and I've heard about all of the poaching stories from over there. I hope this deer is closer to Logan (the toughest of all the counties to hunt probably) or Wyoming County and far, far away from an ATV trails.

Good luck again I hope you two can keep us up dated on the outcome of this magnificent animal.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Poaching*



Blazer said:


> Good luck to you two and you better hope he does not make it towards Burkes Mt. in McDowell County..........that deer will be poached quicker than a New York minute. I live in Mercer County so I border McDowell and I've heard about all of the poaching stories from over there. I hope this deer is closer to Logan (the toughest of all the counties to hunt probably) or Wyoming County and far, far away from an ATV trails.
> 
> Good luck again I hope you two can keep us up dated on the outcome of this magnificent animal.


Poaching in this area is very common but throw in a world class buck and the local preacher starts firing off 22 mag rounds. Fortunately this area is a little more remote than most areas of Southern W.Va and witha little luck he'll be spared. I just hope he stays in his current location.


----------



## Blazer (Jul 5, 2004)

While I was the local pro shop here in Mercer County picking up/tuning in my new Reezen I threw some info out there. This one guy said he had heard about this buck and this was his tell. First, I'm not asking you to say if this is right or not because even if it is you would not say and I don't blame you one bit. Just wanted to let you know that rumor has it in my neck of the woods it's on the Wyoming/Boone County line near Kopperston..............just sayin'.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

When he loses his velvet I think he will be 180+. Velvet can fool you on how big a deer is. Is he a farm raised deer?


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Hardly farm raised--he's as wild as it gets*



Jwillman6 said:


> When he loses his velvet I think he will be 180+. Velvet can fool you on how big a deer is. Is he a farm raised deer?


He's in 20,000 acres of wilderness in Southern W.Va bow hunting only counties!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Man you got us there!*



Blazer said:


> While I was the local pro shop here in Mercer County picking up/tuning in my new Reezen I threw some info out there. This one guy said he had heard about this buck and this was his tell. First, I'm not asking you to say if this is right or not because even if it is you would not say and I don't blame you one bit. Just wanted to let you know that rumor has it in my neck of the woods it's on the Wyoming/Boone County line near Kopperston..............just sayin'.



That's exactly where he is. He's on Crane Fork the West side of the mountain, high about half way in. Now no one go and hunt him ok?:wink:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*No recent sightings*

P&Y hunter reports no recent sightings or trail cam pics. It seems our old friend " Big Boy " has pulled the annual disappearing act. Perhaps the acorns are starting to drop?? He'll be shedding the velvet in a week or two at the most. P&Y hunter is putting up more cameras. Hopefully he'll have some new photo's soon.


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

*Your missin enough*



kaborkian said:


> Great deer.
> 
> I can't get over 180" though, if he's right what am I missing?
> 
> ...


Tines.. Over 11" IMO
mass,, sounds about right..
Mains are easily 24"
spread is most certainly over 20"

Kyle


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Beautiful buck!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Score?*

Tines 8 11 11 8= 38
Main beams 25
Mass 19"

82 per side= 164 without a spread + 20" spread =184 - 4 deductions =178 net. I hope he scores higher! That is a pretty safe guess. What does everyone else think?? What would you change on the measurements? He is a little webbed between his G2's and G3 on one side and he has two stickers.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Post #27*

Take a look at that mass on post# 27. You know, that might be 7"?? Do you think that is possible? I thought it was webbed on the one side but now I think he has webbing on both antlers between his G2-G3's??


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

*Keep it up!*

Thanks for the update Dean. I eagerly check this thread every morning when I get to work to see if there are any updates...I saved it to my internet favorites list! :thumbs_up

Question...how many cameras did PY hunter have out before he added more yesterday or today or soon as you mentioned he was putting more out? And how many more is putting out? 

This is a hell of a saga...I don't even care if you gents kill this deer...obviously I sure hopeyou do!!!!!!!!! but even if you don't...just the opportunity to pursue a monarch of the mountains like this is an unbelievable opportunity of a lifetime. It would help me get up every single morning possible hours before dawn and every minute on stand I would be thinking he could come by any second! A deer like that can really motivate you!!

Good luck guys...I'll be following this thread! I really hope you can keep him located! I'd be buying AT LEAST a dozen more game cameras and scattering them in stealthmode fashion in a half mile perimeter around where you first got pics of him. Let them sit for 2-3 weeks, come back, check, if nothing, reposition all of them in different locations/directions. 

Hell, what am I saying...I'm just an amateur! You guys are the pro's! Go get 'em boys!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


Strutter


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*P&Y hunter has the cameras, we'll have to ask him*

He states he is going to Ohio to pick up a couple that he has over there. So that will make him at least 3 and the one that the original pics came from. We still have 7 full weeks until season opens up. I'm making a trip this weekend to do some investigating but it's about a 3.45 hour drive for me. I'm going to scout two different parcels so it will take at least two days. I'll routinely keep you guys that are interested in this buck posted on the happenings. I'm like you, I don't care who gets him I just want to take a look at him on the ground! Come to think of it I'd like to see his buddy ( the 160+ 10 pointer )or that giant 160 class 8 pointer that frequents that lick!!! Shot my bow a few times today and was disappointed. It appears I'll be off to the pro shop on Thursday to correct the problems.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Big Boy update!*

For those of you following this story I thought I'd post up the newest information on Big Boy. I drove the 4 hour and 20 minute ride to the site yesterday for the first time. P&Y hunter and another guy had been getting all the camera shots. I had to make sure it was legal for me to enter the site so it took a while to get all of the wrinkles ironed out. I rode around and about the area logging 26 miles on my 4 wheeler without seeing anything remotely that looked like a house around the core area. Big Boy lives high on the mountain and after Identifying his 3"+ track I rode the perimeter of his core area in a wide arch searching for tracks. It appears for now that his main travels are located very near where the camera has been capturing the shots. I essentially rode the ridges and valleys and all the trails on my 4 wheeler until I saw a trail. I got off and tried to identify Big Boy tracks. I could see where he was coming off the mountain in two separate locations to apparently get water ( he likes salt ). I rode several finger ridges around the lick site trying to identify possible bedding areas. I would park at the main mountain and walk down these finger ridges to where they dropped off sharply into the valley below. I was walking down one ridge and started noticing a significant number of trails and the huge 3"+ tracks all over them. I slowed down to a snails pace and looked far out ahead. I noticed a large deer laying on the crest of the finger ridge facing directly away from me. He was a stud. I tried to analyse the rack but it was a poor angle. All I could see was 19-20" wide and lots of big points and exceptionally heavy. The wind shifted and he was gone. I analyzed the bed and found it to be 48" long and he'd had been using it extensively! No leaves no sticks just hair and smooth soil. So several parts of the puzzle may have been solved. I've got the mineral lick, bed, two water sources identified. Not bad for one day. We still have at least 6 weeks until season comes in. The's alot more work to be done. Oh acorns were everywhere!


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

awesome bucks :darkbeer:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*P&Y Hunter needs to get his camera card*

We need P&Y hunter to post up the pictures from his camera. Supposedly 
30+ new picks of Big Boy on one camera alone! The report is that Big Boy and his side kick have split up already. Wow that's a little early for the bachelor break up?? Perhaps Big Boy didn't like the company that scrubby 160 buck was keeping?


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Ttt*

TTT--Big Boy update!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

I hope this isn't taken the wrong way. But can't say that I have ever felt like I had a buck patterned or figured out as well as you guys seem to have this one. Just seems you guys are taking choice pieces of information and data and assuming only one possibility. If this animal lives in such a remote area as you indicated, and it was him that you bumped out of his bed. In the process of collecting information(cameras, scouting, multiple people tromping around) to figure out his "pattern" and I say that loosely. He may change it all together from just those intrusions. Again, not trying to be a nay sayer, but from all the information I've ever gathered on an animal. I could only at best suggest "likely" possiblities of his movement patterns and points of ambush, especially in the Mountain areas of WV where his movement options are nearly limitless. Not like in the midwest where is likely to use one of 2 or 3 funnels from crop field to crop field. I'm either several tiers below you guys in hunting ability (which is very possible) or you guys are making some HUGE assumptions and fooling yourself thinking you have the picture figured out, but are missing half the puzzle pieces(maybe even the corner pieces!!). Either way good luck, I'd love to see you guys get him!!

Again, I'm not trying to cast a shadow on your thread, just trying be realistic.:sad:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Right you are!*



scrapejuice said:


> I hope this isn't taken the wrong way. But can't say that I have ever felt like I had a buck patterned or figured out as well as you guys seem to have this one. Just seems you guys are taking choice pieces of information and data and assuming only one possibility. If this animal lives in such a remote area as you indicated, and it was him that you bumped out of his bed. In the process of collecting information(cameras, scouting, multiple people tromping around) to figure out his "pattern" and I say that loosely. He may change it all together from just those intrusions. Again, not trying to be a nay sayer, but from all the information I've ever gathered on an animal. I could only at best suggest "likely" possiblities of his movement patterns and points of ambush, especially in the Mountain areas of WV where his movement options are nearly limitless. Not like in the midwest where is likely to use one of 2 or 3 funnels from crop field to crop field. I'm either several tiers below you guys in hunting ability (which is very possible) or you guys are making some HUGE assumptions and fooling yourself thinking you have the picture figured out, but are missing half the puzzle pieces(maybe even the corner pieces!!). Either way good luck, I'd love to see you guys get him!!
> 
> Again, I'm not trying to cast a shadow on your thread, just trying be realistic.:sad:



There are no gaurentees in hunting and I hardly think that We've got this buck patterned


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

p&y hunter said:


> yeah ive seen it i am the one who got the pic.


 .... ....:wink: .....


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

Dean Bower said:


> There are no gaurentees in hunting and I hardly think that We've got this buck patterned


 ..:mg:. .... i totally agree and we know your not trying rain on nobodys threads! .:wink:.but man you've just gave some of the best advise i've heard yet that (the kind i came to AT to get in the firt place) ... way to go scrapejuice


----------



## BigPoppa96 (Jun 2, 2007)

That photo was taken in July. He still has a few more weeks to grow. That is straight up nasty..


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Good luck to you guys hunting him! He is a dandy for sure.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

Dean Bower said:


> I've spent the last two weeks working on topo and aerial photos of the ground this buck lives on. A fellow AT member got the shots from his friend who is a coal minor in Southern W.Va coal fields. I'm going down soon to meet up with him and help those two guys set up on the buck. He is actually on a salt lick. The buck that's with him will score close to 160. I've got several shots of him from the side. The state record here is 175 and change. I think we have a new state record contender. I've actually seen quite a few bucks of this caliber in those counties. They tend to die of old age because the vastness of the terrain.


 ...... this is truly an awesome specimen for a typical wv whitetail buck! .... however i've gathered that you two guys may be impling unwanted pressure and undesirable scent throughout those two bucks terrain. ..:wink:.. i wish you two the best of luck and would love to keep tabs on this trivia chase, but from my experience, once they become ghost it's over and all the topo's or the aerial want bring them back! ... unless you cross that line and poach them! ...


----------



## Blazer (Jul 5, 2004)

Dean, you say there are acorns abound. Not surprising, we had a total of 14 inches of rain from May 1 to June 10th here in Mercer County. That neck of the woods you are at got just as much if not more. As you well know, lots of acorns means less time the deer will be on there feet looking for the mast.
Thanks for the update............


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

Fantastic looking buck


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Ageed, it's going to be tough*



Blazer said:


> Dean, you say there are acorns abound. Not surprising, we had a total of 14 inches of rain from May 1 to June 10th here in Mercer County. That neck of the woods you are at got just as much if not more. As you well know, lots of acorns means less time the deer will be on there feet looking for the mast.
> Thanks for the update............



Big Boy has the odds stacked in his favor for sure. We can only hope that he slips up. It doesn't hurt to remain hopeful and optimistic despite everything were up against. Man it's nice to dream though isn't it? I'm very excited about the possibilities but yet realistic in the probable outcome. We'll do everything in our power within the law to succeed. I just hope it works out for one of us. If not, that's fine as well---Big Boy will win and I can live with that. What a beautiful animal and to me a challenge for sure. We'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

Climber tree detected. 

Sorry, these pics are killin me. Nice deer. :beer:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I think it's going to be important*

I think it's going to be important for one of us guys to kill that black bear. I'll make sure everyone has a tag. I couldn't believe the sheer number of bear tracks I saw on my scouting trip. I'll bet 4 or 5 bears are actively using the area and the one appears to be good size. I spoke to a local in the area and he commented about seeing an old sow with three cubs that were real agressive toward him. He also said a large bear was on his porch and made off with a bag of trash with him one one side of the porch and the bear on the other. That will add a whole new dimension to walking to your stand in the dark. The local also said he killed a couple good size rattle snakes nearby. We'll' have to be careful. I did find at least two promising looking stand sites about 1/2 mile from the mineral lick. Both are located in narrow saddles on the long ridge above the lick. There is also a good area below the lick where multiple long wooded ravines funnel into a solitary single ravine. I think the key here is to hunt the site sparringly until the conditions are ripe.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

That is a fricken STUD!!!


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

What an amazing specimen! Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

I just read the entire thread and I am hooked. This is better than reading a book. Keep us updated and good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

huntnfish21 said:


> I just read the entire thread and I am hooked. This is better than reading a book. Keep us updated and good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


x2!!!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I'll probably drop off the AT for a week or so*

I'm having another High speed internet service installed and it's going to take a week for it to be completed, some surveying has to be done.


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

Dean you got to keep this thread alive!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I will*

Hopefully it ends with a successful field photos, wouldn't that be cool?


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Problem fixed*



Dean Bower said:


> He states he is going to Ohio to pick up a couple that he has over there. So that will make him at least 3 and the one that the original pics came from. We still have 7 full weeks until season opens up. I'm making a trip this weekend to do some investigating but it's about a 3.45 hour drive for me. I'm going to scout two different parcels so it will take at least two days. I'll routinely keep you guys that are interested in this buck posted on the happenings. I'm like you, I don't care who gets him I just want to take a look at him on the ground! Come to think of it I'd like to see his buddy ( the 160+ 10 pointer )or that giant 160 class 8 pointer that frequents that lick!!! Shot my bow a few times today and was disappointed. It appears I'll be off to the pro shop on Thursday to correct the problems.


I had two problems with my bow at the same time complicating the problem solving. My rest was off slightly to the left which I corrected and my second axis was off 1/4 of a bubble on my Apex target sight. I'm dialed in and good to go. Now I've got to wait 6 weeks! That damn target is going to take an arse whippin this year!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Whoever draws back and smacks the boiler room on that big buck is going to be very, very happy! :wink:


----------



## WhitetailChaser (Feb 15, 2006)

*I can't believe.....*

that this kind of information is put out on the web for all the world to see (it wouldn't be if it were mine), but I'm sure glad it is from our entertainment standpoint. Just read the entire thread and will be keeping up from here on out. Sure hope ya'll get him....keep us updated! :thumbs_up


----------



## Special_K (Aug 28, 2008)

:jaw: He is all of 180+. Man that is a monster. Look at his body and how he is a moose. Man what a deer. It would be nice for him to live a few more years to spread the love around. :tongue:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*HIs genes have already been spread!*



Special_K said:


> :jaw: He is all of 180+. Man that is a monster. Look at his body and how he is a moose. Man what a deer. It would be nice for him to live a few more years to spread the love around. :tongue:


You should see the other bucks hitting that lick. There is an 8 pointer that easily as big as 160+" no kidding and a couple 160+" 10 pointers not to mention the scrubby 20+" wide 9 pointer that's a little deformed. The giant 8 pointer has the super long brows like Big Boy! It's a big hassel but I've got them on e mail. I'll try to pull them over to my computer so I can shrink the file so it's visible here but I'm using my wife's work computer and they got all kinds of security stuff in it that makes it next to impossible to do anything, especially with large files like high definition photos. I'm actually working on switching everything over to our own home PC so I can do more and eliminate the chance of her getting hassled from work.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

ô¿ô its a beast !


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i will have more pics tomorrow i hope i havent been there in two weeks. ive keep low. i dont want to run them out.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

theres another that is bigger then big boy but i dont have a pic. hes got some trash.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Huge


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

178


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Hey that's crazy talk!*



p&y hunter said:


> theres another that is bigger then big boy but i dont have a pic. hes got some trash.



That's crazy P&Y hunter! I won't sleep at all tonight. On your camera or your buddies? Post up a pic of that huge 8 pointer I thought was possibly Big Boy. We'll have a discussion as a group and see what everyone else thinks. I'm not convinced it's Big Boy.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

on my buddies its not big boy. its realy big boy


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

same place as big boy.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

this goes to show u what good gentics lot of mass and good management will do.


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

*great thread*

you have got me hooked like a cheap reality show!

keep up the posts and we will be watching your progress.

GREAT WORK SO FAR MEN!


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Whoever draws back and smacks the boiler room on that big buck is going to be very, very happy! :wink:


for the rest of their life!!!!!!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Great shot P&Y Hunter*



p&y hunter said:


> View attachment 630793
> same place as big boy.



I don't think it's Big Boy just looking at that shot. I believe you are correct in thinking it's a completely different buck. Wow that 8 is nice too!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Take a look closely at post#27*



Shouldernuke! said:


> 178



I'm with you on that guess but man he look huge on post# 27. Especially that frontal shot-


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i got some good pics this is all i can see when i go to sleep!


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

heres his scruby friend.
View attachment 630925


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

heres a better one of the 8 pointer i think hes a shooter to.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

just some realy good genes.


----------



## ktmbutch (Oct 2, 2007)

what a buck..good luck guys. I caretake 3000 acres near elkins and have another 2000 acre hunting club with 160'' min bordering us. It is great to see WV producing bucks of this caliber. We have some nice deer on camera and rumors of sightings of very large bucks. We face the same challenges with few clear cuts and acres of acorns. The deer seem to bed and eat in the same place with little travel, makes it tough. red and white oaks are loaded.
I grew up in Shinnston not far from ya Dean. I am nearly the only one bowhunting this 3000 acres, drop me a line sometime I will host a bowhunt. I will watching this story unfold. Never dreamed deer like this would be walking around WV.
Butch


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*OH my god!! Your an evil man P&Y hunter*



p&y hunter said:


> i got some good pics this is all i can see when i go to sleep!
> View attachment 630922


Yikes, that there would be a giant of giants. However, I'm going to stick my neck out and say that is Big Boy completely grown. The original pics of Big Boy showed a hint of that same sticker your seeing but I cant see the kicker off the base but it could be the angle? Dear god, we are going to have to get out the calculators boys he has grown like crazy. This truely is a world class buck!! Did you get the shots on your setup or are these the other guys pics you were talking about?


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*New score guess*



p&y hunter said:


> i got some good pics this is all i can see when i go to sleep!
> View attachment 630922



Tines 11+12+12+7= 42" tine length per side
Main beams= 26 easy
Mass= 20+
86 per side x2= 172 + 19" spread= 191 GROSS!!! ( EASY )!!!!

DEFINITLY HANDS DOWN THE NEXT STATE RECORD!! MAYBE MORE!!

Again P&Y hunter is obviously an evil man to post up such pics. None of us will sleep for months!


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

no its big boy from my cam.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i sent u a e mail did u get it?


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Holy crap man!*

Shoot that bow---shoot that bow--then shoot it some more!!!


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i shoot year round. there nevers a week i dont shoot less than 3 days.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i probly never told u that yet .


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*OK you shoot a lot*

Now practice shooting with Big Boy standing in front of you! You better bring some of those baby wipes just in case you have an accident! That's cool, thanks for the picks brother. All kidding aside, what a wonderful opportunity on probably one of the biggest bucks to ever walk in W.Va. Man he is clone to that Pretty Ridge giant I told you about I hunted several years back. We'll hope this story ends a little differently--congrats on the photo's you'll need to enter them in a contest somewhere once this has blown over!


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bullseye01 (Aug 3, 2009)

p&y hunter said:


> i will have more pics tomorrow i hope i havent been there in two weeks. ive keep low. i dont want to run them out.


You must have checked the camera in the dark; He definately has grown! I would say Dean is right looks like 190" Gross now!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*He probably got them this morning after work*



Bullseye01 said:


> You must have checked the camera in the dark; He definately has grown! I would say Dean is right looks like 190" Gross now!


P&Y hunter works midnight in the mines! He probably drove over after work and pulled the cards. Big Boy proably needs to go undisturbed for several weeks. I think those guys are safe pulling there cards. I'm fairly confident that he beds about 1/4th to 1/2 mile away from the lick. We just have to keep our fingers crossed. I believe P&Y hunter has already lined up a stand between his one of his suspected beds and the lick. I'm off to shoot my bow before I head back to work for 7 days.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Big Boy has grown!!!*

Thanks to our good buddy P&Y hunter we've got Big Boy fully grown and posted for your viewing pleasure. I've shown the photo to well known wildlife biologist DR David Samuels and he believes Big Boy will gross over 200+"!!!! Perhaps we can have P&Y hunter post up some more of those pics he obtained from his Cuddeback??? I may upgrade my guess to 190. Who's with me?


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

here u go this is another view.


----------



## letemgrow (Dec 18, 2004)

kaborkian said:


> Great deer.
> 
> I can't get over 180" though, if he's right what am I missing?
> 
> ...



Pretty sure his beams are 26+ and his g-3's are longer than nine and his g-2's are longer than 11.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i realy dont care what he scores but i think hes going to be a state recored.
however come the next 3 week he may disapear and no where to be found but u can bet one thing i going to trie my hardest to find him come oct!:wink:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*gigantic brows*

G1 are at least 11 and probably 12, g2 and 3's 12" and g4's 7". Thats 43 inches of tine length per side+ 27" main beams and 20+ mass per side= 90 inches per side x2= 180+ 19" spread= 199 - 8 inches for stickers and side to side difference= 191 net----maybe??? if that's a 150 pound deer than all bets are off but the area is polluted with 3" tracks that suggest he's good sized in body. Still dreaming boys, season countdown 5 weeks and change! Look at how tall that rack is in relationship to his body!


----------



## -Elvis (Oct 26, 2008)

he's a shooter. lol Awsome buck!


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

no one ever thinks of wv being a big buck state. but where i hunt every one would think differently.


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

I love this story


----------



## mapaloda (Sep 2, 2009)

All deer are welcome in my freezer, and that one is extra welcome!!!!


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i uesed a riser cam last year had good luck with it. i hope i can get me shooting him this year. or any of his buddys thats over 150.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*ttt*

Who in for 200+ inches any other takers

Hey post# 1000!


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

he is gorgeous look at the muscle definition


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Sort of looks like he on the juice?*



dkoutdoors said:


> he is gorgeous look at the muscle definition


I'll bet he has dropped his velvet by now. It been at least a week since the last pics posted.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

Dean Bower said:


> Who in for 200+ inches any other takers
> 
> Hey post# 1000!


 ... hey dean, ive been keeping a close eye on this! ... and i would have to admit that i was sceptical at first,:tongue: but when i saw those nite pics ''wow'' 230 easy bro .:wink:. im in


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

p&y hunter said:


> heres a better one of the 8 pointer i think hes a shooter to.
> View attachment 630941


..:wink:.. i think he's a shooter but you guys need to focus on ''one of these big boys'' and go for it! ... do it legally and on fair chase rules and get it done! ... but do be warned that these big boys are aware of your presence and if your not careful they'll be outta there for good! ... not trying to rain on your parade but just being logical and very hopeful for you guys, its not everyday that one of us stumble upon such a brute of a trophy! ..:77:. challenge one and go after him! ..


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

yeah i am sure he only travels at night now.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

p&y hunter said:


> yeah i am sure he only travels at night now.


..:wink:. from my experience with those big boys,they moved in 12 hour shifts! .. check that out if you will!!!


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i was out there saterday where i am going to put my stand and found 2 fresh tress rubbed they was just little ones but one had the top broke off. i am going back out there week aftere next to pull my card and then not agian untill hunting seasion 26th starts ohio seasion so thats where i will be untill seasion opens in WV.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i am on a nice buck in Ohio to.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I hope you get him!*

Good luck in Ohio this year! I'll be hitting the lease hard looking for that big 14 pointer come next week. I got a pic of a descent 140 class in Ohio but I can't get to excited about those bucks knowing Big Boy is out walking about. It's along time until bow season comes in.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i know i cant hardly wait.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

Dean Bower said:


> Good luck in Ohio this year! I'll be hitting the lease hard looking for that big 14 pointer come next week. I got a pic of a descent 140 class in Ohio but I can't get to excited about those bucks knowing Big Boy is out walking about. It's along time until bow season comes in.


 .. dean and pope and young, I'm now paralyzed and cant get out and chase those big boys any more due to a tragic accident back in Jan,29th,2007! ... but I do have a lot of knowledge with those trophy bucks i can offer you that may help to trick them up!... if i had a topo of the area where big boy was last seen, I just might be able to help you guys out! ..:smile:. I'm just offering a little extra knowledge if that helps any at all, i dont want to see you guys to throw your bows up and walk away from this, I've had these big bucks to do this too me a many of times and I never once let up, i just changed strategy's on them! .:wink:. trust me, their watcher's too!!!!!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Sorry to hear about your accident*



thumperjack said:


> .. dean and pope and young, I'm now paralyzed and cant get out and chase those big boys any more due to a tragic accident back in Jan,29th,2007! ... but I do have a lot of knowledge with those trophy bucks i can offer you that may help to trick them up!... if i had a topo of the area where big boy was last seen, I just might be able to help you guys out! ..:smile:. I'm just offering a little extra knowledge if that helps any at all, i dont want to see you guys to throw your bows up and walk away from this, I've had these big bucks to do this too me a many of times and I never once let up, i just changed strategy's on them! .:wink:. trust me, their watcher's too!!!!!


I could easily be walking in your shoes. In 1986 I broke my L3 vertebrae and ruptured my inferior vena cave. I was fortunate not to have been paralyzed. 6 years of physical therapy and 1 operation later I went back to work but had to pick another profession. That's why I'm an RN now. I really think we won't need any additional help on patterning Big Boy. We need lots of patience and luck. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

Dean Bower said:


> I could easily be walking in your shoes. In 1986 I broke my L3 vertebrae and ruptured my inferior vena cave. I was fortunate not to have been paralyzed. 6 years of physical therapy and 1 operation later I went back to work but had to pick another profession. That's why I'm an RN now. I really think we won't need any additional help on patterning Big Boy. We need lots of patience and luck. Thanks for the offer though.


 ... T-3 paraplegic and cant seem to stay healthy enough for therapy these days! ... been just dreaming bowhunting again!!! ..:wink:.. this makes you my new hero ... i'll try to keep tabs on this forum and good luck!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*My friend*



thumperjack said:


> ... T-3 paraplegic and cant seem to stay healthy enough for therapy these days! ... been just dreaming bowhunting again!!! ..:wink:.. this makes you my new hero ... i'll try to keep tabs on this forum and good luck!


I assume you still have use of your arms? If you were in my neck of the woods brother I'd carry you to a stand so you can hunt>


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

Dean Bower said:


> I assume you still have use of your arms? If you were in my neck of the woods brother I'd carry you to a stand so you can hunt>


 ... yeh , i worked hard to get those buddys back, and most hunters i know are mostly concerned about their own well being and dont or are afraid of the responsbility that goes along with messing with a paralized hunter! ... garymulti keeps trying to keep my head up, and he's doing a good job at it too! ..but it looks like i may get to go gun hunting at least for the first time since the acc, so its not so bad!


----------



## Lonestar_HOYT (May 11, 2005)

This is a fascinating post. Best of luck to you guys hunting ol Big Boy. I am almost more excited for your season to open than I am mine. Look forward to the final chapter on this one. Go get him!


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

This story keeps getting better


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i hope to have more pic next weekend.


----------



## ThreeD1990 (Sep 9, 2009)

Does anyone else get the feeling dean and py are the same person.


----------



## dirtyq (Jul 23, 2009)

ThreeD1990 said:


> Does anyone else get the feeling dean and py are the same person.


I don't know. I'm intrigued by this thread but trying to figure out whose hunting area this is. It seems like it started out being py's and then he asked Dean for help patterning and now Dean is in on hunting the deer himself. Is this the case? If so py is much more generous than I would be in the same situation and I can't believe you guys are writing this on the internet. But a big thanks, it is interesting and I hope to see success pictures.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

Dean is a nice guy that just wants to help me. He has gave me a lot of tips and i have learned alot just by talking to him.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

Me and Dean are two different people with a strong love for bowhunting. Its all we think about.


----------



## behmer24 (Jan 10, 2007)

Correct me if I am wrong, but Dean seems like a good guy, just trying to help out a fellow board member. I could be wrong but that is what I get from everything I have read. Good luck PY, our season starts this weekend:darkbeer::wav:


----------



## Cole_TX (Dec 10, 2008)

When does WV season open?


----------



## behmer24 (Jan 10, 2007)

I believe Dean said the middle of October.


----------



## WhitetailChaser (Feb 15, 2006)

p&y hunter said:


> Dean is a nice guy that just wants to help me. He has gave me a lot of tips and i have learned alot just by talking to him.


 So, is Dean ONLY helping you scout this deer or is he also gonna be hunting him as well?


----------



## behmer24 (Jan 10, 2007)

WhitetailChaser said:


> So, is Dean ONLY helping you scout this deer or is he also gonna be hunting him as well?


After re-reading that is a great question.


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

And the plot thickens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoyt1992 (Sep 4, 2009)

dang not to bad!


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i dont know i havent talked to himin a few days.


----------



## flohunter (Jan 31, 2005)

Dont get me wrong, I wish you guys all of the luck in the world with this buck.
But I think the scouting and looking around should have been done between Jan-March.
I would be surprised if you haven't tipped your hand already.
Just my thoughts.
Not trying to be a kill-joy.

Best of luck.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*What's up guys?*



p&y hunter said:


> i dont know i havent talked to himin a few days.


P&Y hunter located this deer through a friend. He and I became friends on AT prior to him posting Big Boys pics. I was just consulting to help him score on this deer. Don't call me a guide because I'm not paid. I have a great appreciation for trophy deer almost to the point of obsession. I had a prior comittmant to " help " 30 club members on a lease set up on quality bucks. I also had a two other guys in W.Va on 160 class animals I was helping not to mention a 170 in PA and my own animals I'm pursuing. However, none of these bucks approach the size of Big Boy. I really don't think I ever just out and out asked P&Y Hunter if he was going to let me try for him or not. It seemed like we discussed privately working together to try and increase the chances of Big Boy being harvested. P&Y hunter has told me he feels the same way. I know a lot of folks on here would like to see him taken " myself included". Lets just ask P&Y hunter if he wants me to try?? What do you think my friend?? Could you live with it if I took Big Boy?? I know I'd have no problem with you getting him and I'd understand 100% if you said no. It's just hard for me to help when I'm not actually in the woods evaluating the sign. I proposed we work as a team to best maximize the chance that someone will get him this year. There are several highly promising looking stand sites that needs covered. I'm afraid if he is not taken this year he will go non typical and just be another big W.Va buck. As it stands now, I feel he is the hands down state record typical. P&Y hunter can PM me his response or post it here. It would take a special hunter to agree. It personally wouldn't bother me but I've taken my fair share already. That is why I pull for those that have not scored on a nice one. I actually had two separate adults and one kid set in my stand last year that I shot my 175" buck out of. It would have pleased me for any of those guys to have taken that deer but I can say that because I've taken a few nice ones. Let us know P&Y hunter what your thoughts are and I'll understand if you say no, Dean.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I don't think either of us knew this deer existed*



flohunter said:


> Dont get me wrong, I wish you guys all of the luck in the world with this buck.
> But I think the scouting and looking around should have been done between Jan-March.
> I would be surprised if you haven't tipped your hand already.
> Just my thoughts.
> ...


I just learned about this animal about two weeks before this thread started!


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

I call dibs:wink: look at those brow tines


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

Well hell. PY let me come up and help too!!!!!


----------



## Grayson (Mar 8, 2008)

Dean Bower said:


> P&Y hunter located this deer through a friend. He and I became friends on AT prior to him posting Big Boys pics. I was just consulting to help him score on this deer. Don't call me a guide because I'm not paid. I have a great appreciation for trophy deer almost to the point of obsession. I had a prior comittmant to " help " 30 club members on a lease set up on quality bucks. I also had a two other guys in W.Va on 160 class animals I was helping not to mention a 170 in PA and my own animals I'm pursuing. However, none of these bucks approach the size of Big Boy. I really don't think I ever just out and out asked P&Y Hunter if he was going to let me try for him or not. It seemed like we discussed privately working together to try and increase the chances of Big Boy being harvested. P&Y hunter has told me he feels the same way. I know a lot of folks on here would like to see him taken " myself included". Lets just ask P&Y hunter if he wants me to try?? What do you think my friend?? Could you live with it if I took Big Boy?? I know I'd have no problem with you getting him and I'd understand 100% if you said no. It's just hard for me to help when I'm not actually in the woods evaluating the sign. I proposed we work as a team to best maximize the chance that someone will get him this year. There are several highly promising looking stand sites that needs covered. I'm afraid if he is not taken this year he will go non typical and just be another big W.Va buck. As it stands now, I feel he is the hands down state record typical. P&Y hunter can PM me his response or post it here. It would take a special hunter to agree. It personally wouldn't bother me but I've taken my fair share already. That is why I pull for those that have not scored on a nice one. I actually had two separate adults and one kid set in my stand last year that I shot my 175" buck out of. It would have pleased me for any of those guys to have taken that deer but I can say that because I've taken a few nice ones. Let us know P&Y hunter what your thoughts are and I'll understand if you say no, Dean.


Dang, don't put him on the spot or anything! Wow....I wouldn't know how to react!


----------



## Juskikn1 (Aug 29, 2005)

Grayson said:


> Dang, don't put him on the spot or anything! Wow....I wouldn't know how to react!


I know how I would...... I would invite Dean to come film for me, and try to get him on tape!


----------



## bbaker-25 (Apr 7, 2009)

Juskikn1 said:


> I know how I would...... I would invite Dean to come film for me, and try to get him on tape!


+1 :darkbeer:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*It's worth mentioning*



Grayson said:


> Dang, don't put him on the spot or anything! Wow....I wouldn't know how to react!



I reviewed the topo's and aerials again last night and have definitly narrowed the best stand down to one specific spot where I'd almost bet my butt Big Boy will use come the rut! I've already shared this information with P&Y hunter. However, today and last night I identified no fewer than 10 bedding locations and 9 probable stand locations all in a 300 acre patch of brush located within 16000 acreas of woods. This is the challenge of all challenges for me regardless of who gets the animal. I want to outwit this magnificant buck and that's my goal; I honestly don't care who gets him.


----------



## dirtyq (Jul 23, 2009)

Dean Bower said:


> P&Y hunter located this deer through a friend. He and I became friends on AT prior to him posting Big Boys pics. I was just consulting to help him score on this deer. Don't call me a guide because I'm not paid. I have a great appreciation for trophy deer almost to the point of obsession. I had a prior comittmant to " help " 30 club members on a lease set up on quality bucks. I also had a two other guys in W.Va on 160 class animals I was helping not to mention a 170 in PA and my own animals I'm pursuing. However, none of these bucks approach the size of Big Boy. I really don't think I ever just out and out asked P&Y Hunter if he was going to let me try for him or not. It seemed like we discussed privately working together to try and increase the chances of Big Boy being harvested. P&Y hunter has told me he feels the same way. I know a lot of folks on here would like to see him taken " myself included". Lets just ask P&Y hunter if he wants me to try?? What do you think my friend?? Could you live with it if I took Big Boy?? I know I'd have no problem with you getting him and I'd understand 100% if you said no. It's just hard for me to help when I'm not actually in the woods evaluating the sign. I proposed we work as a team to best maximize the chance that someone will get him this year. There are several highly promising looking stand sites that needs covered. I'm afraid if he is not taken this year he will go non typical and just be another big W.Va buck. As it stands now, I feel he is the hands down state record typical. P&Y hunter can PM me his response or post it here. It would take a special hunter to agree. It personally wouldn't bother me but I've taken my fair share already. That is why I pull for those that have not scored on a nice one. I actually had two separate adults and one kid set in my stand last year that I shot my 175" buck out of. It would have pleased me for any of those guys to have taken that deer but I can say that because I've taken a few nice ones. Let us know P&Y hunter what your thoughts are and I'll understand if you say no, Dean.


That is where I was thinking this was headed, when I originally asked the question. You're a better (not sure better is the right word) man than anyone I know, py. Not too many fellas williing to share hunting spots while chasing a state record deer that I have ever met. Again good luck and I hope this works out the way you had planned. Just seems like py started out asking for assistance and ended up being in competition. If it's all about the state record being shot this year you might as well key a few more ATers in on the hunting site so the key standsites can always be occupied. :wink:


----------



## Bullseye01 (Aug 3, 2009)

I Wonder how p&Y hunters friend feels about this whole situation, since he is the one who originally discovered this magnificent animal. Surely there is not two hunters hunting a state record deer who are generous enough to invite a stranger just met on the internet to hunt with them.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

I was under the impression that me and dean was going to hunt this deer together as in finding stand locations, rattling and such. I would be pissed if he hunted it behind my back just to try to kill it. My friend dont care they are enuff monster bucks for all of us. Its not worth any friendship to me. Iam not a selfish person caues it get u know where in life I have been successful in life and its not by been greedy! What happens happens its ment to be.


----------



## Toonces (Dec 16, 2008)

Figures this would turn into a soap opera. 

Its just a deer. Unless it's lifestock with a brand on its @ss, nobody has any more right to kill it than anyone else.

Just go out and have fun and don't worry about who gets their name on some certificate in the unlikely event that somebody kills the deer.


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

PY your a good man. I have went back and read a few earlier post. Did I read correctly that Big Boy is narrowed down to 16000 acres. If thats the case I bet alot of guys are hunting this buck. 16000 acres is BIG


Oh narrowed down to 300 acres


----------



## KYBowhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

p&y hunter said:


> I was under the impression that me and dean was going to hunt this deer together as in finding stand locations, rattling and such. I would be pissed if he hunted it behind my back just to try to kill it. My friend dont care they are enuff monster bucks for all of us. Its not worth any friendship to me. Iam not a selfish person caues it get u know where in life I have been successful in life and its not by been greedy! What happens happens its ment to be.


That's an awesome attitude you have, too bad there aren't more that share it.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Ok guys there it is*

Here is what I've got in it! I'll be honest, initially P&Y hunter just asked me to help him set up. I've added my input with him already. He as well as I think that this buck needs taken this year. I plan to help him in any way I can but yes I won't hunt the deer behind his back. I plan to scout while he is on stand. When I find a better stand or better set up based upon what I'm seeing inthe field I'll call P&Y hunter out and show him the next setup. If the bucks are coming to the horn I'll call P&Y hunter out of his stand and set him up downwind of my setup and yes if I spot Big Boy in my travels I hope to whack him. What happens with this hunt is between P&Y hunter and myself. I promise to do my best to get him a crack at this buck and yes I sincerely think there is a very good chance we'll get it done. I hope you guys are pulling for us. I gave P&Y hunter every opportunity to tell me he didn't want me to come and help. I honestly hope and pray he gets this deer because he deserves it. However, it would be foolish for me to pass him if given the opportunity. If that happens a good stout handshake and a cool pic between new friends and nicely posted up here on AT and each of our homes and state magazines. This is going to take teamwork or a whole bunch of luck. You've got to admit the odds are in the bucks favor.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Public land hunting the buck always has the odds in his favor. I wish you guys the best of luck regardless of who (if anyone) actually takes the animal. I understand what you guys are doing & only wish you the best. Many do not understand what it takes to try & pattern a deer on big tracts of public ground. I understand the challenge & respect anyone who undertakes such an adventure! Hats off to you guys for being up to the challenge!


----------



## skidmore30 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Yeah.*



knighthawk_72 said:


> I moving back to VA next year. And looks like I might have to make a trip to West VA next hunting season. That is one nice buck don't see bucks like that here in So. Calf.


The bucks here in Socal are not that big. But we still have some nice ones.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Close but*



huntnfish21 said:


> PY your a good man. I have went back and read a few earlier post. Did I read correctly that Big Boy is narrowed down to 16000 acres. If thats the case I bet alot of guys are hunting this buck. 16000 acres is BIG
> 
> 
> Oh narrowed down to 300 acres


I've got his range where he spends most of time narrowed down to roughly 1200 acres within 16000. I have further narrowed that down to his core of about 150 acres where he spends 80% of his time. I plan to set up P&Y hunter in the core area and me scout and work the other 16000 to come up with a better setup. It's sort of like P&Y hunter will have his own personal scout if you will. I absolutely hate to set in stands and love to scout. However, 3 of the bucks I killed last year came out of stands in 4-5 days of setting. I will keep a 100-200 acre buffer between my scouting and P&Y hunters set up. I will meet him at the end of the day and talk new strategies for the following day. If he wants to work and sleep, rest assured when he is ready to hunt he'll be setting in the best spot I can find.


----------



## Bullseye01 (Aug 3, 2009)

If I see him I am going to whack him too!:wink:


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

Big Boy is lost and available for all to go after.... no new pictures showing otherwise.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

Bullseye01 said:


> If I see him I am going to whack him too!:wink:


If u do see him i hope u do whack him.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

big boy is not lost i havent had time to get them and id like to stay out of the area for a little bit.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*What's up buddy?*



p&y hunter said:


> big boy is not lost i havent had time to get them and id like to stay out of the area for a little bit.


Pull the card this weekend if you get the chance. If you still have pictures of Big Boy and his clan members leave the area alone for two weeks and pull the card again. I'm planning on making a trip next week sometime to do some scouting. I'll email/PM you and let you know the exact date. When your checking the camera be on the lookout for bear sign. Let me know how it goes.I expect the bachelor groups will start to break up within the next two weeks and the bucks to really focus thier energy on building up fat reserves which means hitting whiteoaks in this area. The weather has been cool so I'm seeing a bit more deer movement than usual lately. I was tempted to swing by this morning since I was within 1.5 hours of Big Boy's lair last night. If any of you guys reading this post are curious as to what the area looks like visit almostheavenoutfitters website and you'll get a feel for the scenery and vastness of the terrain. Look through his pictures and read David's remarks. He is an interesting man and I think you'll find his writing somewhat out of the main stream but he shares many ideas that are not in many books. It's a very good opportunity to learn if you have an open mind; check it out!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*It's been several days since my last post*

P&Y Hunter, Have you had the chance to pull your cards again? Has your buddy seen anything? I'm scheming on a Saturday or Sunday trip? What does your schedule look like for the weekend?


----------



## hoyt108 (Aug 31, 2006)

southern W. VA. I do alot of work in WV. It seems like I have been past the Hatfield McCoy place but I don't really remember


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

no i havent got down there yet. I went ridding in logan co last weekend and coverd 1000s of land open to hunting. 20 min from my houes. mabey sunday i will pm u.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Hatfield - Mccoy Trail*



hoyt108 said:


> southern W. VA. I do alot of work in WV. It seems like I have been past the Hatfield McCoy place but I don't really remember


Yes it is dead in the middle of the bow counties but no hunting is allowed. That's a lot of gound going unhunted for many years!


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

.. what about between Neibert and Lynburn? .. there looks to be a huge food plot going on there with excellent drainage and cover!...


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*No food plots where Big Boy lives*



thumperjack said:


> .. what about between Neibert and Lynburn? .. there looks to be a huge food plot going on there with excellent drainage and cover!...


You wont find much but miles and miles of woods where Big Boy lives. I believe W.Va is still considered 80% woods and the core of the woods has to be where Big Boy is at.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

... which subspecies of tree's does big boy prefer to rub? .. or have you guys been able to establish that? .. generally speaking of coarse, a lot of bucks prefer a certain type of tree to do their rubbing on, ..thats just from my past experience with those big bucks!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*most bucks down there prefer hemlocks/sumac*

However, surprisingly there are not a lot of hemlocks around. I believe P&Y Hunter found a rub or two a couple weeks back. We've been trying to stay out of there. I believe P&Y Hunter is going to pull his memory card this weekend. Perhaps will see what he has???? I think after that the cameras need pulled and the site needs time to rest. Season starts October 17Th here. I'm almost tempted to recommend holding off hunting him until November for fear of running him off. Besides we could "kill" some time and perhaps a deer in Ohio waiting for prime time. We're going to have to be extra disciplined on this buck. I believe he will only slip up once if at all and that most likely will happen around the peak of the rut which should be around Nov 7th this year. I'm sure P&Y Hunter will be after him long before then. I'd like to see a pic without the velvet. All the bucks at my house are shed and nice and white. I've got a solid 160+ ten pointer hanging around where I killed my 175 last year. I'd like to take him early and then focus my attention down South. Were allowed 3 bucks in W.Va yearly but only one total in the bow counties.


----------



## BigRacks (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Just back from the eye doctor*

Great news, I just got new contact lens and I'm seeing 20/15 now. I haven't seen this well ever, That will help spot Big Boy better!


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

:moviecorn:moviecorn


----------



## MTNHunt (Oct 27, 2007)

WoW!!!!!!!!!:jaw::jaw::jaw:


----------



## WV Hunter (Jul 28, 2002)

*wow...*

That's impressive guys, no doubt. I wish you the best of luck with him....I know its gonna be tough. Up where I hunt in WV...there ain't nothing even close to that size deer, heck - one half his size is a pretty good one. He's amazing for sure...can't wait to hear how the hunting goes. 

I've always been impressed with the quality of the deer down in those counties. Just goes to show you what can happen if they get to live a few years.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

I think i got big boys bedding area pointed out i had a good day scouting look what i found!







i will have them scored later and will post it. the g2 is 12 inches.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

main beam is 24" and the g1 is 11 1/2" g2 is 12"


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Interesting. Split G3 last year. Judging by the mass, he may have been only 3.5 last year?
Nice.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

these pics dont do it justice they are masive. i will get better pic when i can get some help.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

You just now found the sheds???


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

yeah i just started hunting this deer.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

p&y hunter said:


> I think i got big boys bedding area pointed out i had a good day scouting look what i found!
> View attachment 640793
> 
> i will have them scored later and will post it. the g2 is 12 inches.


Awesome thread!

Good luck!


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

p&y hunter said:


> yeah i just started hunting this deer.


Score???


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

how many inches they are.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

with out the spred.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

p&y hunter said:


> with out the spred.


I'm going to shoot my bow.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I am going to guess the sheds will make 183

and $ says this year he will make 200"


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i think finding the sheds is a big peace of the puzzle. I think i know where i am going to hunt the first day. i found them about 50 to 70 yards apart. on a big point.


----------



## WV Hunter (Jul 28, 2002)

That thing is a stud no doubt. This thread beats every "reality" show I've ever seen! You couldn't PLAN the stuff in this thread if you tried. I can't wait to hear more...


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are the 3 pics from page 4 that were too dark to make out. All I did was crop & lighten the images. I hope you get em!:darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

TAT well done....

If that aint a 200" gross deer I have never seen one.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I am rooting for you guys! I read every page of this thread and I am excited for you guys! If you need any help let me know, I am in Fairmont!:wink:


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i found them 50 yards apart. would this be a place to hunt the first day?


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i found some fresh ruds to.


----------



## 25-06 (Dec 27, 2006)

Very Excited for you guys!!! I hope someone whacks him!!Mountain deer are a special breed.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

I still cannot get over those brow tines!:darkbeer:


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Good luck Boys!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I'm back boys!*

Sorry I've been away for two full days! You might ask where I've been. You guessed it. P&Y Hunter Call me tomorrow after you wake up. I probably was within spitting distance of you a couple of times. Did you find the sheds on the long point back about 300 yards from the feeder to the South East?? Did you find them by the thicket?? How far from the lick ? I'm betting 300 yards to the South East and you found them Saturday morning??


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

did u go down yesterday?


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i tought u could not come down saterday?


----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

That's the sorta thing that keeps you awake at night!


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i dont have your #


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I not only scouted the area thoroughly but saw BIG BOY!*

I saw Big Boy for my first time Saturday Morning. He was running with a 160" ten pointer and he made him look like a spike!. His brows are almost even with the tops of his G2'S and he is about 21.5 inches wide with a snow white rack. I watched him run into a thicket I'm convinced he is laying in. I'm hoping that is where P&Y Hunter found his sheds. Most deer will bed on South East facing slopes in the winter to maximize sunlight. That is usually where they drop their sheds. The place where I saw Big boy was a good 1/2 of a mile from " The Lick". P&Y Hunter , my cell phone was on the blink and I couldn't get in touch with you while I was there. I have your phone # stored in it's memory. Send me a PM or e mail and I'll tell you exactly what you need to know and what I found nice feeder by the way and you buddies stand is should we say right out in the open. I'm very interested in the shed location. I spoke to a local older guy who was not a hunter but filled me in on much about this buck including multiple sightings this year and last year! Your going to be surprised where he was seeing him and exactly the same place I saw him and probably where you found the sheds and ( more run on excited sentence )and rubs,..... Yell....I could hear your four wheeler running is how close you where!


----------



## CAD (Oct 22, 2004)

This whole situation seems sketchy.


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

I hope P&Y gets this darn buck deer! But I have a feeling ol' dean is gonna stick him.


----------



## Dakota79 (Oct 28, 2007)

Dean Bower said:


> I saw Big Boy for my first time Saturday Morning. He was running with a 160" ten pointer and he made him look like a spike!. His brows are almost even with the tops of his G2'S and he is about 21.5 inches wide with a snow white rack. I watched him run into a thicket I'm convinced he is laying in. I'm hoping that is where P&Y Hunter found his sheds. Most deer will bed on South East facing slopes in the winter to maximize sunlight. That is usually where they drop their sheds. The place where I saw Big boy was a good 1/2 of a mile from " The Lick". P&Y Hunter , my cell phone was on the blink and I couldn't get in touch with you while I was there. I have your phone # stored in it's memory. Send me a PM or e mail and I'll tell you exactly what you need to know and what I found nice feeder by the way and you buddies stand is should we say right out in the open. I'm very interested in the shed location. I spoke to a local older guy who was not a hunter but filled me in on much about this buck including multiple sightings this year and last year! Your going to be surprised where he was seeing him and exactly the same place I saw him and probably where you found the sheds and ( more run on excited sentence )and rubs,..... Yell....I could hear your four wheeler running is how close you where!


What a nice way to stay in touch with somebody you're supposed to be trying to help get this buck. LOL


----------



## Ksbowhunter88 (May 12, 2009)

none of this thread makes any since I think all of this is just to fishy. hope one of you guys get him but I doubt you do.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Just got off the phone with P&Y Hunter*

My cell phone took a explosive shock ( I dropped it and it flew to pieces )and had to be pieced back together so I could get P&Y Hunters telephone #. We have yet to meet in person even though we've tried several times. It just hasn't worked out. Everyone is wondering if where I saw the deer and where P&Y Hunter found the sheds were the same place??? Yes it definitly was. I confirmed this with P&Y Hunter. I won't approach this bedding area at all. To me this is a huge find and one that needs to be handled with the utmost caution. I told P&Y hunter he needs to scout trails leading to and away from the bedding area and hang his stand and get the heck out of there for 2-3 weeks. If he requires additional assistance I'll be there for him; He doing a fine job. This whole scenario/situation is ultra wierd for me because P&Y Hunter just sent me pics of him holding the sheds and I have seen him before---I'm not one that is superstitious at all but I've had a recurring dream for the past 5 years or so and this buck and P&Y Hunter is in the dream and Big Boy does bite the dust---dajavue???? I'm not sure what is going on here---he dies in a valley with the sun shining brightly on him--- I've had the same dream perhaps 20 times in 5 years and I'm not the kind of person that dreams much---who gets him??? I'll have to finish the dream to find out ? I need to find that valley-I'll know it when I see it!-No I'm not crazy but it sure sounds like it doesn't it? Were going to find out if there is such a thing as dejavue ?sp.


Wierd stuff! I've just got this feeling that this has happened already and it's freaking me out a bit.


----------



## 25-06 (Dec 27, 2006)

Well,Uhhhhh...O.K.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*For those of you that can't understand what is going on*

P&Y Hunter and I are both new to AT this year. He lives in Southern W.Va and I live in Northern W.Va but hunt Southern W.Va extensively as well as Ohio and Illinois. P&Y Hunter and myself about are located about 4.5 drive apart. P&Y Hunter asked me to help him decipher this bucks pattern so that he would have a better chance a getting him. I agreed and somewhere along the line we talked about both of us hunting him to try and increase the odds of getting him. I had already signed on a large lease and was going tgo focus my attention over there but even if I don't get this deer just being part of it is reward enough for me. There is absolutely nothing more rewarding than to harvest a single specific deer that you are after. Throw in a world class buck and the stakes are 10x higher. So as far as I'm concerned I'm going to drop my original plans and focus on this buck with the intent of scouting while P&Y Hunter is setting on a stand. If I find a promising looking stand site I'll catch up to P&Y Hunter and move him to that area to setup. Once they start coming to rattling I'll pull P&Y Hunter out of his tree and set him up downwind of me while I'll call. Would you give up your hunting season to help another guy score on a world class buck??? That's the question I keep asking myself and I think the answer to that is yes. There is more to this story than were pointing out that needs to be secret for obvious reasons. We've already had multitudes of people asking where is he at---We'll feel you guys on all the details in the event someone does get him.


----------



## Bullseye01 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Local Older Guy*

So I guess its safe to say probably several others know about this deer? Multiple sightings hopefully will diminish with the exception of a arrow through this deers lungs by one of you!


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

Ksbowhunter88 said:


> none of this thread makes any since I think all of this is just to fishy. hope one of you guys get him but I doubt you do.


Its ok i like when people doubt me caues i always seem i prove them wrong.
So doubt me some more


----------



## realtree hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

*big boy*

are u in mingo, logan ?????? what county??????


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

How do you stay sane waiting for the season with this guy around. Im going nuts and i havent seen anything near that around here. Good luck man i hope you stick him!


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

P & Y, I have a strange feeling that Dean is hunting you and not the deer. I would be carful if I was you!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Your trying sir the crap*



22Mag said:


> P & Y, I have a strange feeling that Dean is hunting you and not the deer. I would be carful if I was you!


I've read your post! You need to drop that culdren and move on. We'll just pull out of the post but I think people are really interested in following the story. I'd like for us to keep you guys informed but some are trying to divide and separate. I think there is a personalty/psychiatric disorder for that but it's been a long time since I've had psych?? I'd like to present a unique opportunity for folks to follow the story along to success. Time will only tell if it works out.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Can't say for now*



realtree hunter said:


> are u in mingo, logan ?????? what county??????


We have to be silent until it's over, Lets just say he's in the bow counties. If your looking to hunt the bow counties check out almostheavenoutfitters. If you look at page 7 on the photo's you'll see my fat butt. I'm a member of that lease but don't know that I'll hunt it as it stands right now. I will tell you there are several bucks on that lease that will definitly bust 170, check it out!


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i been thinking about not posting on here anymore.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I'm with you brother*

should we pull out?


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i dont know its been fun.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

its had 12,113 veiws thats pretty good.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*It has been fun!*

We'll hang in as long as we can. I think most guys are enjoying this and I'd hate to disappoint those folks. I guess come to think about just about any thread there is always someone trying to stir crap but I guess this is the internet isn't it.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

ok then.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

p&y hunter said:


> ok then.


Ya whatever so, what did the sheds score???


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i still havent had them scored.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Heh P&Y Hunter*

What are you going to do if that 150-160 ten parks his butt in your shooting lane??? Arrrrghh!!! That's going to be tuff. I found a small scrape on Sunday leading from your bedding area toward the lick. I'm thinking he is leaving the bedding area and traveling West across the back side of the mountain to the North. I believe he will be skirting the entire length of the mountain when the rut kicks in search of receptive doe. I found several old scrapes from last year that if I was a betting man was being visited by Big Boy on a regular basis. He'll reopen those scrapes within the next two weeks and peak out the last two weeks of October. So it will be smart to hunt scrape lines the first two to three weeks of season. You'll know it's time to start rattling when the scrapes leaf over and you start seeing bucks chase doe randomly checking them to see if they are receptive yet. That's when I step in and call them for you and you set up down wind about 60 yards.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

p&y hunter said:


> i still havent had them scored.


:mg:Your telling me that you find a set of sheds like that, and the first thing you dont do is put a tape to them???


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i found an old scrape on the log road down from where i found the sheds. be fore the low gap.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i have had a bad weekend.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*P&Y Hunter is getting someone to score them for him*



PY Bucks said:


> Ya whatever so, what did the sheds score???



He has someone that is an official scorer that is taping them rather than just throw out an unofficial score.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

yeah exactly.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i dont like to tell lies!


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

I would have a bad weekend too if someone I never met before was stalking me.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

p&y hunter said:


> i dont like to tell lies!


There sheds? Take a tape, measure, and add, not to complicated.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Next time you get the chance*



p&y hunter said:


> i found an old scrape on the log road down from where i found the sheds. be fore the low gap.


Please take a tape measure with you the next time you go to the site. I want you to closely measure the bucks track and make notes of everything about it including chips/ length/width toe roundness.... We can use this information to identify his tracks in other scrapes farther down the mountain so we can set up an ambush along the way. I'm thinking his track is 3.1" wide and just under 3" long with slightly rounded tips. For some strange reason bucks seem to sign thier scrape with one well placed foot stomp in the middle of it. You said his initial rubs were on 7" trees. Make sure you measure that tree and pay special attention to rub height and the tree species he likes to rub, We can use that information as well. The old preacher that saw him twice while riding his four wheeler said he likes beech nuts.


----------



## muzzyguy16 (Jul 28, 2007)

:mg: hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. i wasnt believing it at all haha thats hilarious just read it from start to finish. lol.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

whats so funny ?


----------



## ThreeD1990 (Sep 9, 2009)

22Mag said:


> I would have a bad weekend too if someone I never met before was stalking me.


:secret: Its hard to stalk yourself!! Making up a story like this to make yourself sound like Dr. Deer.


----------



## Ksbowhunter88 (May 12, 2009)

I'M thinking the same thing


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*You guys are funny*

P&Y they think were the same person.. Go to the website I told you boneheads about almostheaven outfitters and look at the photos. I believe its page 7 and you'll see my picture. P&Y Hunter pull that photo of yourself holding the sheds and try to shrink it so you can post it. These guys either think you or I have split personalities. That's funny--only on the internet folks--- Check my Avatar for my picture. P&Y Hunter have you posted any pictures of yourself yet?


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*22 Mag*



22Mag said:


> I would have a bad weekend too if someone I never met before was stalking me.



Are you from W.Va too???


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I think you and 22 mag are the same person*



ThreeD1990 said:


> :secret: Its hard to stalk yourself!! Making up a story like this to make yourself sound like Dr. Deer.


Is your brother by chance 22 mag??? Oh that's ( 22 Mag )the weapon of choice for the elite trophies hunters in our state.


----------



## ElmerFudd20 (Jul 30, 2009)

I just wasted 11 minutes of my life reading this.......


----------



## Swagg (Sep 13, 2005)

I dont by it.........something is Def going on here, and it does smell a little fishy....


----------



## staggyd (Sep 7, 2009)

p&y hunter- you sure have alot of confidence in a guy you've never met to "help" you get a trophy buck that by all accounts is going to be the new state record ! Why him ? You know of anyone else from your area that you trust to help you tag him? Don't you think it might be conceivable that Dean might just really want to tag it himself more than see you own the state record typical deer ? I know for sure that if in fact I had a deer like that near public land I would tell no one any more distant in my family tree than siblings !!! You have to understand where all the " WTH's " are coming from, right ? It all sounds WAY too odd for most people to believe. Dean seems preoccupied by the lime light...why else would he post conversations between you two that should be pm's ?


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

staggyd said:


> p&y hunter- you sure have alot of confidence in a guy you've never met to "help" you get a trophy buck that by all accounts is going to be the new state record ! Why him ? You know of anyone else from your area that you trust to help you tag him? Don't you think it might be conceivable that Dean might just really want to tag it himself more than see you own the state record typical deer ? I know for sure that if in fact I had a deer like that near public land I would tell no one any more distant in my family tree than siblings !!! You have to understand where all the " WTH's " are coming from, right ? It all sounds WAY too odd for most people to believe. Dean seems preoccupied by the lime light...why else would he post conversations between you two that should be pm's ?


Have you been able to identify the location were talking about by our discussions?? Has anyone else found this thread amusing? That's why I'm posting it like this. It sort of like a group of buddies ( people here on AT included ) talking about and strategizing a trophy buck. We've included everyone sort of like around the camp fire talk for your entertainment purposes only. I'd question my motives if I were you also. I understand where you are coming from. Most people are very untrustworthy and would bend over bakwards to kill this buck and undermine another guys chances. I'm a little different than most. I certainly have already taken a few nice bucks in my time. However, I'm honestly at a point in my hunting career where I still enjoy taking big bucks but I find it more rewarding to educate others and assist others in taking big mature whitetails. I can see me becoming a full time guide once my medical career is over. Would I enjoy taking this deer???you had better believe it-- will I help P&Y Hunter get this buck??? You had better believe that as well. I can also tell you that I would honestly help anyone else I know get thier deer including you. No ill intent here, I'm just looking to do my best to insure that this buck is taken this year. We'll walk you guys through the hunt if your willing to hang in without stirring controversy with your own reservations. Otherwise ( no threat guys ) we'll have to pull out and communicate via e mail. No big deal, if you guys want to continue to be updated please speak up it seems that the doubters and culdren packers ( crap stirrers ) are taking over.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

realy i cant beleave they dont beleave it i just its to good to be true. all by the way the sheds scored 184 net!


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

dean i dont know how to get the pic to work.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*what spread credit did the scorer give?*



p&y hunter said:


> realy i cant beleave they dont beleave it i just its to good to be true. all by the way the sheds scored 184 net!


Surely to goodness that's allowing a spread??

Perhaps one of these guys that have a program to shrink the pictures will chime in and offer thier assistance in posting that picture with you holding the sheds. You sent it to me and I didn't get it for a long time and it took a good 30 seconds to down load despite me having high speed internet. If someone has photobucket/program to shrink the pictures to a postable version please offer P&Y hunter your e mail address and he can send you the picture so you can shrink his pictures files and post it for P&Y Hunter.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

20 "


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

do u think its to much?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

send your pics to [email protected] I will gladly resize them & post them for you.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*That's pretty close*

Regardless, he is way bigger this year.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Go ahead and send him that pic you sent me*



ToughAntlerTees said:


> send your pics to [email protected] I will gladly resize them & post them for you.


That's one heck of a set of sheds my friend!
Congrats, my good friend is a taxidermist he can give you some ideas on what to do with them as far as displaying goes.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

dean you sure would have to go back a few years to be me.


----------



## behmer24 (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice find PY!!!! I can't wait to see this hog on the ground. I have a good friend who shot a 191" gross 185" net last week wednesday. I think this one will be well over 200"!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Here they are resized smaller.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks i can only imagian what your buddy fell like.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks for doing that for me. mabey we can get some of these non beleavers to beleave.


----------



## 25-06 (Dec 27, 2006)

I hope you guys kill this buck!! My buddy works in one of the bow only counties and they see some really nice deer on the job,I still cant understand why they wait till the middle of OCT. to start bow season. Im glad Kentucky opens early or I would probably had a really hard time killing the buck I got on Sept.6th. They change alot in Oct. I bet in order to see this deer on stand in the daylight you will really have to get close to his bed,and sit all day.In my experiences if you can hang out really close to a bedding area alot of times you will catch bucks up in the mid-day ,but they dont go far.

Dean, you posted on my buck thread kinda saying the same thing about the big bucks changing their habits after loosing the velvet. I had my buck figured out,but he wasn't pressured and I done most of my scouting with Binos,I didnt dare go near his bedding area because I didnt want him to change what he was doing,I still consider myself lucky though!!

IMO another thing you guys really need to pay close attention to is stand placement.Its harder to hang a stand in the mountians because the deer love to use the benches beneath the ridge and if you hang a stand on the hillside there is always a chance the deer will be eye level with you at aome point.We dont have the Luxury of flatland where anytree you get up 20 feet your going to be above the deer,Ive been busted several times because of this.

Anyway,I hope you get him!!! If ya need anymore help I am only 1.5 hours away:walk: And yell if you need anymore opinions,LOL


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

p&y hunter said:


> thanks for doing that for me. mabey we can get some of these non beleavers to beleave.


Not a prob. I just hope ya get him!


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

I have followed this story from the get go. I think this would make a great mini-series on TV. I want the story to continue but some of the details seem to be skechy. Dean you live 4.5 hours from were BIG BOY is and you just happened to be in the area where PY hunter was. All I am saying 4.5 hours isnt just down the street, I would figure you guys would have met by now.

The whole dream thing makes me want to pukeukey:, I laughed so loud. Just funny. Keep the thread alive. I will continue to follow:moviecorn:moviecorn:moviecorn:darkbeer::tea:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*There was a reason for not meeting P&Y Hunter by now*



huntnfish21 said:


> I have followed this story from the get go. I think this would make a great mini-series on TV. I want the story to continue but some of the details seem to be skechy. Dean you live 4.5 hours from were BIG BOY is and you just happened to be in the area where PY hunter was. All I am saying 4.5 hours isnt just down the street, I would figure you guys would have met by now.
> 
> The whole dream thing makes me want to pukeukey:, I laughed so loud. Just funny. Keep the thread alive. I will continue to follow:moviecorn:moviecorn:moviecorn:darkbeer::tea:


There was a couple legal and social issues that needed ironed out prior to us officially joining forces- Those issues have been addressed and ironed out, we'll leave it at that--- so don't ask--P&Y Hunter and myself are pleased and look forward to hunting together for a long time!:darkbeer:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*what are you trying to say??*



p&y hunter said:


> dean you sure would have to go back a few years to be me.


Are you saying that I'm old???:sad: Just joking buddy, I know I'm much older. Your 27 aren't you?


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

Dean Bower said:


> There was a couple legal and social issues that needed ironed out prior to us officially joining forces- Those issues have been addressed and ironed out, we'll leave it at that--- so don't ask--P&Y Hunter and myself are pleased and look forward to hunting together for a long time!:darkbeer:



"Legal issues" on public land. I wont ask:darkbeer:


----------



## fiveohrsp (Dec 24, 2008)

good luck to the both of you, that is a great buck. id love to see a hard horned pic of him, preferrably on the ground!!


----------



## Dakota79 (Oct 28, 2007)

Dean Bower said:


> There was a couple legal and social issues that needed ironed out prior to us officially joining forces- Those issues have been addressed and ironed out, we'll leave it at that--- so don't ask--P&Y Hunter and myself are pleased and look forward to hunting together for a long time!:darkbeer:


Now I'm really suspicious.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

Dean Bower said:


> Are you saying that I'm old???:sad: Just joking buddy, I know I'm much older. Your 27 aren't you?


yeah


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

God I hope PY gets this deer.......


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i think who ever kills big boy it will be ment to be but i have leaned so much from dean he is at a whole nother level above me when it comes to hunting big bucks i hope i can be as smart as him one day. i know this whole story sounds made up or shady but it all true every thang that has happen is day by day i think we have a big challenge ahead of us its only going to get better from here this whole thing has been a learning experiance for me i have leaned alot in 2 mounths that i will use the rest of my life to me thats the most importion thing is life long leasions. if u kill a big buck there always some one is going to kill a bigger one its not about the deer is about what u learned thats somting no one can ever take away from u! so if some one eles kills big boy thats fine a few year it will be forgotion about but leasion is forever!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Welp...I aint gonna sugar coat this...and I think alot of guys are thinking it....DO NOT LET HIM PUSH YOU AROUND!


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Here are the 3 pics from page 4 that were too dark to make out. All I did was crop & lighten the images. I hope you get em!:darkbeer:


 ...:mg:...have this photo already been posted before?


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

yeah


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

.. i guess no matter how many times you see this awesome buck, he just has that jaw dropping effect! .. im pulling for you guys and wish you all the luck in world! .. although i may be in a wheelchair and not able to bowhunt this coming season again, dont mean i cant follow you guys like a football game! .. so good luck to you and im watching and listening ......


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Man, that one nice deer


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Other bucks of interest*

Perhaps P&Y can post up some of those other bucks of interest he has on that lick. You guys will like them. For some reason I cant post pics anymore! I'm not sure what has happened? They came from P&Y Hunter anyway. We'll let him post them up. I know there is at least two other impressive tens and a big wierd 9 pointer.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

[/attach][/attach]


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*How about that twisted 9 pointer?*

Do you have any shots of him? I say the buck in the third photo from the top will hit 150+ and the other one is definitly P&Y but is still two years out from true trophy status. The 8 pointer will book as well. What a spot!


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i thank it the frist one.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I think that's a ten ??*

It could be the angle though?? All of these deer are nice!


----------



## cbrock1145 (Aug 15, 2008)

man...how many monsters are in this area


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

around 5


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*P&Y tell them about that non typical*

P&Y tells me that a guy that hunts 1 mountain away found a huge dead non typical last year.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

one of my buddies got a pic of one that was as big as big boy but it wasnt him.


----------



## cbrock1145 (Aug 15, 2008)

All I can say is good luck...I wish I had some like the smallest one in your pic around here


----------



## Swagg (Sep 13, 2005)

good work P&Y hunter, nothing like showing another guy a huge deer and then letting him shoot it. Ten bucks says that if it goes down Deano is the one pulling the trigger....ha


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*My taxidermist friend tells me*

My friend tells me that two years ago a local shot a 193" non typical near the site. It reportedly had a arrow shaft sticking through his chest and was lodged in the off shoulder with the broadhead still intact! It appears that the successful hunters' brother had shot it the year before and swore it had to be dead. It lived a whole year with a shaft and broadhead through it's chest and wasn't even infected. Now that's one I'd have to see to believe but that was the report I got from my friend who calls an apple an apple and an orange an orange.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i will be hunting every day.


----------



## staggyd (Sep 7, 2009)

P&Y hunter, you never did answer my question,.....how and WHY Dean ? There are a ton of guys that know how to kill big bucks.....why Dean ? Especially with the fact that he lives hours from you and you have never met him before !!! BTW, I'm with Swagg !


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

i dont know he just seamed like he knew what he was doing.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Why not?*

Do you think I'm dishonest?? Have I offended you? What's the deal. Do you find it hard to believe there are good people out there,. I've said it twice before but if I was greedy I darn sure wouldn't have put people in my own tree stand last year knowing a 175" buck was passing through. I eventually killed the buck myself but I definitly put friends/family/little kids on top of it before I killed it. Look at my avatar, that's the buck. Ask yourself if you would do that. It sounds to me that many are battling with their own feelings of greed. Please don't push that on me it's disrespectful. I can tell you at least 10+ people that I've personally rattled in and had them harvest there first buck. I once called in a 180 class ten pointer to my friend in consecutive days trying to let him score. I've loaned my 30-378 Weatherby Magnum to a guy that was hunting out West and couldn't afford a rifle. I've paid for peoples hunting trips because they couldn't afford it. I've hauled the less fortunate from here to Ohio to Illinois to let them experience the joys of the outdoors. I travel to locations at my own expense to assist multiple hunters to scout and score on the deer they are watching. I've never given thier secrets out to anyone because it would be wrong. I shook hands with the kid that shot the 150 inch ten point that I just dropped after it was down. Should have I taken the buck?? No, the kids smile told me what the right thing was to do. He has it proudly on his wall despite me breaking it's back and disabling it. How many times have you called a friend to set up on a 180 inch buck?? I've done that multiple times.


----------



## staggyd (Sep 7, 2009)

I just find it really odd that a person that finds evidence of a possible state record deer in an area that they can hunt, would seek out help/advice from someone they have never met, who lives hours away, tells them WHERE said buck resides, gives his blessing to go ahead and hunt the animal and then gets on the net and starts giving other details for some other hunters to possibly figure his whereabouts also !!! From the posts I've read, this deer is on PUBLIC property.....you're are just asking for serious issues....if not a complete disaster of some sort.


----------



## cbrock1145 (Aug 15, 2008)

Dean Bower said:


> Do you think I'm dishonest?? Have I offended you? What's the deal. Do you find it hard to believe there are good people out there,. I've said it twice before but if I was greedy I darn sure wouldn't have put people in my own tree stand last year knowing a 175" buck was passing through. I eventually killed the buck myself but I definitly put friends/family/little kids on top of it before I killed it. Look at my avatar, that's the buck. Ask yourself if you would do that. It sounds to me that many are battling with their own feelings of greed. Please don't push that on me it's disrespectful.


I think(many a bad idea started that way but here is my 2c anyway) its awful nice of you to help this young man set up on this magnificent animal. And while I can't see your avatar, I'm glad to know there are still people out there who will help others. I'd like to have some help myself if I had a buck like this to set up on cause the good Lord knows I sure don't know everthing about hunting and I've done it as long as I can remember. Hope you boys get two of those monsters. One for each of you.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

this isnt public land.


----------



## staggyd (Sep 7, 2009)

p&y hunter said:


> this isnt public land.


Sorry....my bad, somehow got the impression it was.


----------



## ponchbuster (Apr 23, 2009)

*Best of Luck*

P&Y, I hope you harvest this deer, and admire you for the story. However, I can not help but wonder why in your right mind would post or talk about it on the net. I can only imagine how many people have already had maps out on their computer desks ready to make a trip for him or any of the other bucks for that matter. When I find a good one I hunt hard after him too, but I don't hardly tell anyone where I am hunting or there is a big buck in the area or county, or state for that matter. I am sure that there are people on here that know who you are and what you drive, and where you live that are watching every move you make and everywhere you enter the woods. These people have never hit a key on the keyboard on this thread or on the sight for that matter. except to read your posts. I beleive that you may be suprised to learn you will have more people hunting these deed than you may think, and some not the most ethical ways either. I live in West Virginia too. I know how it is in thisstate. I even have had my wife and father drop me off at places to hunt and return to pick me up just not to have a truck setting in a certain area, because people that know me know I like to hunt for large mature deer with a bow, on private and public land. Sometimes it works out and sometimes it does not. But put the best playing cards in your hand you can, and you will win once in a while. Just my opinin, and best of luck. PB


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

ponchbuster said:


> P&Y, I hope you harvest this deer, and admire you for the story. However, I can not help but wonder why in your right mind would post or talk about it on the net. I can only imagine how many people have already had maps out on their computer desks ready to make a trip for him or any of the other bucks for that matter. When I find a good one I hunt hard after him too, but I don't hardly tell anyone where I am hunting or there is a big buck in the area or county, or state for that matter. I am sure that there are people on here that know who you are and what you drive, and where you live that are watching every move you make and everywhere you enter the woods. These people have never hit a key on the keyboard on this thread or on the sight for that matter. except to read your posts. I beleive that you may be suprised to learn you will have more people hunting these deed than you may think, and some not the most ethical ways either. I live in West Virginia too. I know how it is in thisstate. I even have had my wife and father drop me off at places to hunt and return to pick me up just not to have a truck setting in a certain area, because people that know me know I like to hunt for large mature deer with a bow, on private and public land. Sometimes it works out and sometimes it does not. But put the best playing cards in your hand you can, and you will win once in a while. Just my opinin, and best of luck. PB


i thought the same thing.


----------



## ohio34 (Feb 4, 2009)

ponchbuster said:


> P&Y, I hope you harvest this deer, and admire you for the story. However, I can not help but wonder why in your right mind would post or talk about it on the net. I can only imagine how many people have already had maps out on their computer desks ready to make a trip for him or any of the other bucks for that matter. When I find a good one I hunt hard after him too, but I don't hardly tell anyone where I am hunting or there is a big buck in the area or county, or state for that matter. I am sure that there are people on here that know who you are and what you drive, and where you live that are watching every move you make and everywhere you enter the woods. These people have never hit a key on the keyboard on this thread or on the sight for that matter. except to read your posts. I beleive that you may be suprised to learn you will have more people hunting these deed than you may think, and some not the most ethical ways either. I live in West Virginia too. I know how it is in thisstate. I even have had my wife and father drop me off at places to hunt and return to pick me up just not to have a truck setting in a certain area, because people that know me know I like to hunt for large mature deer with a bow, on private and public land. Sometimes it works out and sometimes it does not. But put the best playing cards in your hand you can, and you will win once in a while. Just my opinin, and best of luck. PB


Me to, i dont understand. Am i missing something.


----------



## Swagg (Sep 13, 2005)

Dean Bower said:


> Do you think I'm dishonest?? Have I offended you? What's the deal. Do you find it hard to believe there are good people out there,. I've said it twice before but if I was greedy I darn sure wouldn't have put people in my own tree stand last year knowing a 175" buck was passing through. I eventually killed the buck myself but I definitly put friends/family/little kids on top of it before I killed it. Look at my avatar, that's the buck. Ask yourself if you would do that. It sounds to me that many are battling with their own feelings of greed. Please don't push that on me it's disrespectful. I can tell you at least 10+ people that I've personally rattled in and had them harvest there first buck. I once called in a 180 class ten pointer to my friend in consecutive days trying to let him score. I've loaned my 30-378 Weatherby Magnum to a guy that was hunting out West and couldn't afford a rifle. I've paid for peoples hunting trips because they couldn't afford it. I've hauled the less fortunate from here to Ohio to Illinois to let them experience the joys of the outdoors. I travel to locations at my own expense to assist multiple hunters to scout and score on the deer they are watching. I've never given thier secrets out to anyone because it would be wrong. I shook hands with the kid that shot the 150 inch ten point that I just dropped after it was down. Should have I taken the buck?? No, the kids smile told me what the right thing was to do. He has it proudly on his wall despite me breaking it's back and disabling it. How many times have you called a friend to set up on a 180 inch buck?? I've done that multiple times.


If your such a stand up guy then why would you even ask to hunt him??? Why not just put P&Y on him and run the camera??? I guess me and you are different, cause thats how i would play..........


----------



## staggyd (Sep 7, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> i thought the same thing.


Yes, would not take much to find your spot...and if you don't own the property that he resides on.....maybe offer the landowner some money that you and Dean can't match....don't underestimate how low some people will stoop to shoot a deer like that !


----------



## ponchbuster (Apr 23, 2009)

*Opinion*

My opinion of Dean assisting with this is that I am taking his every word to be fact. I can understand how others differ though. This is a younger guy looking for help the guy offered. He has said he was staright up and if P&Y is fine with the way things are, who are we to disagree. After all he is not hunting my deer or with us? But I would not blame Dean either and you put yourself in this guys shoes... World Class deer, and other nice bucks to, the right to hunt in an area that is not far from an area that Dean has leased anyway...no brainer...Seems like a win win situation for both parties if Dean can provide some younger hunter with less experience get closer to havesting a possible state record. And the legalities mentioned most likely has to do with the being smart as to if it is a record book buck or not. It will most likely line the pockets a little for the hunter who harvests the deer. With this documentation on here the story is playing out before our eyes daily. How cool is that. Don't try to make these guys out to be Mitch Rampala. For you ATers that don't know the Rampala story, do a search and prepare to do alot of reading and form an opinion for yourself. I will keep mine to myself for I know it will start another bashfest. Kudos to you Dean and P&Y.


----------



## Swagg (Sep 13, 2005)

ponchbuster said:


> For you ATers that don't know the Rampala story, do a search and prepare to do alot of reading and form an opinion for yourself. I will keep mine to myself for I know it will start another bashfest. Kudos to you Dean and P&Y.


Hmmm.... Like Fake?????? Lol:darkbeer::mg:

Yep i said it, lol


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Researching Dean's threads here, it is obvious he is a serious BIG BUCK hunter - some VERRRRRY nice deer! Maybe even...a bit...OBSESSED? Like the kind of guy that will stop at nothing to get another framed and matted Pope and Young award to hang in his "dead deer room"......

I'll give you the benefit of the doubt...but mark my words...you screw P&Y over and you name will be mud. If you value a deer more than your own reputation, so be it...

I hope and pray that P&Y gets this buck.......


----------



## WhitetailChaser (Feb 15, 2006)

Swagg said:


> If your such a stand up guy then why would you even ask to hunt him??? Why not just put P&Y on him and run the camera??? I guess me and you are different, cause thats how i would play..........


 My sentiments exactly!!!!!!


----------



## Dakota79 (Oct 28, 2007)

p&y hunter said:


> i think who ever kills big boy it will be ment to be but i have leaned so much from dean he is at a whole nother level above me when it comes to hunting big bucks i hope i can be as smart as him one day. i know this whole story sounds made up or shady but it all true every thang that has happen is day by day i think we have a big challenge ahead of us its only going to get better from here this whole thing has been a learning experiance for me i have leaned alot in 2 mounths that i will use the rest of my life to me thats the most importion thing is life long leasions. if u kill a big buck there always some one is going to kill a bigger one its not about the deer is about what u learned thats somting no one can ever take away from u! so if some one eles kills big boy thats fine a few year it will be forgotion about but leasion is forever!


After you learned about the deer what made you decide to contact Dean? You said earlier you have never met him so what made you decide he was the man for the job and how did you learn about him? What has he done to prove to you he can get the job done? No offense I'm just wondering.


----------



## jporlier (Nov 19, 2004)

Subscribed...


----------



## CAD (Oct 22, 2004)

no offense intended, but p&y seems a little simple, and Dean is taking advantage of him. All the talk about how we have to do this, we have to do that. It makes me sick.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

dude, this could be a bad deal... I learned the hard way not to share big buck pics. Hope it works out


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Sorry guys*



CAD said:


> no offense intended, but p&y seems a little simple, and Dean is taking advantage of him. All the talk about how we have to do this, we have to do that. It makes me sick.


 My last post---I was going to provide you guys the opportunity for you guys to follow this story along to hopefully success. Along the way ( if you listened and read you were going to be able to apply what I was saying to your neck of the woods if you could use that information. I realize there are those that don't need it and don't want it but there are those ( newcomers to the sport/up and coming trophy hunters ) that could use the information. I was going to walk you through the stages of the rut and apply various hunting strategies based upon what we were seeing in the woods. Many could have benifited from this but it has become to painful to continue with my plan. Good luck in all that you do. AT is a nice place. I've never really participated in things like this until this year. For those of you that are interested I've been working on a book where I will share my ideas that probably won't be out for a year or so. P&Y Hunter regardless of what people say or think this is between you and me and I won't rain on your parade. Good luck this season guys---last advice ---right now hunt water holes if it's dry and hot in your area---hunt oaks that are dropping their nuts---glass them from a distance for deer activity----we are about a week away from scrapes really opening up ( hunt down wind of scrapes ) or near bedding areas in the morning---be there real early----hunt between bedding areas and food.water on evening hunts---when the leaves leaf over rattle---when breeding starts focus on travel corridors and paths of least resistance....good bye!


----------



## Ksbowhunter88 (May 12, 2009)

I got a feeling this won't be your last post I have had a dream 5 nights in a row of you holding this buck in your hands and not p&y hunter


----------



## WhitetailChaser (Feb 15, 2006)

Dean Bower said:


> My last post---I was going to provide you guys the opportunity for you guys to follow this story along to hopefully success. Along the way ( if you listened and read you were going to be able to apply what I was saying to your neck of the woods if you could use that information. I realize there are those that don't need it and don't want it but there are those ( newcomers to the sport/up and coming trophy hunters ) that could use the information. I was going to walk you through the stages of the rut and apply various hunting strategies based upon what we were seeing in the woods. Many could have benifited from this but it has become to painful to continue with my plan. Good luck in all that you do. AT is a nice place. I've never really participated in things like this until this year. For those of you that are interested I've been working on a book where I will share my ideas that probably won't be out for a year or so. P&Y Hunter regardless of what people say or think this is between you and me and I won't rain on your parade. Good luck this season guys---last advice ---right now hunt water holes if it's dry and hot in your area---hunt oaks that are dropping their nuts---glass them from a distance for deer activity----we are about a week away from scrapes really opening up ( hunt down wind of scrapes ) or near bedding areas in the morning---be there real early----hunt between bedding areas and food.water on evening hunts---when the leaves leaf over rattle---when breeding starts focus on travel corridors and paths of least resistance....good bye!


 I imagine that the whitetail population all over the continental U.S. will now explode since Dean will no longer be around to offer us this ground-breaking advice to help us arrow deer. 

Dean....news flash my friend.....this ain't about you. I know it's difficult for you to step outside of your "legend in your own mind" mantra if only for a few seconds, but everyone is worried about P&Y.....not you. Don't SHANK this kid over this deer. It's wrong. PERIOD! It's very obvious that it eats away at you that you've had oportunties at world class deer in the past, yet you don't have any of them on the wall. I personally believe that when nut-cuttin time gets here, that you will do any and everything in your power to arrow this deer....including breaking one off in P&Y. All I'm saying is....prove me wrong. There's not a deer on this planet that is worth as much as my conscience and integrity. How about you?


----------



## flohunter (Jan 31, 2005)

This entire thing makes me want to ukey:


----------



## Swagg (Sep 13, 2005)

I guess we found out what Old Deano was after, sorry for your luck P&Y.... Just do us a favor and stick that big boy before your "helper" does.......


----------



## staggyd (Sep 7, 2009)

Hes not done.....he has 1200 freakin posts since the end of February.....he likes to talk (type) too much.... if he was to put all his posts together he'd already have 3 books...lol....It just started sounding more and more like Dean was horning in on P&Y hunter, has a lease in the area, then decides he probably won't even hunt it and concentrate on "this" deer only.....Am I the only one who wonders how he got "in " on P&Y hunters land to hunt this buck?


----------



## Mead (Jun 19, 2002)

Swagg said:


> If your such a stand up guy then why would you even ask to hunt him??? Why not just put P&Y on him and run the camera??? I guess me and you are different, cause thats how i would play..........


Well said. That's what any ethical person trying to teach a younger hunter would do if this opportunity presented itself. If you're "helping" someone and you've killed all sorts of monstrous deer there's no reason to be hunting the same property as the person you're helping.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

You guys kill me. Dean obviously has a wealth of knowledge about hunting/killing mature deer & he is willing to share that. Then some of you guys expect him to just hang up his bow for the season to do this. I agree with Dean's position here. If a friend of a younger hunter ask for my help in killing a deer I will help him in any way I can but I am also a hunter. I would not hang up my bow for the season either. 

It's funny to me that 2 guys made a agreement between themselves & were willing to share the story of the hunt with everyone on AT. Then we have people insinuating that 1 or the other is dishonest & trying to start trouble. It looks like to me that many of the envious ones are the people trying to start trouble.

P&Y & Dean, guys good luck. Hope you have a great season & this leads to a great & long friendship. Do not let the people who just want to cause a conflict succeed. A true friendship is worth more than anyones opinion on AT. 

By the ways you guys are not the only ones who might be after a new state record. I'll not tell my story until after the harvest of my deer this year. State record or not he is a dandy & I will be a thrilled hunter if I succeed in my quest. 

Good luck guys whatever you do!


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Dean- Sorry for giving you a hard time. Keep preachin man. It is at least interesting to me. :77:


----------



## WhitetailChaser (Feb 15, 2006)

AR_Headhunter said:


> You guys kill me. Dean obviously has a wealth of knowledge about hunting/killing mature deer & he is willing to share that. Then some of you guys expect him to just hang up his bow for the season to do this. I agree with Dean's position here. If a friend of a younger hunter ask for my help in killing a deer I will help him in any way I can but I am also a hunter. I would not hang up my bow for the season either.
> 
> It's funny to me that 2 guys made a agreement between themselves & were willing to share the story of the hunt with everyone on AT. Then we have people insinuating that 1 or the other is dishonest & trying to start trouble. It looks like to me that many of the envious ones are the people trying to start trouble.


 You obviously didn't read posts 195 through 205 or so.


----------



## DuckBuckGoose (Nov 14, 2007)

he's a bruiser. I'd say 180-190. Awesome deer.


----------



## staggyd (Sep 7, 2009)

Dean Bower said:


> Here is what I've got in it! I'll be honest, initially P&Y hunter just asked me to help him set up. I've added my input with him already. He as well as I think that this buck needs taken this year. I plan to help him in any way I can but yes I won't hunt the deer behind his back. I plan to scout while he is on stand. When I find a better stand or better set up based upon what I'm seeing inthe field I'll call P&Y hunter out and show him the next setup. If the bucks are coming to the horn I'll call P&Y hunter out of his stand and set him up downwind of my setup and yes if I spot Big Boy in my travels I hope to whack him. What happens with this hunt is between P&Y hunter and myself. I promise to do my best to get him a crack at this buck and yes I sincerely think there is a very good chance we'll get it done. I hope you guys are pulling for us. I gave P&Y hunter every opportunity to tell me he didn't want me to come and help. I honestly hope and pray he gets this deer because he deserves it. However, it would be foolish for me to pass him if given the opportunity. If that happens a good stout handshake and a cool pic between new friends and nicely posted up here on AT and each of our homes and state magazines. This is going to take teamwork or a whole bunch of luck. You've got to admit the odds are in the bucks favor.


..............."magazines"..? You tell me how badly Dean wants this animal.....can't even picture one guy in a stand location hunting a monster buck and then you got Dean roaming throgh the woods looking for "better stand locations"....and if he spots BIG BOY he'll call P&Y hunter out of his stand and set him up.....:bs:....that won't happen.....bet my bow on it !


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

PY how many of the guys at your lease know about this buck. Dean ***? Everyone assumes your the "deer whisperer" because you talk the talk. Show us pics of deer YOU killed not all the deer you have set people up with. Sorry just asking. Oh yeah I have only killed 1 good buck so I am not as cool as you.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

AR_Headhunter said:


> You guys kill me. Dean obviously has a wealth of knowledge about hunting/killing mature deer & he is willing to share that. Then some of you guys expect him to just hang up his bow for the season to do this. I agree with Dean's position here. If a friend of a younger hunter ask for my help in killing a deer I will help him in any way I can but I am also a hunter. I would not hang up my bow for the season either.
> 
> It's funny to me that 2 guys made a agreement between themselves & were willing to share the story of the hunt with everyone on AT. Then we have people insinuating that 1 or the other is dishonest & trying to start trouble. It looks like to me that many of the envious ones are the people trying to start trouble.
> 
> ...


true friendship?? he showed up earlier than expected one week and was so close he could hear p&y's 4 wheeler but never even called him. There.s a lot more stuff posted that makes one suspicious of his motives...


----------



## dirtyq (Jul 23, 2009)

AR_Headhunter said:


> You guys kill me. Dean obviously has a wealth of knowledge about hunting/killing mature deer & he is willing to share that. Then some of you guys expect him to just hang up his bow for the season to do this. I agree with Dean's position here. If a friend of a younger hunter ask for my help in killing a deer I will help him in any way I can but I am also a hunter. I would not hang up my bow for the season either.
> 
> It's funny to me that 2 guys made a agreement between themselves & were willing to share the story of the hunt with everyone on AT. Then we have people insinuating that 1 or the other is dishonest & trying to start trouble. It looks like to me that many of the envious ones are the people trying to start trouble.
> 
> ...



I was somewhat in agreement with you until I did a search of all posts by old dean. Do the same and you will see what a joke you walked into. It has been entertaining to read though.


----------



## dirtyq (Jul 23, 2009)

Read this entire thread and you may have a different opinion.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=955475


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

I pretty much read this whole thread and was kind of thinking what some of you are saying about dean, but wasn't going to say anything. He was pretty straight up beggin to let him hunt the deer, and then kind of backed out or whatever. Now him just leaving really makes it seem true. If you guys were really wrong about me then I would fight until banned. again. But i'm not saying this is true, I have no way of knowing and neither do you. It's P&Y hunter's choice or not but I would say no way your walking around beside me while i'm on a stand. I would say you can go sit here, at spot x or whatever, and i'm sitting here on spot a, and you better not get out of your stand until you shoot him or are walking out. Or at least I would ask him not to. Or I would tell him just to forget about it totally. With a name like p&y hunter I wouldn't think he was beginner to hunting and should be able to hunt this deer by hisself. Dean has land close so why isn't dean searching for his own big deer to hunt instead of just being really nice and giving up his dreams?


----------



## Eagle48 (May 21, 2006)

*The Truth*

All right, that's it. Here's what I found out with some simple PM's to both Dean and P&Y.

This past weekend P&Y found out from his buddy that somebody from Virginia leased a good chunk of land next to the land he hunts, and an area that 'big boy' travels through often. P&Y got suspicous of this and asked Dean what was going on, big surprise, turns out Dean and two buddies (could be more for all we know) leased the land. Of course Deano's justification is to make everything seem more legal. He convinced P&Y that if this deer is shot somebody will do an investigation into whether or not it was taken legally, and he had to lease the land to keep the poachers out, but he's going to give P&Y a "permission slip" to hunt the lease. P&Y, he's going to stab you in the back buddy, in fact he already has! Open up your eyes man!

So there ya go, isn't Ol Dean just the greatest guy you ever meet.

Oh, and to top it all off, they've never met in person and have only talked to each other on the phone, my bet is they never do actually meet each other.

All that said, I hope for P&Y's sake I'm wrong and Dean really does try and help him kill this buck, but I know better.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

So Dean leased the land out from under P&Y huh...just to kill a "possible" state record.....THAT IS THE LOWEST, DIRTIEST, SHAMELSS THING...

Ole Dean will be sorry if he ever shoots that deer...trust me


----------



## 25-06 (Dec 27, 2006)

Eagle48 said:


> All right, that's it. Here's what I found out with some simple PM's to both Dean and P&Y.
> 
> This past weekend P&Y found out from his buddy that somebody from Virginia leased a good chunk of land next to the land he hunts, and an area that 'big boy' travels through often. P&Y got suspicous of this and asked Dean what was going on, big surprise, turns out Dean and two buddies (could be more for all we know) leased the land. Of course Deano's justification is to make everything seem more legal. He convinced P&Y that if this deer is shot somebody will do an investigation into whether or not it was taken legally, and he had to lease the land to keep the poachers out, but he's going to give P&Y a "permission slip" to hunt the lease. P&Y, he's going to stab you in the back buddy, in fact he already has! Open up your eyes man!
> 
> ...


This has turned in a really crappy situation.P&Y I hope you kill this deer!!


----------



## psu08 (Feb 22, 2007)

Dean seems like a prime example of why you should keep big deer to yourself. Hopefully this all works out for P&Y, would really hate to see Dean or one of his buddies steal this deer away from him.

Now that he's been exposed, I kinda doubt he'll be back on here to 'explain' himself. While Dean seems very knowlegable about deer, he comes across very arrogant and killing a deer of this magnitude would only feed this. I'm sure he hopes to kill this deer himself in order to promote the sales of the book he's writing. 

Shame he was able to scam P&Y like this.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

*hey*

Guys why are you all bashing dean you all dont know us? i am fine with whats going on he has helped me more then anyone ever has! Who cares if he kills this buck i realy dont care. I just enjoy hunting. score, state record it dont madder to me. i dont care if i ever get a buck that makes the books. I enjoy being in the woods and just hunting dean isnt the only one going to be hunting hes not the only one who can kill this buck i I REALY DONT CARE!someone is going to probly kill it it may not be me but i have had a good time doing what ive done! How many of you all have found a set of sheds 187 6/8 and got pics all spring of the same deer? thats what i enjoy its not about killing! aftere killing a big buck the excitement is over in a few days. but when u find a big buck and u scout it and get pic find sheds. that lasts for mounths every time u pull your card out of your cams u watch it grow if he gets killed so what i will find another one next year. thats the fun part for me. yeah i would like to kill it but iam not going to get mad if i dont and someone else does.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

thats not how it is.


----------



## WhitetailChaser (Feb 15, 2006)

Eagle48 is my hunting partner and he is telling the truth as I've read the PM's he received myself. He and I both really took an interest in this even more than we already were when Dean Bower got involved as both of us have conversed with him on multiple occasions about Illinois public land hunting and have both gotten the vibe that he's the kind of guy that would cut one of his family member's members off for the chance at a world class buck, even though he will go WAY out of his way to state otherwise (the whole say it enough times and you'll actually believe it kinda thing). I'm glad to know that both of our brains are functioning just fine in the ol discernment category as evidenced by this weazeling actual "hunting" rights for a super nice guy, leasing up some of the deer's range behind his back, etc.


----------



## Eagle48 (May 21, 2006)

P&Y, we're all bashing Dean because he's taking advantage of you! That's something I've never been able to tolerate, and can't understand how you don't see that. The man is using you to feed his sadistic hunger to try and establish some type of name for himself, when all he's done is brought his own name down by doing what he's done to you.

All you've got in this world is your name, and Dean's is trashed to me. You reap what you sow Dean, amazing it hasn't bit you in the arse yet.


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

thats not how it went down.


----------



## psu08 (Feb 22, 2007)

p&y hunter said:


> thats not how it went down.


From an outsider, that is how it looks. At one point in this thread, you state you would be upset if Dean hunts this deer behind your back. Now, it comes out that Dean leased the neighboring property behind your back in order to be able to hunt the deer more. Sure he may let you hunt the land too in order to justify it, but it sounds shady to us. Dean may be helping you, and it appears that he is/has been; but, to many of us it's obvious that he is also trying to weasel his way into getting himself a shot at this deer.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

:idea1:


p&y hunter said:


> Guys why are you all bashing dean you all dont know us? i am fine with whats going on he has helped me more then anyone ever has! Who cares if he kills this buck i realy dont care. I just enjoy hunting. score, state record it dont madder to me. i dont care if i ever get a buck that makes the books. I enjoy being in the woods and just hunting dean isnt the only one going to be hunting hes not the only one who can kill this buck i I REALY DONT CARE!someone is going to probly kill it it may not be me but i have had a good time doing what ive done! How many of you all have found a set of sheds 187 6/8 and got pics all spring of the same deer? thats what i enjoy its not about killing! aftere killing a big buck the excitement is over in a few days. but when u find a big buck and u scout it and get pic find sheds. that lasts for mounths every time u pull your card out of your cams u watch it grow if he gets killed so what i will find another one next year. thats the fun part for me. yeah i would like to kill it but iam not going to get mad if i dont and someone else does.


p&y ... dean  :mg: :idea1: I get it now. 

Good luck to you "both" this season. :darkbeer:


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

All this over a deer. And it's a beautiful day.

-Fargo'd


----------



## IHNTELK (Feb 9, 2007)

great reading..


----------



## paulcadle (Jul 3, 2009)

i called :bs: from the get go...as the buck turns...days of our bucks...this is some fake :spam1: too damn funny :set1_applaud:


----------



## p&y hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

*ol well*

Theres no talking to u all. every one wants to bash dean so this is my last post. If i kill him i will post it under a new thread it will be under BIG BOY HAS BIT THE DUST so keep your eyes out. i know you all are just trying to take up for me but i cant let the bashing go on. So keep your eye out for big boy bites the dust. bye


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Eagle48 said:


> All right, that's it. Here's what I found out with some simple PM's to both Dean and P&Y.
> 
> This past weekend P&Y found out from his buddy that somebody from Virginia leased a good chunk of land next to the land he hunts, and an area that 'big boy' travels through often. P&Y got suspicous of this and asked Dean what was going on, big surprise, turns out Dean and two buddies (could be more for all we know) leased the land. Of course Deano's justification is to make everything seem more legal. He convinced P&Y that if this deer is shot somebody will do an investigation into whether or not it was taken legally, and he had to lease the land to keep the poachers out, but he's going to give P&Y a "permission slip" to hunt the lease. P&Y, he's going to stab you in the back buddy, in fact he already has! Open up your eyes man!
> 
> ...


I read this whole thread. As I got towards the end I started getting a funny old feeling about Deano. Then I read this post.

It really is sickening. I was trying leave that one ray of sunshine left over old Deano's head, but it burnt out.

Good luck P Y. You are going to need it with Deano running around.


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

PY most of the guys on here feel for you and dont want to see you get suckered. I think it is odd how someone who you dont know offers to help and then all of a sudden leases land adjacent to you even though he doesn't want to kill the buck just wants to help. Wake up


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

In mt best soap-opera-voice-over-guy voice, "Like sands through the hourglass......."


----------



## Grayson (Mar 8, 2008)

PY can't be this dumb.......right?


----------



## knighthawk_72 (May 24, 2009)

I hope some ppl or wrong on Dean. I really hate to think that a person would stab another in the back over a deer. I just got back in archery and I can say I really never met in archery that away. Most are the best & most helpful ppl. you will ever met. P & Y Hunter I wish you the best luck in the world at getting this Big Boy.


----------



## mkrueger313 (Mar 30, 2009)

P&Y is obviously not the brightest crayon in the box, he has demonstrated that by 1. posting the pictures and practically giving the location of a state record book to everyone reading this forum 2. telling a snake like Dean EXACTLY where it is 3. not wanting to shoot a state record buck and last but not least 4. not thinking its a little suspicious that Dean and his friends leased the land nextdoor to make it all "legal" 

It is obvious Dean is going behind your back to kill this deer before you, P&Y, pull your head out of your @$$ and stop listening to the crap lies that Dean has been telling you. Everyone on AT posting is looking out for your best interests not Dean.

This thread has been amusing to say the least... i usually just read along and never post but this whole thread has been quite humorous I had to contribute


----------



## TGunz07 (Jan 20, 2009)

P Y man I hope you get that deer.From the begining I have been on your and Dean's side and just thought that everyone was being negative but some of the stuff that is gonig on does look shady. Dean I hope you prove everyone wrong. If you and your friends are trying to move in on this deer. My man you are shady and should rot in hell. Good luck


----------



## flohunter (Jan 31, 2005)

When it comes to BIG BUCKS, you have no Friends.


----------



## Eagle48 (May 21, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=854426&highlight=120+yards

Just to give you an idea of how much Dean likes to talk. LOL


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

AR_Headhunter said:


> You guys kill me. Dean obviously has a wealth of knowledge about hunting/killing mature deer & he is willing to share that. Then some of you guys expect him to just hang up his bow for the season to do this. I agree with Dean's position here. If a friend of a younger hunter ask for my help in killing a deer I will help him in any way I can but I am also a hunter. I would not hang up my bow for the season either.
> 
> It's funny to me that 2 guys made a agreement between themselves & were willing to share the story of the hunt with everyone on AT. Then we have people insinuating that 1 or the other is dishonest & trying to start trouble. It looks like to me that many of the envious ones are the people trying to start trouble.
> 
> ...


I would expect you to side with Dean.

Guys, this is not a bash. AR_Headhunter has been here about 5 weeks, and has 1600 posts. 

He claimed he killed a 163 5/8" buck with a bow, yet will not produce a single photo for evidence.

Again, not a bash, but if you make that boast on AT, back it up with some proof.

All I'm saying is beware of what someone tells you on AT, especially if they want to "help you" get your deer.

Heres a link to the great 163 5/8" debate.................http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1022647

Read thru it, and YOU decide!


----------



## 25-06 (Dec 27, 2006)

Eagle48 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=854426&highlight=120+yards
> 
> Just to give you an idea of how much Dean likes to talk. LOL


Just Read this!!!

Well,HECK ,Dean can shoot Big Boy's eye out at 120 yards.P&Y,If I was you I would not offer to help Dean clear his shooting lanes,might have to cut down the whole mountain for DeanBo.LMAO


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

Dean maybe hunting PY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lugnut (Nov 23, 2005)

After reading some of his other posts, all I can say is I have to call BS on dear Dean. PY you have got to be the most nieve person I have ever read about.


----------



## paulcadle (Jul 3, 2009)

its ALL fake ya morons ! ! ! :moon:


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

p&y hunter said:


> [/attach][/attach]


.:mg:..wow and thows big bucks are traveling down the same trail!! ..:noidea:.. and is'nt that big boy in the second pic?


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

Lonestar63 said:


> I would expect you to side with Dean.
> 
> Guys, this is not a bash. AR_Headhunter has been here about 5 weeks, and has 1600 posts.
> 
> ...


...:mg:...wow .. lonestar im totally confused! ..i get where you come from on AR_Headhunter and im with you on that ideal, what do you think about this big boy media ordeal?


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

thumperjack said:


> ...:mg:...wow .. lonestar im totally confused! ..i get where you come from on AR_Headhunter and im with you on that ideal, what do you think about this big boy media ordeal?


We have been duped the whole time?


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

Dean Bower is on the thread now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mead (Jun 19, 2002)

25-06 said:


> Just Read this!!!
> 
> Well,HECK ,Dean can shoot Big Boy's eye out at 120 yards.P&Y,If I was you I would not offer to help Dean clear his shooting lanes,might have to cut down the whole mountain for DeanBo.LMAO


LMFAO.................what a clown. OMG I can't stop laughing.


----------



## wisbowparker (Mar 7, 2005)

you all want to know something ITS JUST A DEER


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

huntnfish21 said:


> We have been duped the whole time?


 .. you know i respect lonestars opinion and after listening how p&y is getting the short end of the stick, well i guess i have!!!!


----------



## MushroomHound (Aug 18, 2005)

WoW What a fool. Anyone THAT ignorant deserves it. Sorry PY you need to wake up man. I'd kill the deer and let it lay b4 I'd let that POS get him.


----------



## mpeynon (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Dean you make me sick! What killing that 175"" last year wasnt good enough for you? Do you really have to steal this poor guys deer he has patterned?


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Lonestar63 said:


> AR_Headhunter has been here about 5 weeks, and has 1600 posts.



Dude, how is that even possible...Must have a lot to say..


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

SD BowHunter said:


> Dude, how is that even possible...Must have a lot to say..


or nothing to do.


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

thats a monster.


----------



## staggyd (Sep 7, 2009)

Is it just me or did I miss something...its possible.....but it looks like all the pics I see of Deans deer mounts/racks are of odd angles and not real good for actually judging the size....they look nice but most don't look like all that ...?


----------



## IHNTELK (Feb 9, 2007)

OK..OK..what we need is a West Virginia "Mountin' Mama" or 2 thrown in here and this whole thing is ready for "Prime Time"....I'm just saying...:darkbeer:


----------



## MushroomHound (Aug 18, 2005)

APAsuphan said:


> or nothing to do.


On the contrary he's practicing his 120 yd groups so he can shoot all the way from his lease to PY's.

PY you should invite a few more of ATers out there since it's so important for someone to get that deer this year.. He has you brainwashed..


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

thumperjack said:


> ...:mg:...wow .. lonestar im totally confused! ..i get where you come from on AR_Headhunter and im with you on that ideal, what do you think about this big boy media ordeal?


Something smells rotten.

If P&Y is legit he's extremely naive as was stated earlier.

Dean, if you had leased land next to me under these circumstances, you my friend would have some lumps on your head.

Hell, we may all be actors in a major drama, with the Oscar going to.......................


----------



## ThreeD1990 (Sep 9, 2009)

*So unfortunate.*



ThreeD1990 said:


> Does anyone else get the feeling dean and py are the same person.


I still believe this to be true, but if not Deano has definately ruined everyones chances at this deer by trying to show his arrogance oh I mean intelligence. If people did not know where this deer was, they do now and it will be either poached or every Tom, Dick, and Harry with a bow or Gun will be after this deer now. Too bad, I believe this could have had a happy ending for some lucky hunter now whoever kills this deer will have some sort of label.


----------



## staggyd (Sep 7, 2009)

staggyd said:


> Yes, would not take much to find your spot...and if you don't own the property that he resides on.....maybe offer the landowner some money that you and Dean can't match....don't underestimate how low some people will stoop to shoot a deer like that !


Does this sound familiar ? I just didn't realize the person leasing the land out from under them would be .....DEAN !!!!!


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! I called this shot a long time ago. It's sad the way a deer can make people act.


----------



## Caruthers125 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have read this whole thread and can honestly say that we have been "had". Notice when people started questioning the fact that Dean and PY could be the same person, PY's post after were all spelt wrong? Also they would post minutes after one another. 

I have lost vision and an hour of my life due to reading this bs!!


----------



## 25-06 (Dec 27, 2006)

I dont understand why anyone would do this!!!! WTH could you possibly get out of this nonsense??? ALL I know is there is a dude over in West Virginia with a bad case of IDENTITY CRISIS !!!

If this was all the same person,then I wonder wher the pics of the deer came from and if it was real or a farm deer!!

IDK!! CRAZY


----------



## WhitetailChaser (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm just curious what makes people think it's the same person?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

P&Y and Dean are definitly not the same person....

I talked to P&Y...he is an admirable guy.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

After 11 pages of reading I cannot think of a single thing to say,the thread leaves me speachless.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

saskguy said:


> After 11 pages of reading I cannot think of a single thing to say,the thread leaves me speachless.



Two words! SOAP OPERA.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Seriously though - this thread is a great reminder of how people will stop at nothing to screw each other over a potential state record deer...

Folks....if you get a big'un on trail cam - KEEP IT TO YOURSELF!

Also - assume other people have pics too and are hunting it JUST as hard, if NOT HARDER than you!


----------



## Eagle48 (May 21, 2006)

There is no doubt in my mind Dean and P&Y are two totally different people. I've exchanged emails and pm's with both and there's no chance.

NY911 is right, P&Y is a great guy, the jury is still out on Dean, only time will tell.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

NY911 said:


> Folks....if you get a big'un on trail cam - KEEP IT TO YOURSELF!


Thats the best thing said on this entire thread. I am hunting a dandy & you could not pay me to post a picture of him. I live & hunt in a very remote area but sure as I posted a picture of the deer I'm after every Tom, Dick, & Harry for miles would be trying to find where I'm hunting. I'll save my picture posting to after the hunt.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

In posting the info are you not doing the same thing as posting the picture?


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

saskguy said:


> In posting the info are you not doing the same thing as posting the picture?


that was intednded as a rhetorical question I'm sure, but the answer is definately YES! 

I see no use in even mentioning the fact that you've got a monster in your neck of the woods ... until it's killed. :darkbeer:


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

saskguy said:


> In posting the info are you not doing the same thing as posting the picture?


Not IMO. People on AT like to doubt. That is proved by this thread. A picture is proof something exist. If someone like me says they are hunting a really big deer then I think 90% of the people on AT say BS without pics. AT is kind of like playing poker. You never really know until someone shows their hand.


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Man, I wish I had a big buck to hunt here in central Ohio......:zip:


----------



## TGunz07 (Jan 20, 2009)

AR_Headhunter said:


> Not IMO. People on AT like to doubt. That is proved by this thread. A picture is proof something exist. If someone like me says they are hunting a really big deer then I think 90% of the people on AT say BS without pics. AT is kind of like playing poker. You never really know until someone shows their hand.


Ya but its that 10% you ahve to worry about. Someone could now be planning to lease land next to yours as we speak.What street do live on?:zip:


----------



## WV Hunter (Jul 28, 2002)

5000 views in the last 2 days, wow.....this one might rival the "sharpie" thread


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

TGunz07 said:


> Ya but its that 10% you ahve to worry about. Someone could now be planning to lease land next to yours as we speak.What street do live on?:zip:


I'm surrounded by 1.2 million acres of USFS land. Good luck leasing that! LOL


----------



## buzzman2 (Sep 9, 2007)

*A good thing ruined.*

What is the harm in PY sharing a hunting experience with Dean? COULD there be something fishy? Of course there could be. Send him a PM with your concern. The issue was brought up and that is ok, I guess, but not necessary. 
This was a thread that would have been interesting to see how it turned out and possibly learn something from and you, you know who you are, turned it into a circus. 
Maybe Dean is narcissistic and wants to be famous for something...that's ok too, different strokes for different folks. PY knows the potential for loosing this deer to Dean. Dean does post alot but he was putting down what seemed to be some good info. At least he wasn't asking you to give him advice on his form, or telling how great rage is, or defending his brand of bow like his life depends on the company's success, or bashing, or complaining about (you fill in the blank). 

Some 11 year old out with his dad for the first time hunting will probably kill it anyway.

All I can wonder is why not just wait to see what actually happened before you drag a guys name through the mud?


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

buzzman2 said:


> Some 11 year old out with his dad for the first time hunting will probably kill it anyway.


I see no problem with this.


----------



## brandon1008 (Oct 24, 2007)

haters!

you guys suck!

good luck dean and p&y. im rootin' for ya' :darkbeer:


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

brandon1008 said:


> haters!
> 
> You guys suck!
> 
> Good luck dean and p&y. Im rootin' for ya' :darkbeer:


x2.


----------



## buzzman2 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yichi said:


> I see no problem with this.


I don't either, I was saying that because that is just the way it goes sometimes. It is better to be lucky than good! The odds are never on your side when it comes to big deer!

Good luck Dean and PY! I hope you guys get it done!


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

...check out this challenge! .:mg:..Originally Posted by Dean Bower 
I've been reading several threads here on AT that question the pro's ability to harvest a free ranging whitetail under uncontrolled situations. I will throw down the challenge and see if we have any takers. It would probably be a nice episode to watch since it would be a change of pace from the traditional guided/semi guided hunts in locals that are over run with P&Y bucks. I think it would be fun for the pro's as well. Heres the deal.

We have 5500 acres leased in Southern W.Va which has been leased for 8 years. The terrain there could be described as straight up and straight down with laurel and hemlocks running for miles. There is only access at the trail heads and then you have to take 4 wheeler to get within range of your hunting location. The deer population could be described as low. The area is located withing 4 bow hunting only counties that have been that way since 1975. The trophies are there but you have to be able to pattern them to succeed. The 4 bow counties probably average close to 150-200 P&Y class bucks taken every year. There is no baiting allowed on the lease. More or less it's the hunter in the woods versus the deer. There are no; food plots, corn piles, fence rows, permanent stands located on the lease. We have sheds and video of several 160-170 class mountain monarchs from last year.

I say bring your camera and take a week to see what you can do. If there is any takers go ahead and PM me, I will get you the specifics. We will not treat you any different than any of the other 20 guys that are on the lease. Essentially you will be hunting fair chase wilderness whitetails in there own environment with no interventions added by man to stack the odds in your favor. I feel the episode would be a change of pace from the current shows. There are no guides either, just friendly recommendations from other hunters. A good time is had by all. Any takers?????


----------



## ponchbuster (Apr 23, 2009)

*Dang*

You just can't let it go can you? It's not your deer who cares!


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

..:wink:.. here's the second challenge from those W.Virginia guys! ...CREEKER 
Registered User Join Date: May 2006
Location: Cabin Creek, WV


I got the solution boys,we're talking about pro's coming to WV to hunt here because it might be tougher then the midwest.Well just so happens that I live in southern WV and hunt here and I can say it is darn tough.Well here's the solution come and have them pro's hunt with me here on "The Creek",I'll supply the four wheelers and the gas you can bunk up on the livin' room couch or if your gonna bring a group I'll crank up the pop-up out in the backyard(don't worry the furnace will keep ya nice and toasty,and the roof don't leak).I'll be sure and serve ya all the microwave burrito's you can eat for breakfast,and I'll bring extra potted meat sandwich's, cheese crackers and Big K cola for lunch,in the evening the wife will be home and she'll whip us up a good meal.We'll hunt and scout from dawn till dusk and in the evening after dinner we'll play some "Guitar Hero" with the kids for entertainment.Who knows we might even see a deer or two,maybe even shoot one(and no I won't let ya shoot one off the fourwheeler no matter how desperate you get,and leave that bag of Deer Cocaine at home it makes the chipmunks puke).So what'll ya say pro's will ya take me up on my offer/challenge,if ya do won't ya bring some of those huntin' goodies that your sponsers give ya,you know like old stands or camoflauge,some of the old stuff you got last year that you don't use anymore.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Everyone should keep in mind that p&y didnt originally post the pics of the buck, he just later in the thread claimed that he was the one who got the pic.


----------



## JPM4LIFE (Feb 28, 2008)

APAsuphan said:


> Everyone should keep in mind that p&y didnt originally post the pics of the buck, he just later in the thread claimed that he was the one who got the pic.


What's your point???


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

JPM4LIFE said:


> What's your point???


My point is that he may have not intended to put the pics on the internet. Some people were saying, myself included, why would you put a pic of a buck like that you are hunting on the internet.


----------



## flohunter (Jan 31, 2005)

I will say this, those folks down that way aren't exactly the type of people you want to mess with.

You may think you are above them because you have access to things they don't, drive trucks they can't afford, or whatever, but the truth of the matter is, when the sun goes down on those southern counties, everyone is equal.

But, I guess he will find out for himself what that is all about when the season opens next month.

Good Luck.


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

AR_Headhunter said:


> Not IMO. People on AT like to doubt. That is proved by this thread.* A picture is proof something exist.* If someone like me says they are hunting a really big deer then I think 90% of the people on AT say BS without pics. AT is kind of like playing poker. You never really know until someone shows their hand.


Your correct. A picture proves something exists.

You called a fellow AT'er yellow, yet you will not produce a single picture to back up a boast you made on AT, that you killed a 163 5/8" buck with a bow.

This is not a bash, but your not even in the same league as a guy like Saskguy, who has truly killed *MONSTER BUCKS*, and has *PICTURES,* but we have to damn near beg to get him to show us.

You on the other hand have bragged all over AT about killing Monster Bucks, and you have yet to show* ONE SINGLE PICTURE.*

I think that pretty well speaks for itself.


----------



## knighthawk_72 (May 24, 2009)

Thank You I been to West Virginia once and love it up there. I do know one thing about West Virginia. And that is if you start trouble with one of them good old boys you got your hands full. The best why to say this is watch the movie call Next of kin.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Lonestar63 said:


> Your correct. A picture proves something exists.
> 
> You called a fellow AT'er yellow, yet you will not produce a single picture to back up a boast you made on AT, that you killed a 163 5/8" buck with a bow.
> 
> ...



LOL. I'm sure it's a 163. Look at the 24" 6 point and then look at a real 24" deer.

AR's 24" http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1022724

Real 24" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuT_fBwCEZA

I'm a da and I admit it, but if i'm bragging I'll back it up. 10,000 posts in 8 months the way it's going.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

I really hope that you don't think i'm trying to get you to get this guy in trouble. I hope you don't. It's not hard to find someones family's names with facebook, myspace, and google.


----------



## flohunter (Jan 31, 2005)

I wonder if this would all have went down like this if the deer in question was a spike?

At any rate, I think I've had my fill of all of this.


----------



## MushroomHound (Aug 18, 2005)

flohunter said:


> I wonder if this would all have went down like this if the deer in question was a spike?
> 
> At any rate, I think I've had my fill of all of this.


Yeah but you'll be back...


----------



## staggyd (Sep 7, 2009)

MushroomHound said:


> Yeah but you'll be back...


This stuffs like crack......I've just gotta have MORE !!!


----------



## MushroomHound (Aug 18, 2005)

staggyd said:


> This stuffs like crack......I've just gotta have MORE !!!


Yeah it's a shame a sportsman would do this to another..


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

*....i thought this thread was about big boy? ...*



Dean Bower said:


> I assume you still have use of your arms? If you were in my neck of the woods brother I'd carry you to a stand so you can hunt>


 ....i may not be the brightest chicken in the batch, but anyone who consistently offers to take people hunting or to come down and hunt cant be that bad of a guy!!!!!!!!


----------



## staggyd (Sep 7, 2009)

MushroomHound said:


> Yeah it's a shame a sportsman would do this to another..


Human nature I guess...been going on for eons....not just huge deer...pretty women....great fishing spots....job promotions...its all about what others covet....many a friendship has been ruined by greed/envy/jealousy


----------



## staggyd (Sep 7, 2009)

thumperjack said:


> ....i may not be the brightest chicken in the batch, but anyone who consistently offers to take people hunting or to come down and hunt cant be that bad of a guy!!!!!!!!


There is absolutely no doubt that Dean has many fine qualities....but IMO, when it comes to monster bucks he probably loses his better judgement and resorts to a "whatever it takes " attitude. And in this case he has said and done things that leads me to believe he would ABSOLUTELY stab P&Yhunter in the back.


----------



## WV Hunter (Jul 28, 2002)

WV Hunter said:


> 5000 views in the last 2 days, wow.....this one might rival the "sharpie" thread


LOL!!!! 2000 MORE views in the last 5 hours :mg:


You guys are addicted! :darkbeer: (me too)


----------



## Line cutter775 (Jan 15, 2008)

BOONER!!!!! :scared:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Cut the CRAP guys, I've heard enough. Do NOT personally attack anyone, this goes for everyone on the thread. I'm reopening the thread but if the nonsense continues infractions are going to be issued liberally....'94


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Everyone can think whatever they want but I think everything here was done with the best of intentions. I wish both p&y & Dean the best of luck!


----------



## 25-06 (Dec 27, 2006)

knighthawk_72 said:


> Thank You I been to West Virginia once and love it up there. I do know one thing about West Virginia. And that is if you start trouble with one of them good old boys you got your hands full. The best why to say this is watch the movie call Next of kin.



Next Of Kin was Filmed in Hazard,Ky...Southeastern Ky.LOL. Wasn't about W.V.


----------



## JPM4LIFE (Feb 28, 2008)

Just for the record, I did not threaten anyones family. If anyone feels that way I am sorry you misunderstood my post. I have no intentions of harming anyone. I was speaking strickly from experience. I was born and raised in Southern WV and it is different than any other part of the state, probably the country, for that matter. If someone was to take advantage of a trustworthy young Southern WV man, which in my opinion is what happen in this instance, and use him to get the "new state record" and the story got out what really happened there would be a lot of unhappy Southern WV good ol boys. Believe me, I have lived it and witnessed it, you don't want to be the bear that hit that bee's nest. I wish you good luck in harvesting the "BIG BOY". For future referance, if you don't any one to know who you are or where you live or any personal information, don't use your real name online. And if you do, don't piss off the Southern WV Good ol Boys. I AM DONE WITH THIS POST!!!
JPM4LIFE!!!!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I really hope some little kid ends up shooting this deer, that would be too funny.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

25-06 said:


> Next Of Kin was Filmed in Hazard,Ky...Southeastern Ky.LOL. Wasn't about W.V.


... i think he was thinking of the movie ''Wrong Turn'' which was the one i think that was made in w.virginia, and:mg: thats still not a good thing!


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> I really hope some little kid ends up shooting this deer, that would be too funny.


Anything is possible & that would be ironic. I know a single dad with 2 boys who hunts close to where I do & if I have not got my big one before the youth season I would like to take 1 of his boys into my area for a couple days to let 1 of them have a crack at "my buck". IMO kids do not have enough chances at really good deer & nothing wins them over like someone who has nice deer patterned taking them on a "dream hunt" for a youngster.


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

AR_Headhunter said:


> Anything is possible & that would be ironic. I know a single dad with 2 boys who hunts close to where I do & if I have not got my big one before the youth season I would like to take 1 of his boys into my area for a couple days to let 1 of them have a crack at "my buck". IMO kids do not have enough chances at really good deer & nothing wins them over like someone who has nice deer patterned taking them on a "dream hunt" for a youngster.


That's really nice of you!

Is this the buck that you think will be the next Arkansas State Record??

Man, if your willing to let a kid have a crack at that, your a really great guy!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

Great deer!! 175 to 180 net Gross mid to high 180's but I can't see 190. Still awsome deer!!!


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

p&y hunter said:


> I think i got big boys bedding area pointed out i had a good day scouting look what i found!
> View attachment 640793
> 
> 
> ...


 ..:mg:.. and these sheds scored this? ..







.How many of you all have found a set of sheds 187 6/8 and got pics all spring of the same deer? thats what i enjoy its not about killing! aftere killing a big buck the excitement is over in a few days. but when u find a big buck and u scout it and get pic find sheds.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Thumper let it rest buddy--I'll keep you posted*

Go to my email and send me your e mail address. I'll personally keep you posted! Thanks for those that have sent their support.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Lonestar63 said:


> That's really nice of you!
> 
> Is this the buck that you think will be the next Arkansas State Record??
> 
> Man, if your willing to let a kid have a crack at that, your a really great guy!! :thumbs_up


Yes it is. If I have not killed it by youth season why not give a kid a crack at it. The Saturday after that rifle season opens anyways & he will go nocturnal. So really I would not have anything to loose. At least that would give a kid a chance at a truly great animal.


----------



## knighthawk_72 (May 24, 2009)

25-06 said:


> Next Of Kin was Filmed in Hazard,Ky...Southeastern Ky.LOL. Wasn't about W.V.


I know it was not filmed in W.V I am just saying that is the way it is up there. I still have family in W . V . that worked the coal mines. I have friends up there and I know if you start trouble with one of them that you will have the whole family after you. I have seen it first hand. I am from Virginia my self and I know the states around there the ppl watch out for one another. Can't wait to get back to the Blue Ridge Mountains. I just hope this buck gets taking by somebody that has put alot of time in on him and not poached or hit by a car or something like that. Best of luck to all the hunters out there. I am not getting to hunt this year so yall post keeps my blood flowing. .


----------



## IHNTELK (Feb 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## paulcadle (Jul 3, 2009)

those arent the same sheds from the buck in the very first pic


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*OK boys if your done attacking me consider this*

Please review closely the side pick of Big Boy in the July shot. Look real close at the base you should see a 1-2" long sticker. Now try to find that sticker on the August shots. I can't see it and there is no wound on the antler base to suggest it was knocked off. Do you think there might be twin gaint typicals running the area? The sheds have different locations of the kicker points that further makes me suspicious that there are two separate bucks that are almost clones? Check out post #1 and post #8. You can clearly see the sticker on #8.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Dean Bower said:


> Please review closely the side pick of Big Boy in the July shot. Look real close at the base you should see a 1-2" long sticker. Now try to find that sticker on the August shots. I can't see it and there is no wound on the antler base to suggest it was knocked off. Do you think there might be twin gaint typicals running the area? The sheds have different locations of the kicker points that further makes me suspicious that there are two separate bucks that are almost clones?


I thought the same thing Dean. Maybe they were twins or maybe they were fathered by the same buck.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Better yet look at post #27*

You can clearly see there are two different bucks. I'm very surprised that we haven't noticed this before---wow---


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

I had noticed but those are you guys deer so I'm just sitting back observing.


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

O no! My crack is back :59:


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

22Mag said:


> O no! My crack is back :59:



Yep, you probably had a decent chance at getting thru this thing, but it's all down the tubes now.....:shocked:


----------



## paulcadle (Jul 3, 2009)

omg...theres twins now....too funny...:faint2:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Have you looked at the pics yet?*



paulcadle said:


> omg...theres twins now....too funny...:faint2:



It may be the angle but I really can't see the kickers---can you??? P&Y friend supposedly has picks of another buck very similar but not Big Boy. I could be wrong but it's a possibility. The sheds have kickers on the G3 and Big boy has kickers on his g2's. It's possible they switched locations from year to year but what happened to the kicker on the base? There was also a giant non typical found dead last year very near by and supposedly thier is another non typical running the area this year. I'm just thinking that the area doesn't get hunted and a lot of older bucks are living to old age. The area is sort of land locked with access.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

**** it's very possible! ****

..in post #8 one buck is coming into view while the other looks back ..







.. and in post #1 one buck looks right at the camra while the other feeds along! ..:noidea:. anything possible right


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Dean, please explain about you leasing land from under P&Y? Are you going to be hunting big boy everyday? Or are you going to leave your bow behind?

I have a feeling your going to shoot the buck, then try to make P&Y feel better by saying theres a twin running around and you really didn't shoot big boy just his twin.

Do you have a stand set up near where the sheds were found?


----------



## IHNTELK (Feb 9, 2007)

Dean, I'm glad you're back....this thread is just not the same without your comments....


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Charman03 said:


> Dean, please explain about you leasing land from under P&Y? Are you going to be hunting big boy everyday? Or are you going to leave your bow behind?
> 
> I have a feeling your going to shoot the buck, then try to make P&Y feel better by saying theres a twin running around and you really didn't shoot big boy just his twin.
> 
> Do you have a stand set up near where the sheds were found?


+1, how can you come on here again and not address this issue.


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Thumperjack, No offence, but your avatar is kinda brokeback looking.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

22Mag said:


> Thumperjack, No offence, but your avatar is kinda brokeback looking.


.. no offence taken


----------



## MushroomHound (Aug 18, 2005)

Dean sent me an explanation as well as others here I'm sure. I think it makes more sense to me and I apologize to Dean and PY for my comments. This is such an unordinary situation, it seems unbelievable and could easily turn sour. I hope it doesn't.


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes everyone, Lay off these 2 fellas and let them do work on these BuckDeers! Just read the info given and ya might learn a thing or 2. And I admit, I jumped to conclusion, but now am just reading along with my ears wida open.


----------



## paulcadle (Jul 3, 2009)

learn WHAT ? show me one thing that was a good lesson so far...theres more bull**** and lies in this thread than all of obamas administration right now....what lesson has anyone learned here so far....thats funny as hell right there...i mean im studying as hard as i can :icon_study:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*No but that is a good strategy for P&Y*



Charman03 said:


> Dean, please explain about you leasing land from under P&Y? Are you going to be hunting big boy everyday? Or are you going to leave your bow behind?
> 
> I have a feeling your going to shoot the buck, then try to make P&Y feel better by saying theres a twin running around and you really didn't shoot big boy just his twin.
> 
> Do you have a stand set up near where the sheds were found?


P&Y could tell you that you guys got him a little worried about me so he logically tried to throw me off where the sheds were found but I was convinced the buck was bedding in a complete different location where he told me the sheds were found. He eventually told me I was correct and that he had indeed found the sheds where I thought Big Boy was bedding. The sheds/bedding area is a good mile from the lick/feeder station. The buck is hitting the feeder at 0200am. That was a clue that he was not bedding nearby. I've located a extremely steep long ridge that runs from the real bedding area to the feeder/lick site. I'm 100% convinced Big Boy is bedding where the sheds were found and is hiking the long ridge toward the lick. He has already started making scrapes and rubs. P&Y Hunter and I have worked together and decided that the appropriate spot to intercept this buck is on the steep narrow ridge. It is a classic funnel/least path of resistance to the feeder. I found scrapes and rubs from last year that I believe are from Big Bioy that would confirm my suspicians. I have no intentions of hunting anywhere near where this funnel is unless P&Y ask me to. I plan to stay around over by the far mountain. I believe P&Y has a good friend that will be hunting over there nearby but not to close and is really in a pretty good strategic location in the event Big Boy uses another drainage to gain access to the feeder. This friend will provide us as a group valuable information about that travel corridor. My predictions are that P&Y will get the first legit chance at taking Big Boy on his own terms in a travel pattern to the lick/feeder. Once the deer switch to the chasing stage I'm sure Big Boy will give up his bedding area and we'll have to hunt funnels and paths of least resistance. I also wish to take P&Y Hunter with me one day and let him experience rattling. Most people don't do it and it definitly works when the conditions are ripe. I'll know when the conditions are ripe and I'll invite P&Y if he wishes to go. Now boys, if I'm over on the hill 1/2-1 mile away and that big SOB walks up to me and I don't think handcuffs would keep me from looosing an arrow. Me and P&Y have discussed this already and he is fine with that. All I can do is do my best to insure P&Y gets the best chance at taking this monster. Your just going to have to trust me that I'm telling the truth.


----------



## paulcadle (Jul 3, 2009)

omg...lol...omg....:icon_1_lol:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

paulcadle said:


> learn WHAT ? show me one thing that was a good lesson so far...theres more bull**** and lies in this thread than all of obamas administration right now....what lesson has anyone learned here so far....thats funny as hell right there...i mean im studying as hard as i can :icon_study:


Paul--you don't have to read this thread--move on if it annoys you! Give it a rest brother!


----------



## dublelung1 (Sep 16, 2007)

And I though the MDWFP forums had drama! This whole thread is quite entertaining and educational. :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:
I guess the poor kid will learn his lesson the hard way like many before him have done.


----------



## MushroomHound (Aug 18, 2005)

I wish someone would lease me some land here in MI to hunt. If what I heard is true PY is lucky to even be getting a crack at bigboy. This story is crazy.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

. quote from dean .. also wish to take P&Y Hunter with me one day and let him experience rattling. Most people don't do it and it definitely works when the conditions are ripe. I'll know when the conditions are ripe ...:wink:... now thats a topic i do believe in! .. i use to tye my rattling antlers to a camo poly rope and let them hang down low from my stand and id rattle by pulling on the rope! ... dean, can you get some pics of big boys scrapes and rubs? .. man i bet their huge!!!!!


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Dean Bower said:


> Now boys, if I'm over on the hill 1/2-1 mile away and that big SOB walks up to me and I don't think handcuffs would keep me from looosing an arrow. Me and P&Y have discussed this already and he is fine with that. All I can do is do my best to insure P&Y gets the best chance at taking this monster. Your just going to have to trust me that I'm telling the truth.


Dean, i don't know you, but i was one of the first ones on here, post #15, asking if you were going to hunt a buck these guys found, which by the way, happens to be a world class buck.

Do you realize how you contradict yourself??? One sentence you mention how P&Y will most likely get first crack at this buck, then you tell us handcuffs couldn't keep you from shooting this buck.

You lease land right next to where these guys have this buck located, and you think that's OK???

I haven't heard from P&Y in a while either. Now there's twin monsters!!








I need a drink........................


----------



## kenny wilson (Feb 11, 2008)

so when does your season open? im ready to see who gets him.


----------



## Caruthers125 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hahaha YOU will invite PY to go on a rattling session???? This went from PY's land to now you inviting him to go out with you after Big Boy. Something isnt right with this picture!

I have 2 possibly 3 bucks over 150" on 640 acres down here in Oklahoma. If you get some time will you come scout my land, tell me where they bed and the trails they use? After you do this, will you please invite me to come out with you on my own land to maybe get a chance to rattle them in? Ill send ya a key in the mail with directions feel free to scout without telling me. My land is your land!!!


----------



## staggyd (Sep 7, 2009)

I, for one am going to leave the relationship between Dean and P&YHunter alone. P&YHunter is a grown man and he seems WAY more okay with this situation than we are. If we feel like we need to critque or criticize Dean, maybe we should just stick to the approach to hunting this big buck and how we would or wouldn't do things different.....just my two cents.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

O Dean you really are something....


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Dean Bower said:


> It may be the angle but I really can't see the kickers---can you??? P&Y friend supposedly has picks of another buck very similar but not Big Boy. I could be wrong but it's a possibility. The sheds have kickers on the G3 and Big boy has kickers on his g2's. It's possible they switched locations from year to year but what happened to the kicker on the base? There was also a giant non typical found dead last year very near by and supposedly thier is another non typical running the area this year. I'm just thinking that the area doesn't get hunted and a lot of older bucks are living to old age. The area is sort of land locked with access.


Same deer!


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm not gonna throw stones or take sides here, just make a few points and a prediction. This deer is a wild animal that reportedly resides in WV. That makes it the property of the state of WV and the people of WV. No one person owns this buck. He is a wild animal. Anyone who has a legal hunting license can kill this buck if they follow all laws. Dean and P&Y don't have the market cornered on this guy! They do have a great advantage by having permission to hunt the ground where the big buck lives and that is wonderful. I hope someone kills the buck legally! If its Dean or P&Y then fantastic! But, knowing the mentality of many folks down there, and the heavy poaching that goes on, I'd say that IF the buck is killed it will likely be poached. Odds are far greater he will be shot with a 22 Magnum or center fire rifle than an arrow. But, getting back to my main point, just because a fellow gets a trail cam pic of a big buck doesn't mean he has gained all rights and privs to solely pursue the buck all by himself. I'm a firm beleiver in respecting the rights of private property and boundaries. I am rigidly opposed to trespassing. But if a guy wants to lease, buy, or secure permission to hunt a buck on adjoining land and can pull it off then I see no problem with that. I can guarentee you if I was legally hunting a property in that area and that big buck came by my stand, I would shoot it and not feel a bit guilty for "stealing" P&Y's deer. Then again, that big buck is probably corned in so heavily that he only moves a short distance from bed to feed and to water. I do hope who ever legally kills this buck posts pics and exposes the buck for the recognition the DEER deserves.


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

Another note. I WILL NOT BE HUNTING THIS BUCK!!!! So don't even go there. Hunting in that area is like hunting for sabre tooth tigers. After a while you get to thinking they no longer exist! I'll stick to the mid-west.


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

Regardless of true intentions this doesn't look right from my end. I really hope Dean is genuine in trying to help P&Y. However, spending money to lease the adjacent land knowing that big pig is probably using that property too seems low. We all complain about the celeb hunters who lease land when monster bucks are known to be present; this is nothing different.

The one question that answers all other questions in my book is simple. Why did you lease the land in WV? You can say so it sounds legit all you want but that doens't make sense. You were way more believable when you were going to travel down to help P&Y. Why did that change? You could still go down and help him out. Instead you leased land out of state that you had no intentions of doing until you saw this monster buck. You expect people to believe your intentions were other than trying to get a shot at the buck yourself?

Possible, I guess. Likely..I doubt it.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*You don't know the story or all the facts*



Caruthers125 said:


> Hahaha YOU will invite PY to go on a rattling session???? This went from PY's land to now you inviting him to go out with you after Big Boy. Something isnt right with this picture!
> 
> I have 2 possibly 3 bucks over 150" on 640 acres down here in Oklahoma. If you get some time will you come scout my land, tell me where they bed and the trails they use? After you do this, will you please invite me to come out with you on my own land to maybe get a chance to rattle them in? Ill send ya a key in the mail with directions feel free to scout without telling me. My land is your land!!!


Yes I would come over and help you score. I do it every year with many hunters; not just one. I enjoy helping others. I don't see a problem with that. I understand where your coming from but you'll just have to trust that I'm doing what I think is right--That's all I can do. I'm planning on giving this young man a much better chance at harvesting this deer than if he would have done it on his own. He is relatively new to this trophy deer hunting and I think I can shorten his learning curve a bit and increase his chances. I will give him the best advice I can. There was a reason for leasing the ground and your going to have to trust that it was for a just reason. Can we move on?


----------



## Dakota79 (Oct 28, 2007)

Dean Bower said:


> Yes I would come over and help you score. I do it every year with many hunters; not just one. I enjoy helping others. I don't see a problem with that. I understand where your coming from but you'll just have to trust that I'm doing what I think is right--That's all I can do. I'm planning on giving this young man a much better chance at harvesting this deer than if he would have done it on his own. He is relatively new to this trophy deer hunting and I think I can shorten his learning curve a bit and increase his chances. I will give him the best advice I can. There was a reason for leasing the ground and your going to have to trust that it was for a just reason. Can we move on?


Why don't you tell us why you leased the land? If it is legit you would quit having so many doubters possibly.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

****cant we get passed this and get with the hunt for big boy! ***

... i would like to hear from P & Y again but until we can get passed all this, he's probaly not gonna post on here! .. and as far as dean leaseing that property, there's a reason for everything!


----------



## buzzman2 (Sep 9, 2007)

thumperjack said:


> ... i would like to hear from P & Y again but until we can get passed all this, he's probaly not gonna post on here! .. and as far as dean leaseing that property, there's a reason for everything!


X2...enough with the conspiracy theories. Kill that deer!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Ok hopefully we can move on*

The buck has already started making scrapes and no pictures were taken. Sorry guys. On P&Y side mountaintop where the sheds were found he located several trees 7" in diameter and a couple of scrapes that he didn't describe to me. I found scrapes on the next mountain over that appeared to be made by a substantial buck. He did make several rubs but they were on 1.5-2" saplings and you couldn't tell much about the buck other that he was stout. He tore one right out of the ground and the remainder of the rubs were tore off about 2' off the ground. To get a better feel for the area imagine two separate long mountain ranges about a 1/2 mile apart joined by a very steep narrow ridge. On top of one of the mountains the sheds and suspected bedding area is. On top of the other mountain is the lick and feeder. I saw Big Boy starting onto the fine narrow ridge at about 830am. He appeared to have been coming from the direction of the feeder and going toward the bedding area. A local preacher who doesn't archery or deer hunt the area told me that he personally saw the buck very near this ridge as well at about the same time. Picture the ridge as extremely steep with a 4 wheeler trail directly on top of the ridge. I suspect that Big Boy is skirting the four wheeler trail probably just out of sight of the trail. This ridge more or less acts like a bridge between the bedding and feeding area. P&Y has picked out a small spot up by the bedding area that he likes that is sort of a low gap but that low gap is on the bedding mountain and there are several trails he could use to get to his bedding area. I like to play the odds when setting up a hunter for the kill. I always try to put them in the highest percentage location to kill the buck on the first set. I'd personally prefer him to be on the " Ridge that serves a bridge ". I believe Big Boy will be traveling on the down wind side of that four wheeler trail just out of sight. I hope he checks that out. I have no plans of going back down until later once the scrapes have become full blown wide open. As far as the suspected possibility of a second buck could some guys look at that and provide some feedback that has to do with the possibilty?? I'm not 100% convinced either way but I'm definitly suspicious. That sticker could be there but we just cant see it? Then again that doesn't explain how another guy getting pictures of another giant the complete opposite direction of Big boys bedding area and feeding area. I haven't seen those pictures to make a comment. I'm just going on what I've been told and P&Y Hunter has been very accurate in his reporting so far. So we may have to wait a while for additional information. I believe it is wise to avoid the area until season comes in. If I learn anything I'll pass it on. Good luck guys and use those safety harnesses at all times!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Dean Bower said:


> The buck has already started making scrapes and no pictures were taken. Sorry guys. On P&Y side mountaintop where the sheds were found he located several trees 7" in diameter and a couple of scrapes that he didn't describe to me. I found scrapes on the next mountain over that appeared to be made by a substantial buck. He did make several rubs but they were on 1.5-2" saplings and you couldn't tell much about the buck other that he was stout. He tore one right out of the ground and the remainder of the rubs were tore off about 2' off the ground. To get a better feel for the area imagine two separate long mountain ranges about a 1/2 mile apart joined by a very steep narrow ridge. On top of one of the mountains the sheds and suspected bedding area is. On top of the other mountain is the lick and feeder. I saw Big Boy starting onto the fine narrow ridge at about 830am. He appeared to have been coming from the direction of the feeder. A local preacher who doesn't archery or deer hunt the area told me that he personally saw the buck very near this ridge as well at about the same time. Picture the ridge as extremely steep with a 4 wheeler trail directly on top of the ridge. I suspect that Big Boy is skirting the four wheeler trail probably just out of sight of the trail. This ridge more or less acts like a bridge between the bedding and feeding area. P&Y has picked out a small spot up by the bedding area that he likes that is sort of a low gap but that low gap is on the bedding mountain. I'd personally prefer him to be on the " Ridge that serves a bridge ". I believe Big Boy will be traveling on the down wind side of that four wheeler trail just out of sight. I hope he checks that out. I have no plans of going back down until later once the scrapes have become full blown wide open. As far as the suspected possibility of a second buck could some guys look at that and provide some feedback that has to do with the possibilty?? I'm not 100% convinced either way but I'm definitly suspicious. That sticker could be there but we just cant see it? Then again that doesn't explain how another guy getting pictures of another giant the complete opposite direction of Big boys bedding area and feeding area. I haven't seen those pictures to make a comment. I'm just going on what I've been told and P&Y Hunter has been very accurate in his reporting so far. So we may have to wait a while for additional information. I believe it is wise to avoid the area until season comes in. If I learn anything I'll pass it on. Good luck guys and use those safety harnesses at all times!


Still nothing on leasing the land????????


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*PM sent*



APAsuphan said:


> Still nothing on leasing the land????????



PM sent again
I'm wore out guys--let it go!


----------



## 25-06 (Dec 27, 2006)

Dean Bower said:


> PM sent again
> I'm wore out guys--let it go!


The way I feel about this is I am not in on the lease and I dont hunt anywhere close to the area so "IT IS NONE OF MY BUISNESS" !!!!!

If you guys are good with one another then thats all that matters,now Lets get on with the info,I did a thread like this on the deer I killed this year.I think its cool to hear all the info and see the pics and then eventually see a hunter holding the deer by the antlers.

Good Luck!


----------



## dublelung1 (Sep 16, 2007)

hahaha you should be wore out from the all the screwing you're doing to that poor kid.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

I for 1 hope p&y kills that buck. I also hope it is a direct result of the help Dean has offered him. If that happens & p&y comes on here & states that, I bet very few of the critics will be man enough to admit they were wrong. It's easy to be a critic on-line but very few really understand the work that goes into killing a mature deer like this in big timber. It's a whole different ball game than most of you guys will ever experience. JMO


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

dublelung1 said:


> hahaha you should be wore out from the all the screwing you're doing to that poor kid.


HAHAhahahahahahaaa:darkbeer:


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

get this back ttt


----------



## Causemaker (Aug 21, 2007)

Dean Bower said:


> Here is what I've got in it! I'll be honest, initially P&Y hunter just asked me to help him set up. I've added my input with him already. He as well as I think that this buck needs taken this year. I plan to help him in any way I can but yes I won't hunt the deer behind his back. I plan to scout while he is on stand. When I find a better stand or better set up based upon what I'm seeing inthe field I'll call P&Y hunter out and show him the next setup. If the bucks are coming to the horn I'll call P&Y hunter out of his stand and set him up downwind of my setup and yes if I spot Big Boy in my travels I hope to whack him. What happens with this hunt is between P&Y hunter and myself. I promise to do my best to get him a crack at this buck and yes I sincerely think there is a very good chance we'll get it done. I hope you guys are pulling for us. I gave P&Y hunter every opportunity to tell me he didn't want me to come and help. I honestly hope and pray he gets this deer because he deserves it. However, it would be foolish for me to pass him if given the opportunity. If that happens a good stout handshake and a cool pic between new friends and nicely posted up here on AT and each of our homes and state magazines. This is going to take teamwork or a whole bunch of luck. You've got to admit the odds are in the bucks favor.


Like someone else said, grab a camera and video P&Y's hunt. If you are truly there to help, that is what you would do.

Funny you say you are tired now when you are the one the initially posted everytime "bigboy" took a crap. Lookin right through you. It's crazy what a trophy deer will do to a man's integrity.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

***** sounds like ya ll are closing in! *****

... QUOTE from Dean ...A local preacher who doesn't archery or deer hunt the area told me that he personally saw the buck very near this ridge as well at about the same time. Picture the ridge as extremely steep with a 4 wheeler trail directly on top of the ridge. I suspect that Big Boy is skirting the four wheeler trail probably just out of sight of the trail. This ridge more or less acts like a bridge between the bedding and feeding area. P&Y has picked out a small spot up by the bedding area that he likes that is sort of a low gap but that low gap is on the bedding mountain and there are several trails he could use to get to his bedding area. .........:smile:...so does this mean that you and P & Y might have big boy patterned?


----------



## Mead (Jun 19, 2002)

I haven't followed this thread all that closely, but I tend to read the long passages from Dean every once in a while. It sounds as if he could outsmart any deer in the woods. Just a simple question I've been wondering about I guess. Has he killed a lot of big bucks over the years and have the pictures and stories to back it up? If I did I would seriously consider writing an outdoor column for some type of whitetail magazine or even consider writing a book. It's great to share your knowledge with people who want to learn and there's a huge call for books with that theme. As with anything, if you don't have the proof none of the information is worth a penny. I try to gain as much knowledge as I can from anyone who is giving it. Dean I've read a lot about all of the bucks that you've helped others with and that you've harvested yourself, but I haven't seen much to back it up other than your words. If possible could you share some pictures of people you've helped and their success as well as some of your own? I've been to WV many times, but I also come from some of the most rugged mountains in the east which are the Adirondacks. I know how hard it is to figure deer out in "Big Woods." I respect anyone who can do it on a regular basis and there is much to be learned, but very rarely do I take note and mentally store things unless the stories are backed up with photos or stories from hunting partners. Although all of this is entertaining my experience in hunting "Big Woods" bucks is much different. I've just finished writing a 192 page book on it with photos throughout to validate the information that I wrote about. Help me out and send some pictures along. I'm sure that might get some people of your back. Thanks and good luck to anyone hunting within a few miles of where Big Boy roams. True "Big Woods" bucks travel a long ways once that special time comes when their raging hormones kick in. If Big Boy isn't killed early he might be taken a fair distance from where the original pictures were taken.


----------



## brandon1008 (Oct 24, 2007)

Causemaker said:


> Like someone else said, grab a camera and video P&Y's hunt. If you are truly there to help, that is what you would do.
> 
> That is SOOOOOOOOO TRUE! I mean, look at all the controvery youve stirred up on the internet for a supposedly STATE RECORD?? I mean... ARE YOU SERIOUS? I was on your side, but Ive seen you type some things that I KNOW are not 100% true.
> 
> ...


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Someone can go back to my previous post totled Dead deer room*



Mead said:


> I haven't followed this thread all that closely, but I tend to read the long passages from Dean every once in a while. It sounds as if he could outsmart any deer in the woods. Just a simple question I've been wondering about I guess. Has he killed a lot of big bucks over the years and have the pictures and stories to back it up? If I did I would seriously consider writing an outdoor column for some type of whitetail magazine or even consider writing a book. It's great to share your knowledge with people who want to learn and there's a huge call for books with that theme. As with anything, if you don't have the proof none of the information is worth a penny. I try to gain as much knowledge as I can from anyone who is giving it. Dean I've read a lot about all of the bucks that you've helped others with and that you've harvested yourself, but I haven't seen much to back it up other than your words. If possible could you share some pictures of people you've helped and their success as well as some of your own? I've been to WV many times, but I also come from some of the most rugged mountains in the east which are the Adirondacks. I know how hard it is to figure deer out in "Big Woods." I respect anyone who can do it on a regular basis and there is much to be learned, but very rarely do I take note and mentally store things unless the stories are backed up with photos or stories from hunting partners. Although all of this is entertaining my experience in hunting "Big Woods" bucks is much different. I've just finished writing a 192 page book on it with photos throughout to validate the information that I wrote about. Help me out and send some pictures along. I'm sure that might get some people of your back. Thanks and good luck to anyone hunting within a few miles of where Big Boy roams. True "Big Woods" bucks travel a long ways once that special time comes when their raging hormones kick in. If Big Boy isn't killed early he might be taken a fair distance from where the original pictures were taken.


 Save the pics and repost them. This site won't allow the original poster to post the same pics twice. I haven't killed any world class animals but I've definitly taken a few nicer bucks in my home state of W.Va and few in Virginia and Ohio. I just added Illinois to the list but like anything else there is a learning curve. With Illinois the key seems to be getting access to quality ground. I have indeed been working on a book and have perhaps 20000 words already but I'm just getting started. I'll resume that hobby once season is over. I do have a few nice little short stories that I've shared with the people that have PM'd me. I don't claim to be a writer as you can probably tell but I've got one good contact that is going to help me. I really don't even care about any money I just want to get it out there. PM me and I'll share some if your truely interested.


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

Dean Bower said:


> Save the pics and repost them. This site won't allow you to post the same pics twice. I haven't killed any world class animals but I've definitly taken a few nicer bucks in my home state of W.Va and few in Virginia and Ohio. I just added Illinois to the list but like anything else there is a learning curve. With Illinois the key seems to be getting access to quality ground. I have indeed been working on a book and have perhaps 20000 words already but I'm just getting started. I'll resume that hobby once season is over. I do have a few nice little short stories that I've shared with the people that have PM'd me. I don't claim to be a writer as you can probably tell but I've got one good contact that is going to help me. I really don't even care about any money I just want to get it out there. PM me and I'll share some if your truely interested.


PICS dean


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Did you read the post above at all??*



huntnfish21 said:


> PICS dean



Feel free to go to my profile and search through my post I started and Look at the one titled dead deer room pics. Send me your e mail address and I'll over run your computer with pictures and stories--no joke! I just looked there are several other pictures on post right after the " dead deer room pis" One titled " Odd rack holes or something to that effect" and one titled " passing time" those are all bucks on one side of the room. Off to basketball practice. I'll check back tonight.


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

Dean Bower said:


> Feel free to go to my profile and search through my post I started and Look at the one titled dead deer room pics. Send me your e mail address and I'll over run your computer with pictures and stories--no joke!


I thought you were done posting. I knew you would be back.


----------



## behmer24 (Jan 10, 2007)

pm was sent waiting to see some pics and get some stories!


----------



## WhitetailChaser (Feb 15, 2006)

Dean's trophy room:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=960783


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

Dean I sent my email and you never sent the pictures!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I was scouting a new property today...looking over a hillside...and thinking to myself...."WWDBD?"


LOL


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

***** now can we move on with this hunt! *****



WhitetailChaser said:


> Dean's trophy room:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=960783


....:mg:...wow ..im totally impressed but not surprised!


----------



## brandon1008 (Oct 24, 2007)

brandon1008 said:


> Causemaker said:
> 
> 
> > Like someone else said, grab a camera and video P&Y's hunt. If you are truly there to help, that is what you would do.
> ...


----------



## staggyd (Sep 7, 2009)

NY911 said:


> I was scouting a new property today...looking over a hillside...and thinking to myself...."WWDBD?"
> 
> 
> LOL


Now thats some funny stuff there !!!!:set1_applaud:


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

NY911 said:


> I was scouting a new property today...looking over a hillside...and thinking to myself...."WWDBD?"
> 
> 
> LOL



I made up some realtree wrist bands with this on it. "WWDBD"


----------



## MushroomHound (Aug 18, 2005)

NY911 said:


> I was scouting a new property today...looking over a hillside...and thinking to myself...."WWDBD?"
> 
> 
> LOL


Sorry Dean I started the "what would dean do"...


Dean you should just tell everyone the truth, you are pm'ing it to people whats the difference. I'd want to clear my name in this mess.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Witch hunt boys---sorry to disappoint*



huntnfish21 said:


> I made up some realtree wrist bands with this on it. "WWDBD"



Your having way to much fun---what exactly is the purpose of your post--please send me a valid e mail address---I tried 9 times to send you what you requested and there is a problem with the address you provided. Are you 21 years old?? I tried to return to the thread guys, I honestly did. I think P&Y was the smarter of the two for staying away.The thread is officially dead, sorry. Send me one of those wrist bands when you guys get them done. Oh everyone have a great year--If Big Boy goes down I'm sure P&Y will post it up---Just so the one guy with the camera suggestion doesn't go unnoticed there is no way in hell no one is ever going to film me hunting and and there is no way in hell I'm ever going to film someone else. That to me is a waste of time---Everyone have a good hunting season-Again thanks to those that provided support--the whole thing is beyond old---Thumperjack--I hope someone takes you hunting this year!


----------



## dublelung1 (Sep 16, 2007)

May the force be with you Dean!


----------



## TGunz07 (Jan 20, 2009)

Now look what all you haters did. You ran Dean off again. Give the guy a break. Dean pay no attenion to them and keep on posting.


----------



## paulcadle (Jul 3, 2009)

why would that buck be making scrapes in sept ?? :zip:

this is from the 2008 season...

"The full moon is November 13th for the year 2008. This is usually kicks off a peak time for rutting activity. In southern WV I have noticed some separation of bucks and mature does. It is possible with the early cold weather and leaves turning as quick as they did this year that it may be earlier. But based on my experience and the moon phases I would estimate the peak of the rut to be from November 15 through November 22 when and tapering down some as the moon goes to waxing gibbon phase."


----------



## bambam1 (Jul 22, 2007)

Man, this thread is kinda like using really thin toilet paper,,,,,You know what's gonna happen but you try it anyways:sad:


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

**** give it a break! ****



paulcadle said:


> why would that buck be making scrapes in sept ?? :zip:
> 
> this is from the 2008 season...
> 
> "The full moon is November 13th for the year 2008. This is usually kicks off a peak time for rutting activity. In southern WV I have noticed some separation of bucks and mature does. It is possible with the early cold weather and leaves turning as quick as they did this year that it may be earlier. But based on my experience and the moon phases I would estimate the peak of the rut to be from November 15 through November 22 when and tapering down some as the moon goes to waxing gibbon phase."


 ..... you guys just wouldnt freakn' quit, now Dean's gone from this thread! ..:fuming:... you got what you wanted a dead thread! ... and by the way!!! .. to your answer ''yes they do'' start scraping as early as september.. bubba!.. and as far im concerned, no Dean or P&Y I'm outta here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ksbowhunter88 (May 12, 2009)

LOL I love this thread its just as funny with out dean and or p&y


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

paulcadle said:


> why would that buck be making scrapes in sept ?? :zip:
> 
> this is from the 2008 season...
> 
> "The full moon is November 13th for the year 2008. This is usually kicks off a peak time for rutting activity. In southern WV I have noticed some separation of bucks and mature does. It is possible with the early cold weather and leaves turning as quick as they did this year that it may be earlier. But based on my experience and the moon phases I would estimate the peak of the rut to be from November 15 through November 22 when and tapering down some as the moon goes to waxing gibbon phase."


I found a scrape a week ago


----------



## arkiep&yhunter (Jul 29, 2006)

asa_low12 said:


> I found a scrape a week ago


ok now that IS funny


----------



## buzzman2 (Sep 9, 2007)

This thread needs a full time counselor.


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Dang people, way to go! haters!! If this deer doesnt concern your hunting ground or you in anyway, why dont you keep tight liped and let Dean keep us posted at least. Your messing up my Jerry Action! Dang:darkbeer:


----------



## MushroomHound (Aug 18, 2005)

arkiep&yhunter said:


> ok now that IS funny


 What's funny? I've seen numerous scrapes already this year.


----------



## DocB (Jun 27, 2006)

When does the season open in WV?


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I found a scrape August 24th and put a camera on it, got 65 pics, bucks and does. I think its more of a social thing but deer use them more than just late Fall


----------



## IHNTELK (Feb 9, 2007)

Dean, I sent you a PM.


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

He will be back!!!!!!! He left once already. And yes I did send the correct email and no I am not 21 but I used to wear that number.


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

*Wv Bow season*

Starts Oct. 17th


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

arkiep&yhunter said:


> ok now that IS funny


You want a picture of it??????? I've done a lot of scouting the past couple of weeks and yea, there out there. It was down an old road beside a field. If you don't believe me I don't really care but there's nothing funny about it except you thinking the deer aren't being deer yet.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

arkiep&yhunter said:


> ok now that IS funny


And if you want I only live a couple of hours from you. I've killed many 100" deer and could come down and help you "scout" yours. Help you pick out a stand sight and get set up on the biggest buck on your property. But season starts thursday so don't expect me not to be carrying my bow with me. While your sitting on the stand if I find a scrape i'll call you and you can move on it. Heck we could even go on a rattling session together. Do you lease your land?


----------



## C-NOGLE (Jan 6, 2003)

Reading this thread is like waiting in line at the supermarket...you just can't help but look at the US Weekly and Star Magazine story lines and shake your head. Does anyone in America mind their own business these days. WOW


----------



## arkiep&yhunter (Jul 29, 2006)

asa_low12 said:


> And if you want I only live a couple of hours from you. I've killed many 100" deer and could come down and help you "scout" yours. Help you pick out a stand sight and get set up on the biggest buck on your property. But season starts thursday so don't expect me not to be carrying my bow with me. While your sitting on the stand if I find a scrape i'll call you and you can move on it. Heck we could even go on a rattling session together. Do you lease your land?


Now u are really making me laugh....Sorry...but I think I am ok on the scouting sessions. I wont be hunting the opener as I am headed down to Texas for the Arkansas game for the weekend. I am not itching to go as most others are...seeing as I have allready killed a 148 incher up in Wisconsin a couple of weeks ago with the ole stick and string. As for the land....I own close to 500 acres in White Co. and lease around 1000 in Woodruff co for ducks and deer. Congrats on all those 100 inchers.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Good luck getting him, I guessed him around 177" gross score.


----------



## JPM4LIFE (Feb 28, 2008)

Dean Bower said:


> PM sent again
> I'm wore out guys--let it go!


When you were luring this young man in to take advantage of him, how where you 100% it wasn't Chris Hanson with Dateline NBC's "To Catch A Preditor??? Don't forget, I know the true story.
JPM4LIFE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPM4LIFE (Feb 28, 2008)

:darkbeer:When you were luring this young man in to take advantage of him, how where you 100% sure it wasn't Chris Hanson with Dateline NBC's "To Catch A Preditor???  Don't forget, I know the true story.
JPM4LIFE!!!!!!!!!! 
I was in a hurry and didn't proff read.

And one more thing since I am back on here. Since you are going to help this guy kill the "Big One" are you going to bring your bow with you when you guide him to the kill zone?? Another question, when was the last time you had contact with P & Y Hunter?? Oh, one more thing, I wasn't aware there were so many trophy deer in Marion County WV. I have hunted Gilmer, Harrison, Braxton, Taylor, Hardy, Wetzel and Marion County and have never know of any bucks seen, let alone killed, of this calliber. Not a serman, Just a thought!!!
JPM4LIFE!!!!!


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

arkiep&yhunter said:


> Now u are really making me laugh....Sorry...but I think I am ok on the scouting sessions. I wont be hunting the opener as I am headed down to Texas for the Arkansas game for the weekend. I am not itching to go as most others are...seeing as I have allready killed a 148 incher up in Wisconsin a couple of weeks ago with the ole stick and string. As for the land....I own close to 500 acres in White Co. and lease around 1000 in Woodruff co for ducks and deer. Congrats on all those 100 inchers.


Dude it's a joke about the "scouting sessions". Have you read this thread? See any similarites in what I asked and what is going on here? Joke HAHA. And congratulations on being able to go up north and kill big deer. Guided or public? BTW the 100 inchers is a joke too.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

I just shoot button bucks and spikes. I dream of 100" 8 points all year long but never do see a buck of that quality.


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

JPM4LIFE

Whats this about? Need more info


----------



## JPM4LIFE (Feb 28, 2008)

huntnfish21 said:


> JPM4LIFE
> 
> Whats this about? Need more info


You'll know in 8 weeks!! HINT HINT

JPM4LIFE!!!!!


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

JPM4LIFE said:


> You'll know in 8 weeks!! HINT HINT
> 
> JPM4LIFE!!!!!


So around the first of december?


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Well still no Dean or P & Y ?


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

Dean I know you are reading this! What is JPM4LIFE talking about?


----------



## IHNTELK (Feb 9, 2007)

22Mag said:


> Well still no Dean or P & Y ?


Anyone heard from P&Y???


----------



## TGunz07 (Jan 20, 2009)

Someone get me the number to Outdoor Channel. We might have a hit on our hands this show would be better than an hunting show on T.V. The story just keeps getting better.:darkbeer:


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

Dean just pm'ed me. Will post new news


----------



## ktmbutch (Oct 2, 2007)

come one Dean/p&y I dont care about the trash talk I just want to know whats going on with the big boy..you always have haters but dont let them spoil it for us who want to know. I was so excited to see and read of a buck like this in my home state. if you really are gona stop the tread drop me a pm its just weeks I wana know whats going on.
Butch
I sure wish I has some help locating funnels and hot areas on our 3000 acrea grounds i am one of two bow hunters. 2000 acrea leases joining us has a 
160" min lots of 3-5 year old deer around.


----------



## ktmbutch (Oct 2, 2007)

And congratulations on being able to go up north and kill big deer. Guided or public? BTW the 100 inchers is a joke too.[/QUOTE]

its all relative to geographic areas a 100 inch deer in my neck of the woods is a nice deer. many hunters dont give the deer the chance to mature, I for one am surounded by 3000 acreas I care take and one of thee poeple to bow hunt but but take nothing awat fromsome one braging on 100 inchers. leave a bar at 3am ,none are barbies but ya hope to at least get a crack of the best pick'
here is one I will call a shooter (both really) the 5 appairs to be an old deer bad genectic the other could get better but is close to public land


----------



## IHNTELK (Feb 9, 2007)

Ok...I'm having withdrawals now....somebody find Dean.....


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

IHNTELK said:


> Ok...I'm having withdrawals now....somebody find Dean.....


I got some emails from Dean. Some things just don't add up.


----------



## brandon1008 (Oct 24, 2007)

huntnfish21 said:


> I got some emails from Dean. Some things just don't add up.


spill the beans dude... whats up? can we get some facts.... or hell just some more hearsay would be good to. :embara:


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

Ok I got to find some emails and i will send them to you:darkbeer:


----------



## brandon1008 (Oct 24, 2007)

huntnfish21 said:


> Ok I got to find some emails and i will send them to you:darkbeer:


[email protected] :embara:


----------



## behmer24 (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll take those emails also, since Dean never sent them to me. [email protected]


----------



## brandon1008 (Oct 24, 2007)

he didnt send them...


----------



## behmer24 (Jan 10, 2007)

I received 2 emails from someone. They are very good stories. If there are anymore, I would GREATLY appreciate seeing them!


----------



## UpClose&Outdoor (Aug 29, 2009)

Man what an awesome buck!
I smell death all over him already!
I bet you cant wait to launch the ol' meat missile at him!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

*Wrong about Dean*

Hi all, 

Just wanted to chime in and let you know that you shouldn't be attacking Dean's character. I have sent back and forth no less than 50 emails with Dean over the last month. He didn't do anything wrong in my opinion and py hunter agrees. Just wanted to put my 2c in. Dean is a good guy, a good story teller, a great hunter, and has over a dozen P&Y bucks to his name including a handful over 160". He knows big deer and has taught much to py hunter including giving him excellent information on where to and how to set up on big boy and the other big bucks that are in the local vincinity. 

Don't be so quick to prejudge without knowing Dean or at least speaking with him in some medium or another. I have grilled him on many things regarding this situation and everything checks out. It's simple really, and it appears many people are trying to make it more complicated then it really is. He is just trying to help py hunter get this big boy. 

Peace, 
Strutter


----------



## IHNTELK (Feb 9, 2007)

Ok...this is it....I'm headed down hill...I need to get a Big Boy update or I'm afraid this could be the big one for me....can somebody at least pm me....


----------



## abps1 (Feb 11, 2006)

After reading some of this thread, I know if I ever get a really big buck on camera or get lucky enough to shoot one, I will never post pictures of him.


----------



## psu08 (Feb 22, 2007)

Fullstrutter said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to chime in and let you know that you shouldn't be attacking Dean's character. I have sent back and forth no less than 50 emails with Dean over the last month. He didn't do anything wrong in my opinion and py hunter agrees. Just wanted to put my 2c in. Dean is a good guy, a good story teller, a great hunter, and has over a dozen P&Y bucks to his name including a handful over 160". He knows big deer and has taught much to py hunter including giving him excellent information on where to and how to set up on big boy and the other big bucks that are in the local vincinity.
> 
> ...



A few people have said this, but no one will explain why, or give details. Sure Dean may have helped him, but how does he explain leasing the neighboring property behing PY's back?


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Winner, winner chicken dinner*



snoodcrusher said:


> I'm not gonna throw stones or take sides here, just make a few points and a prediction. This deer is a wild animal that reportedly resides in WV. That makes it the property of the state of WV and the people of WV. No one person owns this buck. He is a wild animal. Anyone who has a legal hunting license can kill this buck if they follow all laws. Dean and P&Y don't have the market cornered on this guy! They do have a great advantage by having permission to hunt the ground where the big buck lives and that is wonderful. I hope someone kills the buck legally! If its Dean or P&Y then fantastic! But, knowing the mentality of many folks down there, and the heavy poaching that goes on, I'd say that IF the buck is killed it will likely be poached. Odds are far greater he will be shot with a 22 Magnum or center fire rifle than an arrow. But, getting back to my main point, just because a fellow gets a trail cam pic of a big buck doesn't mean he has gained all rights and privs to solely pursue the buck all by himself. I'm a firm beleiver in respecting the rights of private property and boundaries. I am rigidly opposed to trespassing. But if a guy wants to lease, buy, or secure permission to hunt a buck on adjoining land and can pull it off then I see no problem with that. I can guarentee you if I was legally hunting a property in that area and that big buck came by my stand, I would shoot it and not feel a bit guilty for "stealing" P&Y's deer. Then again, that big buck is probably corned in so heavily that he only moves a short distance from bed to feed and to water. I do hope who ever legally kills this buck posts pics and exposes the buck for the recognition the DEER deserves.


This guy hit it right on the head! Mystery solved! legal access must be obtained prior to hunting!!!! or you are tresspassing! This buck deserves to be remebered as having been harvested legally. I've done everything in my power to insure that this happens. The silence is broken---I just couldn't take it! Recognition the deer deserves---I agree 100% and the hunter is of very little importance---The deer is the star here!


----------



## behmer24 (Jan 10, 2007)

Dean Bower said:


> This guy hit it right on the head! Mystery solved! legal access must be obtained prior to hunting!!!! or you are tresspassing! This buck deserves to be remebered as having been harvested legally. I've done everything in my power to insure that this happens.


Welcome back Dean! To all who are flaming him, just stop. Dean has helped many people try to get deer and has some great stories about doing so!


----------



## behmer24 (Jan 10, 2007)

*I was asked to post this for Dean. It shows what he is really about!!*

GREAT story by the way! And sorry it is a little long.

By Dean Bowers,

Over the years I have introduced many of my coworkers and friends to the art of hunting. Most of these individuals loved the sport of bow hunting but had never enjoyed the excitement of taking a trophy buck. I like to share my experiences with them in hopes that it can help them succeed in there quest. Some of my most memorable hunts have occurred while helping others get there deer. Other times some decided that trophy hunting was not for them. I met most of my lifelong friends through relationships that were formed based upon the common interest of hunting. However, I soon found out why most trophy hunters are loners. This brings to mind one of the bucks I harvested in Wyoming County several years back.
I had been talking with several guys at work about the importance of hunting where the big deer are known to live. I shared with them a copy of the W.Va. DNR’s Isaac Walton league big buck contest winners. I pointed out that it was very rare to have an entry that was north of Beckley. I think it was eye opening to these guys. They assumed that trophy deer were in every county. They all decided to come down and give it a try. I always save all of my vacation for the month of November so I had plenty of time to scout potential stand sites for my friends prior to their arrival.
I had scouted and found several promising looking stand sites prior to the first guy “ Brocks’ “ arrival. He came down the first week of November. The deer were in the pre rut stage so they were actively working scrapes and making lots of rubs. However, we spent 4-5 days setting over these scrapes only to realize that they were only being visited at night. We tried walking the ridges and setting up rattling sequences without success. The deer were not moving at all during the daylight. This was probably related to the unseasonably hot temperatures we were having. The last day of his hunt a light rain settled in and he spotted a couple of shooters off in the distance but no shot was offered. I had seen several nice bucks but was holding out for a bigger one. The next week a couple of guys from Pa called to say they were coming down. I told them that I’d located two great stand sites for their first days hunt. The rut had progressed to the cruising/chasing stage. I placed two hanging stands up on the downwind side of a couple of known doe bedding areas. The areas were fresh with significant new buck sign. I had spotted a 170 class ten pointer about a mile from where I was placing my friends. I planned on walking them to their stands about 0500am and hopefully get in mine well before dawn.
The guys arrived and there was much anticipation for the upcoming mornings hunt. The weather forecast called for rain and possibly some snow. I explained to the guys the importance of being patient while on stand and to not expect to see many deer. The deer population in that area was estimated at less than 1 deer per Sq. mile at that time. I walked each guy to his stand the next morning and made sure they were safely strapped in. I then went to my site. I had been in my stand probably less than 15 minutes when it started a heavy downpour of soaking cold rain and wind. This was followed shortly thereafter by brief snow squalls and high wind. This went on all morning. To stay warm I would imagine I was in Florida laying on the beach while I flexed my muscles in an attempt to keep warm. Around 12 noon I thought I could hear a car horn blowing off in the distance. This concerned me because I thought that someone might be hurt. I surmised that they were both grown men and that if one was hurt surely the other could get them to the hospital. There truck was only parked about 150 yards from the stand I selected and they were both well trained medical professionals. I hunted the remainder of the afternoon unsuccessfully. I came out at dark expecting to see my friends parked beside my truck but they were not there. I noticed a note on my windshield. The note read “ thanks for allowing us to hunt with you but I guess we are not the hunters we thought we were---we are going home where there is some deer “. That explained the horn blowing.
The next week a good friend and long time hunting buddy came down and the warm weather returned. We hunted several days trying everything we could think without success. Things were slow so we agreed to come out of our stands at 12 noon and have some lunch at the truck. We were setting on the tailgate eating sandwiches’ when I heard a dog running something off in the distance. A short while later we suddenly spotted a big 10 point buck running straight at us. Needless to say sandwiches and pepperoni rolls went flying. The deer passed within 20 yards of my truck seemingly oblivious to our presence. We both managed to come to full draw before the deer disappeared into the laurel. A short while later an old beagle dog came following the trail. We shooed him off the trail but he just circled us and picked it up about 100 away. The last thing we heard was the dog barking about a mile away. My friend decided to hunt another area that afternoon so he went his way.
I’d been there for about three weeks straight without seeing my wife or kids so I was getting a bit burned out and homesick. I really was at a loss for what I needed to do to connect. I decided to go down and have a look at the track the buck made as he was running by us. The track was about 2.25’ inches long and the tips were well rounded. I noticed that he had ran on a fairly heavily used deer trail. I got to looking and it appeared that all the tracks on this trail were made by possibly the same deer going the same direction. I went back to the truck and reviewed my topo map. The deer trail was on a bench that ran several miles along a long ridge. This ridge was called Still Run Ridge.
Still Run Ridge was probably 2-3 miles long bordered on one side by Pretty Ridge and the other by Still Run Mine. The end of the ridge on one side dropped straight off to a two lane highway called RT 16. The other end led straight into Twin Falls State Park. Cabin Creek Ridge road ran straight down the middle of the mountain and it was nothing more than a occasionally used logging trail. I surmised that this particular buck was bedding off the park several miles away and walking this trail in the evening into the park to check doe. A while passed and I could here the dog barking on the opposite ridge from where I was at but he clearly was chasing the buck in a circle that would lead him back to me. I decided to set up on the downwind side of this trail and hopefully get a shot if the deer was chased by again. I followed the trail up the bank until it crossed onto a small flat on top of the mountain. The trail then more or less followed this flat in the general direction of the park. I sat downwind for several hours without seeing or hearing a thing. It was quickly approaching dusk so I started sneaking back down the trail in the direction of my parked truck. I was just about to break over the edge of the flat and start down the mountain toward my truck when I all of a sudden got the feeling a buck was near by. I have no explanation for what gave me this feeling other than a 6th sense. I came to full draw and tip toed the last couple of feet of the flat. I peeked over the edge and looked straight into the eyes of a beautiful 140 class10 point buck. I was at full draw but the buck was standing straight on. This is not the shot I wanted. However, he was only seven yards away and I surmised that there was no way I would miss his heart at that range. The shot looked good and the deer turned and bolted over the hill toward the truck. I didn’t want to follow right away so I skirted the trail and went to my truc k since it was about dark.
That night my friend and I made a brief search of the area without finding the deer. We thought we heard one run off when we approached the area. So we thought it was best to recover the deer in the morning. We weren’t afraid of meat spoilage since the forecast called for near freezing temperatures that night. That evening I was trying to convince my buddy that the deer was surely dead but he was not as optimistic as I was. I thought it was odd but he seemed extremely upset that he wasn’t having any success. The next morning I got a lesson from my friend. We decided to drive together to the hunting site and if we didn’t find the deer we were going to pack up camp and go home. I pulled into the same spot I was parked the night before and noticed something in the headlights on the ground that I originally attributed to a raccoon. However, the one shiny green eye was to big for a raccoon. I got out and walked toward the shiny object to realize it was the buck I had shot the night before. He had died within 40 yards of my truck. The arrow had slipped perfectly between his two shoulders from the front and exited at the diaphragm. The arrow had perfectly pierced his heart. I yelled for my friend to have a look and heard the oddest sound. It sounded like my friend was sick and was throwing up. I rushed over to see what was wrong. He was not throwing up but was crying like a baby. He was saying “you always get the deer why don’t I??” I didn’t know what to say. He helped me load the deer and things were quite on the way back to camp. I don’t think we spoke for several months after that. I thought that perhaps are friendship might be in trouble over a deer. He called one night over the following summer and we agreed to meet and discuss what had happened. I guess he had been embarrassed about his response to me getting the deer so he’d been to embarrassed to call. It appears that while he enjoy ed hunting with me and seeing me succeed he explained that my success had wore him down over the years and made him feel like he was an inadequate hunter. I explained to him that I understand the desire to take a large antlered deer but that he should not be putting so much pressure on his self to succeed. I promised him I would do everything in my power to help him achieve his goal. The very next year he took a real nice 8 pointer that I think took some pressure off him. Even us hunters have our problems I guess? I totally agree with your theory on what drives us to be a trophy hunter. I think my old friend was worrying about his status in the tribe. I say “enjoy the hunt my friend life to short”. 
Disclaimer:
This e-mail and any attachments are confidential and may be protected by legal privilege and are intended only for the use of the addressee (s) named herein. If you are not the intended recipient, an addressee, or the person responsible for delivering this to an addressee, you are hereby notified that reading, using, copying, or distributing any part of this message is strictly prohibited. If you have received this e-mail in error, please return the e-mail to the sender and promptly delete the copy from your system.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*This story was wrote*

I wrote this story as well as many more back in January/February of last year, well before the knowledge of Big Boy exhisted. For those of you that enjoy such stories feel free to send me your e mail address, I'll gladly share with you what I've written. For those of you that I've already sent stories to I found several more that were autoarchived in my computer that I'll gladly forward to you. I found " The Night Hollow Buck and The Spencer's Pond buck" stories. I feel both of those stories are somewhat unique and entertaining. I'm still missing several more including The Uncle Sam Buck a 144" local buck that I harvested in rifle season with a bow; I'm still looking for that one.


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Dean Bower said:


> This guy hit it right on the head! Mystery solved! legal access must be obtained prior to hunting!!!! or you are tresspassing! This buck deserves to be remebered as having been harvested legally. I've done everything in my power to insure that this happens. The silence is broken---I just couldn't take it! Recognition the deer deserves---I agree 100% and the hunter is of very little importance---The deer is the star here!


I have pretty much kept an open mind to this whole situation (I have wasted too much of my time and have read this entire thread like others)and agree that Dean has been helping PY Hunter out trying to get this deer. My only concern I see is that Dean would have NEVER know about this deer except PY Hunter's buddy posted it on this forum and hence Dean would have never leased the land next to PY Hunter. However as soon as PY Hunter allowed Dean access to his hunting grounds to help him out Dean leases the land next to PY Hunter to further his chances of getting this deer is what I find kind of creepy. 

And what Dean did was totally legal I understand that. My only question to Dean would have been if PY Hunter would have told you, "No I don't want to allow you access to this buck on my hunting property" would you still have leased the land next to him? Simple question that you do not have to answer but that is what is on my mind. Again I don't know all the facts and I'm not trying to throw daggers here but I understand the naysayers point of view. All the people that have more of the facts should at least be able to admit that all of us not "in the know" would see some of these details as fishy.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*NO one had legal access to the property*

Does that clear it up?? NO ONE had legal access!! Now everyone involved does. Does that help clear it up?? I can't say it any clearer. P&Y and I talked and he wanted me to help at his request not mine. I told him I would stand down when ever he wanted me to. He voiced a desire to join forces with me and we would have a better chance of someone getting the buck if we worked together. I told him multiple times that I would step away if he just asked. I leased the ground for P&Y not with him as you said. It is now legal to pursue this buck for both me and P&Y and P&Y friend who I put down as a member at no cost to them I might add. The leased ground were speaking of is not nearby, "it is the ground"!!!!!!!!!! Big Boy lives on!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

Dean you sent me all the emails but one question why is PY not answering any more.


----------



## behmer24 (Jan 10, 2007)

Good luck Dean and P&Y!! I hope one of you gets him!!! I can't wait for this story and pics of him on the ground!!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*He stepped away*



huntnfish21 said:


> Dean you sent me all the emails but one question why is PY not answering any more.


I don't think he could take the ridicule that was going down and I don't blame him one bit! He can vouch that everything I've said is 100% the truth.


----------



## adam_p (Sep 16, 2009)

Dean Bower said:


> The leased ground were speaking of is not nearby, "it is the ground"!!!!!!!!!! Big Boy lives on!!!!!!!!


That should clear it up.


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

It is now legal to pursue this buck for both me and P&Y and P&Y friend who I put down as a member at *no cost *to them I might add. The leased ground were speaking of is not nearby, "it is the ground"!!!!!!!!!! Big Boy lives on!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

I got some ground you can lease for me and you to hunt!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I'm not worried aboutwho gets this buck*



huntnfish21 said:


> It is now legal to pursue this buck for both me and P&Y and P&Y friend who I put down as a member at *no cost *to them I might add. The leased ground were speaking of is not nearby, "it is the ground"!!!!!!!!!! Big Boy lives on!!!!!!!!


I got some ground you can lease for me and you to hunt![/QUOTE]


I'd like P&Y to get it just as I'm sure many of you would like to see. I'm at a point in my hunting carreer where I can honestly say I enjoy helping others more than myself. I used to be obsessed with antlers and just recently I gave multiple racks to a knife maker to use for knifes. I'm just losing interest in it and I never thought I would. I would have fought you over one of those racks 5 years ago. I think it's more important for me to pass on the tradition with others. How many of you guys would set another hunter in a stand that you have patterned the only 150+ buck in the area. I'll bet not many of you. Several guys that are on here are from my area. Speak up and tell these folks how many 150 bucks are around our home. I've got one just about handcuffed to a tree and I'm not even going to hunt it. I asked a 14 year old boy last night if he wants to go bow hunting. He agreed to go and I've already got his stand set up for him. He doesn't know it but the 150" buck will in all likelihood pass his stand on the first set. I doubt he'll kill it but he gets the first crack at it. I'll also ask an older guy to set on him before I actually try to take the buck myself. I did the same thing last year with the 175 that I eventually took. Two people spent a significant amount of time setting in my stand before I ever sat in it once. I really don't care who gets this Big boy Buck but I'd like to see someone get him legally! Season comes in next weekend. P&Y will be setting in a stand and I'll be scouting not setting in a stand.


----------



## deerschool (Apr 19, 2006)

Good luck with this.


----------



## IHNTELK (Feb 9, 2007)

Dean is back... I'm feeling better already.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Did you like the stories and pictures?*



IHNTELK said:


> Dean is back... I'm feeling better already.


Have you read all of those stories already?


----------



## IHNTELK (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes, I read your stories. Very good. Very entertaining. You should send some in to Outdoor Life or one of the other publications. 
Thanks!


----------



## IHNTELK (Feb 9, 2007)

By the way, Dean...our moccasins in Southern Mississippi aren't as fast as yours..LOL.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*The Damn Deer Story is my favorite*



IHNTELK said:


> Yes, I read your stories. Very good. Very entertaining. You should send some in to Outdoor Life or one of the other publications.
> Thanks!


That story was very comical--you have to know my brother to understand exactly how funny it was -------Don't be shoot --n those damn deer boooooooy, there all does! 

Damn booooy that there's the biggest buck I've ever seen!!!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I may have exagerated a bit to spice it up???*



IHNTELK said:


> By the way, Dean...our moccasins in Southern Mississippi aren't as fast as yours..LOL.


The damn thing was definitly pissed off. I left out the part were I blew him away with my 44 magnum that was in the truck. I used to read Patrick Mcmanus in Outdoor Life and found him very comical and I enjoy that.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Fishy.


----------



## Ridge-Runner (Jul 31, 2009)

godex003 said:


> the genetics on that thing are awesome! Look at the brows, they're almost the longest tines. It's huge now, but just think what it would look like in a couple years. Especially after he's spread his genes a little more.


Seriously!!! that deer is 4 1/2 at least I'd guess him at 5 1/2, U and any and every hunter on this board would smoke that deer if he gave us the chance. I say real close to 200 maybe just a lil over.

RR


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*One of my good friends is taxidermist*



Ridge-Runner said:


> Seriously!!! that deer is 4 1/2 at least I'd guess him at 5 1/2, U and any and every hunter on this board would smoke that deer if he gave us the chance. I say real close to 200 maybe just a lil over.
> 
> RR


He says that he mounted the largest typical in Ohio last year that scored 190. He said Big Boy is easily bigger than that buck and agrees with you he is closer to 200. I'm sticking to net 180-190's. The deer in W.Va are not as physically as big as Ohio therefore it makes thier rack look huge. Someone that's willing to post up a picture of a buck I took in 1996 will prove this point. I have a field photo of a photo that someone could post for me to show how it's very easy to over estimate these bucks score. This AT site will not allow a user to post the same picture twice and it has already been posted. If someone wants to do it give me your e mail address and you can save the pic to your computer ( it's already downsized so it will fit on here ) and repost it. I'll bet everyone will say that buck scores 170. Anyone willing to post it?


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

..hey Dean,glad to see you posting back on your thread! .. did you ever check out garymulti's necklace's on Triple Drop Tine Pendant thread? ...








...


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Yes I did and found them very nice*

I'd like to order the one with the deer skull on it. Very cool Thumper! Thumper I'd be willing to donate 60-80 of my racks if you get to help him make some pendants.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

.. got some catch'n up to do! anything new with big boy lately? .. oh and as far as helping him to make some pendants! .. i don't think so, gary's a Professional Artist! .. ''A 1 of a Kind!'' .. and a good friend to have on your side!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*A little --not much*



thumperjack said:


> .. got some catch'n up to do! anything new with big boy lately?



P&Y has a spot for the first day in a low gap on a long narrow ridge that leads right up to where he found the sheds. I myself have been scouting an area about 1-2 miles away. I like P&Y spot but as it looks right now this buck is a real rare bird in that he appears to travel a significant distance. I think his core home range could easily be 5 miles by 5 miles. He is set up on top of a ridge like the hub of a wagon wheel and multiple ridges lead off in every direction for miles. He's going to be tough to get, P&Y is really in a good spot though. He just needs to put his time in. I'll scout the spokes of the wagon wheel for a better setup and post up P&Y on my findings. It's really going to be tough. I've already establish paths of least resistance to use during the cruising stage of the rut by using my topo maps and actually looking at the ground. I now need to plug in actual food sources and doe groups to get an idea how he is interacting with them. The doe groups in this area are small perhaps two or three individuals. I've only located two groups so far and I have found thier bedding areas and feeding areas. Those are pieces of the puzzel that can be used later during the rut.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

.... is the buck and doe ratio alright or a little below normal?


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I'll try not to exagerate*



thumperjack said:


> .... is the buck and doe ratio alright or a little below normal?


I guess that the buck doe ratio is really good there. I usually see about 2:1 and that's pretty good. You just can't expect to see many deer. I'd say you'll average seeing 1-3 deer a day if your lucky.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

.. what about any new pics? ... and have you been able to locate the ''Licking Branch''? ..( the club Med for Deer!) Where all the deer come to see who's came thru (The who's who kinda thing for deer!) .:wink:. you know big boy is gonna have visit that scrape for sure on daily basis!


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok this is pretty entertaining....glad i'm subscribed!! Sure hope to see BIG BOY on the ground here soon. Good luck to u guys!! Sounds like you all deserve a chance to put him down.


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

p&y hunter said:


> Guys why are you all bashing dean you all dont know us? i am fine with whats going on he has helped me more then anyone ever has! Who cares if he kills this buck i realy dont care. I just enjoy hunting. score, state record it dont madder to me. i dont care if i ever get a buck that makes the books. I enjoy being in the woods and just hunting dean isnt the only one going to be hunting hes not the only one who can kill this buck i I REALY DONT CARE!someone is going to probly kill it it may not be me but i have had a good time doing what ive done! How many of you all have found a set of sheds 187 6/8 and got pics all spring of the same deer? thats what i enjoy its not about killing! aftere killing a big buck the excitement is over in a few days. but when u find a big buck and u scout it and get pic find sheds. that lasts for mounths every time u pull your card out of your cams u watch it grow if he gets killed so what i will find another one next year. thats the fun part for me. yeah i would like to kill it but iam not going to get mad if i dont and someone else does.


I have a hard time believeing score and state record doesnt matter to a person who named himself "p&y hunter..."

Dont be ashamed. Alot of people say it doesnt matter to them...that is, until they get a big one and immediately want it scored!


----------



## Ridge-Runner (Jul 31, 2009)

abps1 said:


> After reading some of this thread, I know if I ever get a really big buck on camera or get lucky enough to shoot one, I will never post pictures of him.


That is the problem with the internet. Everyone is any expert and no one else is as far as they are concerned. And if one of these guys are lucky enough to shoot him I hope all goes well. I read this whole thread, man what a bunch of junk. Where are all the naysayers now that Dean has spilled the beans that that poor innocent P&Y was trespassing when he got the trail camera pics. I aint bashing P&Y we all have done it when we were younger. But all U Dean bashers need to man up and apoligise (sp) is all I am saying. Whether it is true or not we will find out shortly. I'll be watching.

RR


----------



## MushroomHound (Aug 18, 2005)

Ridge-Runner said:


> That is the problem with the internet. Everyone is any expert and no one else is as far as they are concerned. And if one of these guys are lucky enough to shoot him I hope all goes well. I read this whole thread, man what a bunch of junk. Where are all the naysayers now that Dean has spilled the beans that that poor innocent P&Y was trespassing when he got the trail camera pics. I aint bashing P&Y we all have done it when we were younger. But all U Dean bashers need to man up and apoligise (sp) is all I am saying. Whether it is true or not we will find out shortly. I'll be watching.
> 
> RR


 I apologized weeks ago when Dean emailed me the "rest of the story"...


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

MushroomHound said:


> I apologized weeks ago when Dean emailed me the "rest of the story"...


 .. and we all know you did brother! .:wink:. noticed he went off line as soon as he posted that right! .:dontknow:.. and if Dean wants a public apology, i'm sure he'll ask for one his self!


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Now all you naysayers can get off Dean's back and let him be. And Thumper, Those are some neat little necklaces you got there.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

22Mag said:


> Now all you naysayers can get off Dean's back and let him be. And Thumper, Those are some neat little necklaces you got there.


 ... thank's they are my friends garymulti's! you can find them on the thread ''Triple Drop Tine Antler Pendant''! .. yeah and right on to the other part! .. why cant they move forward? .. (i don't get it!) .... ** ( note you can go to my cp an see more of his necklace design's) **


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Ridge-Runner said:


> That is the problem with the internet. Everyone is any expert and no one else is as far as they are concerned. And if one of these guys are lucky enough to shoot him I hope all goes well. I read this whole thread, man what a bunch of junk. Where are all the naysayers now that Dean has spilled the beans that that poor innocent P&Y was trespassing when he got the trail camera pics. I aint bashing P&Y we all have done it when we were younger. But all U Dean bashers need to man up and apoligise (sp) is all I am saying. Whether it is true or not we will find out shortly. I'll be watching.
> 
> RR


Did you guys draw assumptions that P&Y Hunter didn't have access to the land he received pictures of Big Boy on or did Dean tell you that? Those who have been following since day one have not been told that, unless through PM's so I'm just curious is all. So P&Y Hunter didn't have access to ANY land at all or does have access to land and Dean leased the land next to the land that P&Y Hunter has access to? "These are the Days of our Lives..."


----------



## cbrock1145 (Aug 15, 2008)

Glad you are back Dean


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

22Mag said:


> Now all you naysayers can get off Dean's back and let him be. And Thumper, Those are some neat little necklaces you got there.


Public Forum posting leaves you open to public opinion. The public didn't have all of the facts (still don't in my opinion), so that still leaves anyone associated with this thread to differing, sometimes negative opinions.


----------



## Ridge-Runner (Jul 31, 2009)

bltiger said:


> Public Forum posting leaves you open to public opinion. The public didn't have all of the facts (still don't in my opinion), so that still leaves anyone associated with this thread to differing, sometimes negative opinions.


That is the problem it is almost always the negative side that is the forerunner. Lets get back to the main attraction of the thread. The huge deer, Opening day in WV is right around the corner. I sure would like to see this deer on the ground with hard horns. Good luck.

RR


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Ridge-Runner said:


> That is the problem it is almost always the negative side that is the forerunner. Lets get back to the main attraction of the thread. The huge deer, Opening day in WV is right around the corner. I sure would like to see this deer on the ground with hard horns. Good luck.
> 
> RR


I agree with you no doubt. It is a know fact that a lot gets "lost in translation" when it comes to the internet!


----------



## staggyd (Sep 7, 2009)

MushroomHound said:


> I apologized weeks ago when Dean emailed me the "rest of the story"...


me too


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

...here some new focus point's!.Big Boy himself!.







. and here's my friends garymulty latest design..







... you can see more of his necklace's on my cp page and if you want me to contact him for you, leave me a message or just go to his thread! (''Triple Drop Tine Antler Pendant'')


----------



## ThreeD1990 (Sep 9, 2009)

bltiger said:


> Did you guys draw assumptions that P&Y Hunter didn't have access to the land he received pictures of Big Boy on or did Dean tell you that? Those who have been following since day one have not been told that, unless through PM's so I'm just curious is all. So P&Y Hunter didn't have access to ANY land at all or does have access to land and Dean leased the land next to the land that P&Y Hunter has access to? "These are the Days of our Lives..."


This land was accessible to everyone, just like the other 1000's of acres were 10 yrs. ago. Out of staters and other non-residents have been leaseing it up leaving residents with bad tastes in there mouths. These residents had been hunting these grounds for their whole lives and now have no where to hunt. This is why the younger generations are not hunting and our sport is a dying breed. Yes this is private land but, owned by land and timber co.'s who use to let anyone hunt until they saw the $ signs. There still is some land that is not leased but, you would not be prosecuted for hunting it. Therefore P&Y and his friend would not have been tresspassing. This land was leased to keep people who have hunted here their whole lives out to better the chances of a select few.


----------



## ktmbutch (Oct 2, 2007)

good to hear from ya Dean... seems everyone has droped the drama and seem to again be interested in the prosuit of this monster. This is Butch from Elkins I have a double drop tine 140'' ON CAMERA RECENTLY I would love to have someone with greater skill helpin me, keep it up never mind the haters... I would like to know how the hunt is going on big boy and p&y ya gotta have some more recent pics i would love to see them. someone best be braging next Sat cause the pressure is gonna change everything, not to mention the rut will be close behind and someone could take this deer 7-10 miles away.. happens all the time.. good luck guys remember dean I am caretaker surounded by 5000 acreas with 160'' min nothing killed in 3 years just does. I am alot closer to Fairmont
Butch


----------



## Retch (Jan 6, 2006)

ThreeD1990 said:


> This land was accessible to everyone, just like the other 1000's of acres were 10 yrs. ago. Out of staters and other non-residents have been leaseing it up leaving residents with bad tastes in there mouths. These residents had been hunting these grounds for their whole lives and now have no where to hunt. This is why the younger generations are not hunting and our sport is a dying breed. Yes this is private land but, owned by land and timber co.'s who use to let anyone hunt until they saw the $ signs. There still is some land that is not leased but, you would not be prosecuted for hunting it. Therefore P&Y and his friend would not have been tresspassing. This land was leased to keep people who have hunted here their whole lives out to better the chances of a select few.


I think that's all well and good until somebody kills a potential STATE RECORD. Then don't you think that just maybe P&Y would have to deal with all of the BS associated with the legality of the hunting grounds. Seriously? Just based on what I've read, it sounds like they are covering their bases for the potential shizstorm that would surely follow this harvest. 

Read through this thread...you think they're "feeling the love" on AT?? Just imagine the hate that would follow an actual harvest. The questioning of where, how, who....picking apart every detail and just looking for a reason to cry foul. This is a world of skeptics and bashers. Locking down absolute permission to the grounds seems like a necessary step to me. Maybe I missed something.

Good luck guys. Thanks for keeping the thread updated. There are a whole lotta folks pullin for you guys.


----------



## JPM4LIFE (Feb 28, 2008)

Dean Bower said:


> Does that clear it up?? NO ONE had legal access!! Now everyone involved does. Does that help clear it up?? I can't say it any clearer. P&Y and I talked and he wanted me to help at his request not mine. I told him I would stand down when ever he wanted me to. He voiced a desire to join forces with me and we would have a better chance of someone getting the buck if we worked together. I told him multiple times that I would step away if he just asked. I leased the ground for P&Y not with him as you said. It is now legal to pursue this buck for both me and P&Y and P&Y friend who I put down as a member at no cost to them I might add. The leased ground were speaking of is not nearby, "it is the ground"!!!!!!!!!! Big Boy lives on!!!!!!!!


For those of you who are not from Southern WV it may sound reasonable to have to get permission prior to hunting property. But anyone who lives in Southern WV knows that coal mine companies and timber companies own the majority of the wooded land. I have hunted those wood my whole life and never had permission, don't need it!! I have seen and been stopped by game wardens numerous time and have never been asked to show permission, only licenses and to see if my gun was loaded in the truck or on the 4 wheeler. With that said I have a few questions to ask.
If your sole purpose was to help this young man, then why not do so over the phone by discussing topo maps, etc.? Anyone with as much knowledge as you could very easily find hilltop saddles, pinch points, changes in terrain that influence travel routes, etc, by merely studying these maps; right?

If you really wanted to help this young man, why not take him with you to scout the area so that he could learn from your expertise? Show him where to set up. Different stands for early season, rut, and late season. Instead, you conduct this alone, without the young man whom you are helping.

If you wanted to insure that this young man took this buck legally, why not inform him of the proper procedures to insure that he was not hunting illegally; rather than doing it yourself?

If you ask me, your generosity, toward someone whom you have yet to meet, is a small price to pay for a shot at a potiental state record.

After all, your both hunting the same animal now. Right?

And by the way Dean, stop PM'ing me!! I am not calling you and you have no grounds to take legal action on me or whatever you are claiming to do. I am not threatening anyone what so ever. I haven't lived in Southern WV for over 15 years, I do still hunt it every year though. It just turns my stomach read all the BS. But it is too late now... THE WOLF IN SHEEPS CLOTHING HAS ALREADY MOVED IN ON THE HERD!!!
JPM4LIFE!!!!!!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Response---JPM4LIFE*

Ok, everything is out in the open, Lets move on. JPM you are correct that people have been hunting this ground for years without permission ( myself included). I was actually told by a gas well worker that the timber holding group didn't care if anyone was hunting it. However, the last couple of years I have also noticed that things were getting leased up and that disturbed me greatly. If you go to the state West Virginia forum and look at the thread I started there back in January of this year you will see how upset I was about the same thing. I myself hunted numerous areas over the years that were not leased only to be leased the next year and forcing me out to another area. I decided that I couldn't fight it so why not join it because I was getting tired of losing hunting areas to hunting clubs. After I joined with Almost Heaven Outfitters I found out a very important lesson that I DID NOT KNOW and I'll bet you didn't know either! A land owner in W.Va ( timber/land holding groups/gas company's ) do NOT have to post thier ground! I was told that when hunting on " lands of another " you must have written permission or you will be guilty of tresspassing! I checked the game regulations packet and confirmed it! I spoke to a DNR officer and he confirmed it as well. I suspect you are probably correct in saying that perhaps they would not inforce this law unless asked by the landowner. Now, If a new state record buck is taken would you rather be sure your legal or just hope your legal???? I took measures to ensure that this hunt goes down 100% legal and there will be no way that the DNR is going to confiscate this magnificent buck. P&Y go ahead and chime in. I know your on here. Tell these folks what I've said is the truth and you have received your permission slips already including Sunday hunting permission. We are going to hunt with a free conscious and within the law. JPM, I think the exact same way as you about this situation but all the T's need crossed and I's dotted. You certainly have to agree a full blown investigation would follow in the event of Big Boy's harvest? Good morning P&Y!! What did you find out this weekend?


----------



## JPM4LIFE (Feb 28, 2008)

Say what you want and make all of these guys on AT believe what you want, but the fact still remains that in the process of "helping" out p&y, you essentially opened the door for yourself and your "outfitting" connections to not only hunt the same deer as p&y, but without a doubt, lease up the majority of the surrounding land in the months to come. ukey:

Not hard to figure out. 

It is also confusing to me, and maybe others on here, that the young man whom you claim to be helping has yet to come to your defense. Wonder why?

Perhaps he just can't bear the pain and suffering anymore assosiated with all of the help he is recieving. 

Get real.


----------



## brandon1008 (Oct 24, 2007)

why wont you video P&Y dean? Ive asked about 3 times so far.... :darkbeer:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Ask your self a question*



brandon1008 said:


> why wont you video P&Y dean? Ive asked about 3 times so far.... :darkbeer:



Will that increase the chances of Big Boy getting harvested??? I'm all about being playing the odds and using every bit of knowledge and common sense to increase the chances that this buck gets taken. Two guys in a tree are twice as noisy/smelly/noticable than a lone hunter. Wouldn't my time be more useful spent scouting the remaining 16000 acres for a better stand set up? We just want to get this buck and I'll be damned if anything is going to be done to decrease those odds.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

JPM4LIFE said:


> Say what you want and make all of these guys on AT believe what you want, but the fact still remains that in the process of "helping" out p&y, you essentially opened the door for yourself and your "outfitting" connections to not only hunt the same deer as p&y, but without a doubt, lease up the majority of the surrounding land in the months to come. ukey:
> 
> Not hard to figure out.
> 
> ...


Through all the pain and suffering I have had 4 e mails with him already this morning--he is done with the site---please lay off--no one wants to hear it-- update 6 new e mails


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

JPM4LIFE said:


> Say what you want and make all of these guys on AT believe what you want, but the fact still remains that in the process of "helping" out p&y, you essentially opened the door for yourself and your "outfitting" connections to not only hunt the same deer as p&y, but without a doubt, lease up the majority of the surrounding land in the months to come. ukey:
> 
> Not hard to figure out.
> 
> ...


I agree with JPM4Life. I have got all the emails from Dean. He might be a great guy but hell I can write how good of a guy I am. Nothing will change my opinion of either one (Dean and PY). I don't feel like I have anything to apologize for to either one. I can cut and paste some stories together and do the same thing. All I am saying is if you guys are working together why don't we hear from him. I don't buy the theory "he is done posting cause everyone is bashing him". If it were me I would defend myself. If it were me I would of kept the entire story to myself. You come to a public forum and assume noone will have legit questions. Come on. I hope you all have a great and safe weekend.


----------



## brandon1008 (Oct 24, 2007)

Dean Bower said:


> Will that increase the chances of Big Boy getting harvested??? I'm all about being playing the odds and using every bit of knowledge and common sense to increase the chances that this buck gets taken. Two guys in a tree are twice as noisy/smelly/noticable than a lone hunter. Wouldn't my time be more useful spent scouting the remaining 16000 acres for a better stand set up? We just want to get this buck and I'll be damned if anything is going to be done to decrease those odds.


Oh yea, no doubt you want to harvest the deer. :darkbeer:

a walking state record killed on video, you think about that one.

decrease the odds.. LOL... yea decrease YOUR odds.

I bet anyone on here rightnow that IF this deer is killed its not by P&Y its by dean. :mg:


----------



## behmer24 (Jan 10, 2007)

Dean Bower said:


> Through all the pain and suffering I have had 4 e mails with him already this morning--he is done with the site---please lay off--no one wants to hear it-- update 6 new e mails


that is just crappy that it has come to that!! I am rooting for you guys!!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

brandon:set1_signs009::set1_applaud:


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

PY post up! We see you are here right now


----------



## brandon1008 (Oct 24, 2007)

huntnfish21 said:


> PY post up! We see you are here right now


He’s so confused he doesn’t know WHAT the heck to say! 

py&y get dean to video you, and the record buck and all this controversy would be VOID. It’s just that simple, you helped create this beast no its time for you to take control over it. 

Bottom line, you guys credibility is in serious question, so why not video the walking state record killed on video? Do you have ANY IDEA what would become of this if it was shot legally on video? I don’t think you can comprehend all that or it would be both parties #1 choice.... unless... just unless, something fishy was going on...


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*He went to bed ( night shift )*



huntnfish21 said:


> PY post up! We see you are here right now


I'm stepping away for a while myself--Season comes in next week---Things are looking good! 

Feel free to fight amongst yourselves in my abscence.


----------



## brandon1008 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Lol!*

I wish you the worst of luck Dean.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 9, 2008)

huntnfish21 said:


> brandon:set1_signs009::set1_applaud:


++1


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm hoping Dean or P&Y get that buck now that I know the whole story from Dean. You guys would have crucified P&Y if he would have been trespassing when he took a state record. Atleast dean is making this whole thing legit.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Why can't everyone just get along! Good luck hunting to everyone and I enjoyed viewing the pictures of buck..:thumbs_up


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*well...*

Everyone needs to play nice, or we'll start handing out vacations for hunting season...:darkbeer:

PUG
AT Admin


----------

